# MEGA - Studying, Exams, Stress, and coping with them



## james_dean_dean

*Cheating in exams*

Any good cheating tips? Is it worth it (e.g. if you know you'll not need that particular material in later life)? Have you ever cheated and got away with it?


----------



## Pseudo G

Write cheat notes on the undersides of your eye lids.


----------



## james_dean_dean

I want serious answers please (if you're going to flame me, don't bother).


----------



## ebola?

fuck your teacher.


----------



## fizzacyst

Whether they'll admit it or not, I imagine most people have cheated on a test or quiz or run a dry lab at some point in their lives.

I don't really think its worth it, especially at the univeristy level. See what happens to you when you get busted for academic dishonesty.


----------



## rm-rf

ive never cheated on anything in my life. maybe "most" people have, but I am in no way most people. 

i dont understand the point, you are honestly only cheating urself.

at the university level, you are a complete idiot for cheating. our university's policy for cheating/plagarising on ANYTHING is expulsion, as it should be.


----------



## fizzygirl

I don't fall under the 'most' people here either.  That, and I never let someone borrow or look off of anything I did.  Yeah.  I was that person that people always used to get pissy with because I wouldn't let them cheat off me.  They could do their own damn work 

I'm a TA now.  I *want* to catch someone cheating.  I think it'd make my day   And don't think that we don't take classes that teach us about different ways people can cheat.  We know to watch your cell phones and your mp3 players.  We have programs to run papers through to look for plagirism.  *evil grin*


----------



## shahab6

Ask around ,some people might have the test. In my school a lot of the test are out there.


----------



## PGTips

I've never cheated in an exam. Whats the point? If its of no use to you later in life just suck it down and take your lower grade, or work hard.
At my GCSEs (age 16 exams) I spend 95% of my revision time doing German, even though I knew I was going to drop it for my A Levels and I _hated_ it with a passion. German was my worst grade in the end, but I still tried.

Now I'm in uni I don't have even the ability to cheat. You can't just write down a formula on your hand for my exams (maths), because the exams are so "non-standard", every year the things asked are completely different and require thought, not just blurting out of a fact or equation (like A Levels are). Besides, if I cheated on say "Complex Methods" and didn't learn the work, now that I'm doing "Further Complex Methods" I'd be up shit creek without a paddle wouldn't I?

Obviously you've specifically said you won't be using the material again, so that doesn't really apply. Still, my previous comment stands, either do some work now, or take the bad grade. 


			
				shahab6 said:
			
		

> *Ask around ,some people might have the test. In my school a lot of the test are out there. *


 If its a national test like SATs, GCSEs, A Levels etc, then its highly unlikely _anyone_ will have the test.


----------



## fizzygirl

What shahab6 is referring to is a common problem in a lot of schools, at least in the states.  In my school it's done, at least in part, by the frats and sororities and other large non-academic organizations.  Basically, someone keeps a copy of the test when they're done with it, and they put it on file for everyone else to look at.  Because of this we've stopped giving exams back, you have to come to the office to look at grades.  We also change exams every semester.  A lot of instructors (myself included) also make possession of the exam a violation of the honor code -- which means you can kick the student out of your class or fail them if you find out they took the exam out of class.


----------



## Hypnotik1

fizzygirl said:
			
		

> *What shahab6 is referring to is a common problem in a lot of schools, at least in the states.  In my school it's done, at least in part, by the frats and sororities and other large non-academic organizations.  Basically, someone keeps a copy of the test when they're done with it, and they put it on file for everyone else to look at.*



Yea this is quite common......My friend's frat had 2 file cabinents full of tests.....


----------



## fizzacyst

At my school they don't give two shits about that. In fact, pretty much all old tests are available on reserve in the library. They do, however, make up new and pretty different exams every semester. It does you no good to have an old test, except to get an idea of the subject matter. If you made a half-assed attempt at keeping notes, you'd have that anyway.


----------



## wanderer21

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> *ive never cheated on anything in my life. maybe "most" people have, but I am in no way most people.
> 
> i dont understand the point, you are honestly only cheating urself.
> 
> at the university level, you are a complete idiot for cheating. our university's policy for cheating/plagarising on ANYTHING is expulsion, as it should be. *



I'm the same way...I've been tempted to cheat before and even created a cheat sheet but didn't have the balls to use it!

At this level it's just not worth it!

You want a cheating tip...studying your ass off for the test like the rest of us!


----------



## dr seuss

unfortunately, the teachers were right: you really are only cheating yourself.


----------



## Psychonaut777

I never cheated and didn't need to. If I was fucked for a test it was my own fault and I'd rather take an F than a "get the fuck out of college." Also, I trust myself more than some idiot sitting next to me.


----------



## dr seuss

yeah, at least if you fail, you know you did it all by yourself  

i can look back proudly at my E in yr10 maths. it gives me warm tingles


----------



## james_dean_dean

Thanks for being honest guys. Just for the record, this thread wasn't exactly intended to be that serious (i.e. I wasn't planning on actually cheating). It was only an idea.

I think I agree with you. It's kind of pointless if you think about it.


----------



## Pseudo G

james_dean_dean said:
			
		

> *I want serious answers please (if you're going to flame me, don't bother). *



^Huh?


----------



## Cyc

Usually I make a sheet, ask to use the bathroom and reference it. I've never been denied a bathroom break in College.

If I'm lazy I'll just write on my hand.

I would like to say however that a vast majority of the time, cheating accounts for maybe 5% of my final mark on a test. It's not something you do in lieu of study, it's meant to be used in conjunction with study to get a _very_ good grade as opposed to a good or decent grade.


----------



## PixieLu

I've never cheated, and I would readily turn in someone who does.  Not to be a brown-noser, but if I'm going to work my ass off and study 15+ hours for an exam, I'm not going to look the other way while my fellow students go party the night before and then pass by cheating.

Cheating is just a HUGE peeve of mine.  Even if you're using just a *few* notes to get a solid A as opposed to an A-, that can still royally screw over someone when the class is operating under a bell curve... and about 90% of my classes in college were.  I've had A's that were kicked down to B's more than once due to the bell curve... too many students with A's.


----------



## Cyc

^
Probably the only person on the board who I didn't want reading that.

Dammit.


----------



## PixieLu

^^^ *tackle hugs*  you know i think the world of you


----------



## *=Regulator=*

In one exam me and a good friend had he wore a "cheat hat".  He got a black baseball cap with white stiching underneath and wrote an absolute shitload of notes straight onto the white stitching in black pen.  

When he needed to look at it he'd take off his hat and stretch or yawn or something and have a look.  Making the cheat hat was the only 'study' he did for the whole unit and he passed.  

He still has the hat and it has gone down in history as a sort of urban myth in certain circles at my uni.  When he goes out to the uni bars people still ask him about it and it was 3 years ago.   

As far as my code of honour goes, I never cheat and couldn't care less if others do as long as it doesn't affect my grade (i.e. through bell-curving).  

I think cheating at uni is pretty bloody stupid.  In the case of Kyk, for 5% he is risking at best failing the whole unit, at worse being expelled, plus having academic misconduct on your record for life.  It's not worth it IMO.


----------



## VelocideX

fizzygirl said:
			
		

> *What shahab6 is referring to is a common problem in a lot of schools, at least in the states.  In my school it's done, at least in part, by the frats and sororities and other large non-academic organizations.  Basically, someone keeps a copy of the test when they're done with it, and they put it on file for everyone else to look at.  Because of this we've stopped giving exams back, you have to come to the office to look at grades.  We also change exams every semester.  A lot of instructors (myself included) also make possession of the exam a violation of the honor code -- which means you can kick the student out of your class or fail them if you find out they took the exam out of class. *



If academics can't be bothered setting a new test every session, they're lazy.

My uni offers all the previous tests for download online! What better a way to understand the subject that by doing practice questions. Even though the exam changes from year to year, often quite significantly, if you can do previous problems you're in better stead to attempt the ones that count for your marks.

How else can you expect students to study for an exam other than studying questions? By expecting them to make some huge leap from abstract theory to practical application on the day, with little to no prior experience?


----------



## PGTips

^ Good point, I didn't realise thats what was going on. Fizzygirl, you mean to say that in a lot of places in the US they sit the same exam and/or tests every year? WTF?! In preparation for my end of year exams I have supervisions with the lecturers to specifically go over the previous few years of exam papers! Thats how you get a feel for the kind of questions expected to come up (_*mumbles something about the bastard who wrote last years Complex Methods questions*_).

What on earth do people in the US practive their revised work with?!


----------



## *=Regulator=*

here in Aus we usually get access to past exams as well


----------



## fizzygirl

VelocideX & AlphaNumeric....I would say MOST teachers switch to a new exam, but I'm sure not all of them do.  They either have so much faith in their students, or something  that they just don't see it as a problem.  

It depends on the area, though, just how helpful that ends up being.  If you're looking at it from a math standpoint, then yes, there isn't too much problem in making a new question to understand the same concept.  However, in some other fields, you're asking about basic definitions, or creators of theories, and there's only so many ways you can turn those questions around.  In my area we have a test bank for the text (all 12 sections of intro use the same text) and we all pull our tests from that.  We *can* create our own questions, but there really are only so many ways to ask students what 'perception' is, or to have them pick out the example of 'short-term memory' from the examples listed.  I think it becomes different when you move to upper level classes where a lot of the information is more applied than factual.


----------



## Psychonaut777

At UC Davis you get access to past exams most of the time. Teachers don't give out the same exam twice and soemtimes the test can change a LOT so you don't just study the past tests but everything else as well.

There is also a "no hat" policy for the poster who used that idea.

Despite all of that, there is still a ton of cheating at UCD which I found rediculous, but oh well. Atleast I earned my paper.


----------



## Touching men's bums

It's possible to bribe university lecturers. It's not like they are puppets working for Edexcel or OCR.

Trust me on this one


----------



## *=Regulator=*

^^
you'd have to have serious balls to walk up to a lecturer with a brown paper bag full of cash and ask for an A!

either that or be 100% positive that the lecturer wanted to fuck you.


----------



## PGTips

^ My dad's a lecturer and would fail anyone who did that instantly.


----------



## *=Regulator=*

I reckon if someone tried to pull that on my campus not only would they fail, they'd be kicked out of the uni and turned over to the police!


----------



## Bad_Boy_Blue

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> *^ My dad's a lecturer and would fail anyone who did that instantly. *



What if it were his word against yours?

LOL.


----------



## xingt

ebola! said:
			
		

> *fuck your teacher. *



haha, i saw my teacher at a strip club the other night and one of his students was a dancer there giving him a lap dance... thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

I don't cheat.  I've always considered cheating to be for stupid people.  I'm not stupid so I just learn and remember what I need to know.  

However I am lazy and have been known to write a really good and versatile research paper or essay and turn it in for multiple different courses.  It's not plagurism or anything and I don't consider it cheating, but I don't consider it entirely honest either.


----------



## Mikkyme

i remember bringining in some notes to a high school exam, and i still got the answers wrong! - 

We're doing a business simulation in our TAFE class, and i told my group that we can cheat by checking what the other groups have inputed on the computer so we can adjust ours to beat them.. but they were too scared... so i did it myself... infront of the whole class.....


----------



## mushman1

I have cheated multiple times on papers.  In fact not one of my essays ideas were my own throughout highschool.  I was a lazy bastard and it ended up hurting me in the end because I was learning what I needed to.  But come on those "plagarism" programs are bullshit, all of my teachers have used them and none of them have ever caught me.  All you have to do is copy ideas but not cut and paste.  Anyways, what are you looking to cheat on?  Math, almost everyone 99% of the folks in my highschool put formulas and other things no their calculator, for anything else use a computer printer to print TINY TINY TINY letters on sheets of paper and bring those in, you can tape them to your arm and wear long sleaves or on you legs or just put them on your test when you get in.  Especially in large classes with a teacher that doesn't walk around, just sit in the back.

Oh, and I hate people who turn in people on general testing.  I could understand for say the SAT or some other sort of test that judges you in comparrison to others but on most tests the only person it really hurts is the cheater.


----------



## babariba

I'm so surprised to see that nobody cheats on exams.Me and all of my friends are BIG cheaters.The most used technic is to switch the photo on your student book, if you have such I am not sure what's the practice in your countries but in mine every student have a student book with a photo fixed with a glue on it.So you can switch the photo and send somebody else which will pass the exam to take it for you(u should make a stamp for the photo too but this is pretty easy).You will pay for this of course, here the normal rate for 1 exam is about 25~50Euro.This is very usable if the teachers don't know your face&name .Another thing which is used in universities here is to pay cash to the teacher for the exam and then you are 100% sure that you will pass.It cost about 50~200Euro depending on the exam and the teacher.The third technic which was used by my rootmate yeasterday is to take your cellphone with handsfree and somebody to dictate you the answers.My roommate has his final exam in uni I don't know how u call it but it has an 6 (we are on 2 to 6 system) which is an A in USA I think.There are some other technics but I'm too lazy  right now.


----------



## PGTips

babariba said:
			
		

> *So you can switch the photo and send somebody else which will pass the exam to take it for you*


We don't have to show ID, its just walk in, sit down and do it, but given the whole year sits the exam at the same time, it'd be hard to send a friend in, and noone (and I mean _noone_) in the years above would sit your exams for you.


			
				babariba said:
			
		

> *Another thing which is used in universities here is to pay cash to the teacher for the exam and then you are 100% sure that you will pass.*


 Any lecturer who does that should be fired, no ifs, no buts. Utterly pointless them giving the course if they have morals like that when it comes to the exams. As I said, someone tried that on my dad, they'd suddenly find themselves repeating the year, or just chucked out.


			
				babariba said:
			
		

> *The third technic which was used by my rootmate yeasterday is to take your cellphone with handsfree and somebody to dictate you the answers.*


Unless you are sitting very simple exams, which do not require a lot of writing and thinking on your own part, that'd be very hard to do. Again, I imagine I'd find it _impossible_ to find someone in my uni who would do that for anyone, even their best friends.

You are only making it worse for yourself if you cheat in exams, since come the next year you'll be worse off and need to rely more and more on cheating, creating a downward spiral. Once you get out of uni/college and into a job people  will rapidly realise you have no idea, and you won't get far with that.

Personally, if no cheating means I came out with a 2-1 rather than a 1st, I'd take the 2-1. Why? Because _I'd_ know. With my 2-1 I'd be able to say "Thats _my_ 2-1, I earned it. Sure it isn't top, but its my ability". Coming out with a 1st by cheating would be stupid as I explained in the paragraph above, and because I'd never know how good I was. 

If the exam is pointless, and you never plan to continue with that topic, take it like a man and fail (even if you're female, take it like a man!). If the exam is important, then work for it! If you can't be bothered to put in enough work by the time you get to university, you have no right being there IMO.


----------



## ebola?

I think, actually, that grades should be abolished. 
That would make cheating rather silly, wouldn't it?

ebola


----------



## fizzygirl

Yeah then you just have to find some other way for students to show that they've mastered some skills.  It's hard to do that with intro classes without exams.  They wouldn't be able to cheat, but they also wouldn't take a note or pay attention either (most of them).  

As for the suggestions by babariba....I really don't know any teachers here that'd take money for your grade.  Honestly if one of my students doesn't do well, I care, but not to the extent I'd risk my job for their grade.  That's just insane.  

As for the phone and photo stuff, we check for that.  Phones aren't allowed out, you can't listen to your ipod, you can't text message anyone, etc.  Some instructors check for student ID's (you get one when you first come to the college) when people turn in exams, and you also have a university published list of people in your class (with pictures) that you can compare with.  The most likely way to cheat would be to hide the notes on a small piece of paper that was mentioned....to try our best with that we do have more than one person walking around looking for things in the classroom.


----------



## babariba

> We don't have to show ID, its just walk in, sit down and do it, but given the whole year sits the exam at the same time, it'd be hard to send a friend in, and noone (and I mean noone) in the years above would sit your exams for you.


The person could be from another university too, not from your, cause if it's from the same uni the chance teachers know him is big.


> Any lecturer who does that should be fired, no ifs, no buts. Utterly pointless them giving the course if they have morals like that when it comes to the exams. As I said, someone tried that on my dad, they'd suddenly find themselves repeating the year, or just chucked out.


I agree with that, but  the corruption here is on another level than most of your countries.A teachers month payment here is about 150~200euro which is really ridiculous, so many teachers take money from students to give them their exams.


> Unless you are sitting very simple exams, which do not require a lot of writing and thinking on your own part, that'd be very hard to do. Again, I imagine I'd find it impossible to find someone in my uni who would do that for anyone, even their best friends.


I dictated to my roommate about 3 hours in friday on his FINAL.


> You are only making it worse for yourself if you cheat in exams, since come the next year you'll be worse off and need to rely more and more on cheating, creating a downward spiral. Once you get out of uni/college and into a job people will rapidly realise you have no idea, and you won't get far with that.


I agree with that!But sometimes you just have to cheat.When you have to decide - leaving the uni for couple of exams or cheat, take them and continue , what will you choose?


> Phones aren't allowed out, you can't listen to your ipod, you can't text message anyone, etc.


They are not allowed here too, but who says that you should show your phone ?You just hide it in your pocket, put the handfree in your sleev and do the job.

I am not  saying that cheating is good for you in any way!But sometimes as I said you just have to cheat the system.


----------



## PGTips

babariba said:
			
		

> *The person could be from another university too, not from your, cause if it's from the same uni the chance teachers know him is big.*


 Seems a bit over elaborate for an exam, besides finding someone to sit a 3rd year maths exam isn't exactly "easy"  I doubt the invidulators would recognise or not recognise anyone else, generally they are people who don't even teach the subject.

As I said, if its important you should work for it, if not, take the fail.


----------



## babariba

The city I live in has about 5-6 unis, so u can find the right person for your exam.I like ppl from the technical uni  they like to study a lot and to go on others exams.


----------



## shal

*Increasing productivity at work? & Motivation to Succeed!*

Hey Groovers!

Well - I'm a workaholic. I love to work. I love to succeed, I love to be rewarded and I love challenges.

Recently I've been involved in a lot more project work for large data centres, developing proposals and end user solutions.

I'm a reasonably proactive person. I don't like sitting around being reactive. I'm always calling out, developing relationships, trying to find new opportunities, but reality is, *I want more...* 

Now I believe that you can spend 12 hours at work, work those 12 hours, but if your not efficient and manage your time well, then maybe hours are wasted, where as an efficient person could have done it in 8 hours.

So my questions are...

 What drives you?
 What do you do "beyond the call" to better yourself and be more proactive?
 Are you committed to your work?
 Any tips for working more efficiently?

I'm quite good at time management. I manage my day by prioritizing work and rolling it over to the next day if I dont achieve it within that day. I also write down everything I talk about with customers and have notes to look back on.

Still - Im really interested what others do... and if the feel the same way I do. My ambition and motivation for work sometimes interferes with my personal life and relationships because Im to driven and focused on my career.

Anyone experience the same issue?

shals :D


----------



## David

I just have to keep busy, or I go insane thinking about how fucked up things are. I'm working to better the future for myself, and those around me.


----------



## antidote_float

If u have a identical twin whose really smart. Just get them to go instead of u. It worked on Home & Away today...


----------



## paradoxcycle

shal said:
			
		

> *
> So my questions are...
> 
> What drives you?
> What do you do "beyond the call" to better yourself and be more proactive?
> Are you committed to your work?
> Any tips for working more efficiently?
> *



The desire to complete work assigned to me in an efficient and timely manner is my main drive at work. I also like proving that I am reliable in an office environment tackling things that are complex. A lot of people I deal with in my business environment underestimate me because of my age. 

I make lists on small pieces of paper of my upcoming goals and tack them to my bulletin board on the wall next to my desk. It helps me follow-up on things and ensures that nothing slips through the cracks. 

I'm not sure what you mean by "committed". I don't really enjoy my job, but I like the feeling of satisfaction I get when I complete my work and solve problems that fall in my lap. I have my own office, so I can listen to music at work, which I find EXTREMELY helpful in keeping me productive. Also helps to keep me in a good mood.


----------



## Geez-A

My desire to work and do well at my job is to not let my workmates down- If I am lazy then there is still the same amount of work to be done so others just have to pick up my slack.  Also I work in the medical field so there are patients at the end who deserve the best care.

However I find it hard to keep motivated if I see other people I work with not pulling their weight.  I don't like to be taken advantage of by slackers.

If I am working with others who are doing their bit it is easier for me to do mine!


----------



## stAr shAdow nEt

I am the opposite of you shal. I am not proactive, i have no motivation or hope to succeed, i hate working, im lazy, i sit around alot, i dont plan things out, i never try to go the "extra mile" with anything, i daydream alot, im basically a depressed lazy loser.


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

I fall into the daydreamer/lazy category too 

Paradoxically, when I *do* decide to focus my attention on work I do it brilliantly - and fast.  I guess that's how I get through my day... a burst of energy/productivity, followed by extended bouts of bludging/twiddling thumbs/time wasting.

I'm shithouse at delegating; I'd rather do it all myself.  And as far as organisation goes, well let's just say yellow post-it notes are my best friend.

Oh yeah and I "roll things over" to the next day quite frequently ... especially on Fridays


----------



## paradoxcycle

Strawberry_lovemuffin said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah and I "roll things over" to the next day quite frequently ... especially on Fridays  *



Yeah, I have to admit, I do that also occasionally on Fridays.


----------



## babariba

The desire to work for me comes always with the money reward - if I get money for that work I'll do it perfect, if money are not involved and I should do it for free I'll give lets say 30% from me.That's just the true money are the best motivation I can have and nothing else.


----------



## skjalff

I heard that Beta Theta Pi frat archives are 'public' nationally. That is if they have it, they have to let you see it if you request. Could be bull


----------



## Snakecharmer

Write the answers on your desk with either a ball point pen or a .7 led pencil.  Come to class as early as you possibly can and get busy writing what you need written.  Make sure you've written only enough so that when you're done, your forearms can cover the text...b/c when the tests are being handed, that's where you'll need to have them.  Besides, most kids are so depressed about the  test they're in same spot as you are.  Once you've got the test, you've now got a perfect cover...slide over as necessary.  Works great for essay tests when you need to remember certain key points...or for History exams when you need to fill in the blanks, math tests for formulas you can't write down or remember, the lists goes on.


----------



## BA

I'm not afraid to admit I've cheated. Someone earlier asked "what's the point", I think the answer is very clear - for a better grade. If I'm borderline grades and need a solid 92 (for example) to pass a class, you're damn straight I'll pass that test by any means.

Here's the technique I've used many times:






This one is almost undetectable, in fact, I've sat in the front row right in front of the professor just to see if I could pull it off and I did. You can put a shit load of information on the inside of a bottle label. Make up a sheet in MS Word, with size 9 or 10 font, and tape it right onto the inside of the label. Of course, my friends and I sometimes work out an elaborate system of foot taps, pencil tabs, and paper moving motions that we relay all around the room so everyone gets hooked up.

You just can't sit with your buddies on test day, the teacher is more prone to suspect some cheating going on. You can use the 4-corner approach and pull it off way better. For example: person in front row far left signals to the person in the front row far right the answer by a foot tap (1 for A, 2 taps for B, etc) a left foot tap will mean skip answer. Person far right will relay this back to the person in the back right corner, this will be relayed to someone else, etc.


----------



## Doooofus

^ We have to remove our water bottle labels before going into the exam


----------



## sleepdprived

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> *You can put a shit load of information on the inside of a bottle label. *



Oh my god.  Wow.  I bow down to you.  That is ingenious.






Wow.


----------



## StAy HiGh

Type anserws in a text msg and send it to your phone b4 class. Put your cell on silent and try to hide it under the desk. It's kind of risky so you have to be really shady about it


----------



## BA

You can also "type answers" and formulas in some of the higher priced texas instruments calculators. I use a TI-83 and you can type stuff into it.


----------



## fizzacyst

Pretty much any school I've heard of does not allow the use of  programmable calculators during tests of any sort. You really have no use for one... the only advantage they would give would be to do calculus/algebra dor you, or to store data. Instructors know this.

The only exception I've noticed are number theory and advanced calculus classes. In which case, if you don't know whats going on a calculator isn't going to help you anyway.


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

read the book "who stole the cheese"


----------



## budtokem

the tests i take at school here are for the most part based on memory. if you have a good memory and put in a decent amount of time studying material that will be on the test you will do fine. however, i have a terrible memory. i can study twice the time that my friend does and still not remember half the stuff he does. so, i have developed a system of writing single letters on the back of my notebook. when i come to take the test i put the notebook on the ground next to me. if i need to, sometimes i dont, i can look down and the letter will remind me of something that i need to know. i think in class tests are a terrible way to measure a students knowledge.  most people, good memories or not, do not remember a majority of the material thats on the test. its sad that even in college the professors havent come up with a better way of doing this. therefore i dont have any moral issues with using little reminders to help me with tests. its the only way i can stay even with the "good memory" people.


----------



## babariba

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> *I'm not afraid to admit I've cheated. Someone earlier asked "what's the point", I think the answer is very clear - for a better grade. If I'm borderline grades and need a solid 92 (for example) to pass a class, you're damn straight I'll pass that test by any means.
> 
> Here's the technique I've used many times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is almost undetectable, in fact, I've sat in the front row right in front of the professor just to see if I could pull it off and I did. You can put a shit load of information on the inside of a bottle label. Make up a sheet in MS Word, with size 9 or 10 font, and tape it right onto the inside of the label. Of course, my friends and I sometimes work out an elaborate system of foot taps, pencil tabs, and paper moving motions that we relay all around the room so everyone gets hooked up.
> 
> You just can't sit with your buddies on test day, the teacher is more prone to suspect some cheating going on. You can use the 4-corner approach and pull it off way better. For example: person in front row far left signals to the person in the front row far right the answer by a foot tap (1 for A, 2 taps for B, etc) a left foot tap will mean skip answer. Person far right will relay this back to the person in the back right corner, this will be relayed to someone else, etc. *



Very nice.  I updated my cheating technics list.


----------



## fizzygirl

Haha I've also updated my "things to check for"


----------



## PGTips

BlueAdonis said:
			
		

> *If I'm borderline grades and need a solid 92 (for example) to pass a class, you're damn straight I'll pass that test by any means.*


If it were so important, wouldn't putting in the extra effort and actually getting the required grade through ability be more worthwhile and less dangerous?


			
				fizzacyst said:
			
		

> *The only exception I've noticed are number theory and advanced calculus classes. In which case, if you don't know whats going on a calculator isn't going to help you anyway. *


Real mathematicians don't need calculators 

We've a ban on calculators. Not once in over 2 years have I ever needed one or would have found one helpful.


			
				budtokem said:
			
		

> *its the only way i can stay even with the "good memory" people. *


 It could be pointed out that the reason they give tests is to diffrentiate between the people who remember things and people who don't?


----------



## Benefit

AlphaNumeric said:
			
		

> * It could be pointed out that the reason they give tests is to diffrentiate between the people who remember things and people who don't? *



There is a distinction to be made between the ability to memorize facts and understanding a concept. Just because you can't memorize facts does not necessarily mean you don't understand the concept. Obviously, in your field that's not true. But in a psychology class you can come to a conceptual understanding of the material without remembering all the details of the research. 

Now, I don't have that problem myself and I detest cheating, but for some people it is kind of unfair to only test their ability to memorize facts.


----------



## fizzygirl

A test is a test though.  You can rationalize it all you want, whether the teacher is doing things the right way, whether they should be testing on something else, etc., but in the end it's still cheating. Someone cheating on an exam is doing absolutely nothing to get that exam changed or to have that teacher test for things in a different way.


----------



## studyfreak

Hi guys,

Im coming to the end of a 6 year course and had some problems so the last two years have been wasteful. I have a lot of work to catch up on.

Problem is I have a small attention span. I got by in school because there wasnt much to learn and the teachers pushed me, but in university I cant concentrate and its nothing new.

I dont want to identify myself but will say its one of the toughest courses in existance with a high standard needed to pass.

My exams are 7 months away. Im strongly considering ritalin or adderall.

I have never used any recreational drugs - not even weed, so drugs are not really my scene. I dont want to get addicted and feel bad when I stop. Im thinking of doing 5 months of ritalin/adderall every day to help me concentrate. I dont want to stay awake all night and study - I still want my 7-8 hours sleep but my problem is as follows -

I look at the page and dont even read - my eyes move over the page for a while and I daydream about random stuff. Then eventually I dont even look at the page but find some distraction. If I am typing an essay on the computer I end up on the internet looking up random stuff. I have the worse attention span I have ever scene. I dont take in anything I read. it takes me about 10 minutes to read a page of a text book and I take in about 10% in my short term memory and very little into long term memory.

A good example - I sat at the computer for a total of 12 hours over yesterday and the day before. All I had to do was read a few (15) pages of books and type them up in my own words. At this point I have written about 150 words. This took 12 hours.

I dont have ADD and am just a regular guy aside from that.

From what I understand adderall is more adictive and more stimulant in the sense that it keeps you awake. Whereas ritalin can be taken at reasonable doses and not keep you awake of give you a buzz - just helps you concentrate.

I understand you could read and take in a lot more.

I wouldnt plan on using the ritalin during the exams - just the 5 months running up to it. And I should point out that I cant really use it for say the 2 weeks leading up to the exams. For me to cover my course contents once would take a few months. So if Im lucky I will read each page twice during the 5 month proposed ritalin time frame.

As I say its long term and I dont want to get addicted or suffer from lack of sleep. If I fail my exams I am in serious financial problems and my job prospects are poor even if I pass second time round.

Iv been reading lots of old posts on here and articles elsewhere but want to know a) whether I can take either drug long term (5-6 months) and what dose would be safe to do long term.


----------



## Kul69

If you really do have a problem with your attention span then you could get adderall or something perscribed to you and use it as intended, you don't have to "abuse it recreationally" it is a normal medication just like any other.

Anyway, we ALL have problems with being unable to focus. I remember when I took history and I'd read maybe two sentances and catch myself doing that thing where you're still moving your eyes across the words but your mind is somewhere else and you don't even remember what you just read.

My advice to you is to just WORK YOUR ASS OFF cause in my opinion adderall or something of that nature isn't going to make you more focused on studying it's just going to make you want to talk a lot and clean your room and shit =P

Boring stuff is always boring, and actually probably even more so when you're on a drug cause then your thoughts are racing and I find it even harder to focus on reading when my brain wants to be processing a page a second, it's so slooww.

This is just something that is going to require a lot of work and dedication to overcome your hatred of what you'll have to be reading. Whatever exam you're studying for is regarded as important and an accomplishment because of exactly the issue you're facing and I think you'll be prouder of your accomplishment if you know you wern't spun out on drugs the whole time.


----------



## studyfreak

Thanks for the reply Kul69


----------



## Tiesto

*Getting distracted in class - trying to focus*

Well I've had a problem since about grade 6/7.  I space out.  My mind tends to drift away from the lesson being taught in the classroom.  Back then it wasnt that big of a deal because I would figure out on my own what to do.  But now I am in grade 11 and I am realizing that my "zoning out" could cause me some problems.  Take today for instance:
English class.  Teacher is talking about an assignment that we have coming up.  It was sooooooo boring.  I'd listen to the teacher for a bit, then find myself staring at the electrical outlet on the wall, for about 10 mins.  Then I'd go back to listening.  Then I'd start looking at the book case.  Then I would just stare outside.  Meanwhile everything that the teacher says is going in one ear and out the other.

I am a smart kid, and if I focused and tried hard all the time I'd have very high marks.  But school is just SO BORING so I tend to do stupid little things (watching my pen, rolling it around, looking at dirt on the floor) when I should be listening.

Now, for the question.  Would adderall - when used at its recommended dose, help my problem?  Because I know it is a medicine that is prescribed for ADD/ADHD etc.  But as far as I know I have never been diagnosed with the condition.  But I just want it to focus in school.  Do you HAVE to have the ADD/ADHD condition to get prescribed this?  Or is there any other drug that would help me focus?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I've moved this from HOMELESS to C&U thinking many of you have had trouble paying attention in class as well.  Perhaps you can offer non-drug solutions to thei problem, or recount how perscriptions have helped or hurt your efforts to learn in class.

If the mods find this is more of a drug discussion than a school discussion - please correct my mistake and move this to the appropriate forum.  Thanks.


----------



## flyingbanana

if it's just from boredom, then i think things will get better in university when you get to choose your own classes that interest you. find a subject that you are passionate about and you shouldn't have trouble paying attention.


----------



## Tiesto

not so much boredom per say.  like it is a factor.  but..i DO get distracted very easily by things.  but its not all the time.  if the whole class is making noise and talking, i can actually try to focus on my work, most of the time it works.  but sumtimes if its quiet (i prefer it this way because i concentrate much better) i will just keep gettin distracted by small shit.  meh.  the spacing out really gets me tho.


----------



## missing_one

go check .. maybe you'll get yourself diagnosed as ADD?  also check you're getting enough sleep.

also check your diet isn't screwed up .. all sugar and junkfood is no good .. 

also check you're eating breakfast .. without food your mind goes off in to spacey-land easily


----------



## chity

^ I agree - diet is really important in helping you mainting concentration. If you don't have anything to eat in the morning then its unlikely you'll be able to focus properly (although I know people who NEVER eat breakfast and would probably disagree with this). But sugary foods and junk wont be helping either, they'll just make you spaced and/or hyperactive.

If you think you have ADD/ADHD etc. then perhaps see a doctor about it, although there are other ways to improve your focus besides medication.


----------



## CreativeRandom

Interact with the teacher. Talk, give feedback. This is the best way to stay awake in class while learning. You'll get ahead of the class too. Take advantage of the fact you have a real, sentient, human being leading your class. We are not in a socialist nation here, use your resources!


----------



## chity

Interacting with the teacher and class would certainly help.....and maybe I'm missing something here, but what does not being a 'socialist nation' have to do with it?


----------



## CreativeRandom

Socialism, communism... means equal share of resources.

I am just pointing out that you must capitalize on what you can. Don't bother with being polite in the classroom.

Many times the teacher does not get through the whole lecture because I ask so many questions. Better to understand the material then have the book thrown at you.

And tough. If there is an objection, the kids can say something. Obviously they don't care to learn as much.


----------



## djiang87

Im in the same boat as u where i cant focus. The reason that for this that i came up with is that im not motivated enough to do school work. Because of the lack of motivation u tend to look for other things in class to entertain urself with such as talking with peers, drawing in ur book, guessing wots for dinner tonight etc. How to solve this problem? Well im still trying to figure this out for myself. Perhaps if u set urself a goal / target related to school work such as getting into university and committing urself to it u may be able to concerntrate better.


----------



## CreativeRandom

Perhaps you should be in school with a smaller number of students to teacher ratio.


----------



## masaz

I used to be the same.

It got a lot better when I got to college, took the subjects I wanted to. Also, my tutors are pretty funny people, so I find it a lot easier to listen.


----------



## LittlemissMorbid

i think excerise is an essential part of being able to focus.  I found when i run the next class i go to i am much more aware.. Diet is really important too.. Just try to eat foods full of nutriton. Hope thats helps


----------



## anonymousQT

You should see if you you can get it prescribed first.  After a period of time ritalin and adderall cause depression and anxiety in my experience.  It does help, but If I were you I would be very cautious of forming a habit.  The same attention span and discipline you need to perform in school will be needed one you have a career.   If you don't mind taking ritalin the rest of your life, then go ahead and take it.  Otherwise, I would just take it occasionally to get past any points where you're severly struggling.

Are you dedicated to your studies?  Maybe the problem isn't your attention span but that you chose the wrong major or are lacking motivation.  Think about how bad you want that major and hot it applies to your long-term goals.  If you want it bad enough you can make it happen, with or without add meds.


----------



## evlove

I agree with many of the posters above.  

1.  Work your ass off.  If you know you are easily distracted, do your work in the library, unplug your internet connection, or unplug your TV.  Set some regular time aside when you focus all of your efforts on studying and then you'll feel better about relaxing at other times.

2.  See a doctor and see what he or she recommends.  Almost everybody I know thinks homework is boring, but a doctor should be able to give you specific advice and or medication that may be able to help if you really need it.

3.  If you do end up using medications, try using them sparingly and they will work much better than taking them daily.  Also try taking them at lower doses than recommended.  Higher doses will feel better, but they may also take you past your optimal stimulation level, where you end up distracted by the effects.  Keeping the doses low also reduces side effects and tolerance.  

4.  Exercise.  It will help you sleep well.  It will help you focus.  It will help you relax.

5.  Even if you try medications or any other techniques, you will still need to work your ass off.  

I hope this helps,


----------



## Fried Man

Sounds like you go to some college or school that offers alot.  If this is true, they probably offer great free or affordable counseling. I bet they offer ways to treat and manage ADHD.  They could probably diagnose you, see if you have ADHD or not, because either you are extremly unmotivated/lazy/burnt out....i dunno.  Even if they can't help you with ADD or you were not diagnosed with ADD, I bet there are great resources you can use to help you focus.

Some guidence and a new environment can do wonders........


----------



## scrubs

why dont you get a doctors advice on the pills? you should aquire them legally if your in school.


----------



## Zonee

Dude, i know exactly how you feel.
i suffer the exact same problems.
In Australia it is called ADHD(Inattentive type) or DAMP.. (i cant remember what this abbreviation means... its on my medical paper work somewhere, ill look it up later). 
See a Clinical Psyc. these are the people who deal with this. 
i would write more, but it is diffucult due to the problem mentioned above, and i am yet to take my dose of Dexamphetamine for the day....... it really does help. 
If you describe your problem honestly to the psyc, the should prescribe some kind of stimulant medication to help with it.


Good luck in your studies, and remember this is a medical problem, nothing else. it is also quite commen, so dont be ashamed of it. 
Pm me if you need any futher info.


----------



## babushka

well, i can relate man, being called lazy might sum it up but not fix a thing.. 

ive been coasting on 1 adderall 25mg a day for a couple of weeks and i feel great.. no real longings or downtime, just the occasional sweaty day in the 90 million degree texas weather. as for long term use, i'd probably go along with the other people here saying you should get it checked out if you're planning a 5-6 month spree because.. in my neck of woods, adderall isnt that easily found anymore and prolonged use for that long might cause damage when self-medicating

but if you're interested in random weeks of intense focus (you have to make yourself study still*) go for it.. i usually try to start doing something and right when i feel my interest slipping, i re-up and then on track for a good while

other than that... evlove really seems to have a good list there. 




*i once took 60mg and got ready to write my highschool exit essay and instead reorganized my entire mp3 collection complete with comments, album art, release dates, tracks, and anything else available. to this day my mp3's are incredibly well managed and that paper happened to get turned in a few weeks later.


----------



## davids

What do you want fron CNS stims?

Honestly?


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

*Adderall has my utmost respect*

If 10mg of adderall can make me learn organic chemistry in 10 hours, I think that's one hell of a powerful and useful drug. It has a "polluted" feeling on the comedown, but nothing a little weed and some antioxidants can't fix. I wouldn't want to make a frequent habit of this shit, cause I bet it loses its shine real fast. But every month or so at midterm or finals season -- or to work an insane number of hours over a short time to cover a big check you wrote -- I have to admit it does get the job done, and the results are real even when sober.


----------



## hashish2020

I like Concerta (extended release Ritalin) more because, especially with more artsy sciences (bio, psych, linguisitcs) and for arts classes, it helps you recognize more subtlety in the information---but for a hard sci memorizing class like Organic, adderall is probably better (it just makes me want to smoke too many cigs, like regular ritalin too)


----------



## brainiacthemaniac

I wish it had that effect on me.  I have to take it just so I can steer my mind in the same lane, otherwise I am all over the damn road.  Even if you dont have ADHD sympathomimetic stimulants will heighten your ability to concentrate.  Thats what they do for us with ADHD, only it keeps us functioning normally.  Personally I hate it, and wish that I could control my impulses, and steer my mind correctly, it is an amazing medication especially in the XR version.  
Best of luck to you in your endeavors with Organic Chemistry, the basis upon which all of us come to Bluelight for.  Information related to harm reduction, in relation to the ingestation of substances based upon the carbon molecule.


----------



## *Venus*

Amen. 

I really try to do things without it, and for the most part I have avoided using it for anything besides a difficult midterm or final. 

It may sound unbelievable but I had a 3 month period where I completely cracked myself out on it. I just hate how I feel intellectually useless without it after getting used to using it and those relatively shitty comedowns. 

I have to get up tomorrow at 5:30 and prepare for a final at 8:30. Needless to say, tomorrow morning will be one of those instances where I am so grateful for this substance!


----------



## PGTips

I've found careful usage of amphetamine can be an excellent aid to getting through a lot of work when you need to in a short amount of time. Like Venus says, it's important not to get dependant on that property and then not feel like you can acheive much work if you aren't using it. Given I end up unable to sleep for a whole night after using it at 9am, I don't do it often, but more as an emergency method should I have to. 

Unfortunately more and more of my material is the kind where you need slow gradual work, and not "If I really concentrate, I can do it" like it used to


----------



## fizzygirl

> Unfortunately more and more of my material is the kind where you need slow gradual work, and not "If I really concentrate, I can do it" like it used to


Same here....I'm so much better with my stuff if I have a glass of wine, as the problems lie with having to step back away from current work and look at the bigger picture and incorporate things.  I find that it's almost impossible for me to do when I'm even all caffeined up, but if I'm chilled out a bit that helps.


----------



## Mehm

I totally agree that adderall is an amazing study aid.  The problem for me is that access to adderall inevitably leads to meth use...which is baaaaaad..

so yeah, I can only take adderall if I don't have access to a large supply


----------



## Jiff750

*depressed at college*

I'm 18, barely a Sophomore and just recently transferred to a University and have only been here a little over a week but already feel overwhelmed..

I'm having trouble adjusting to just about everything.. to give a few examples: dorm life, food, the HUGE campus, jus living in general-- often times I have trouble sleeping at night because so much noise throughout the hallway and the guy who lives next to me has his TV ridiculously loud.. ( i'm a very light sleeper)

on top of that i'm taking a full load of classes and am kind of intimidated, feeling that I won't be able to hold it down academically.. and the pressure of knowing how much money is being spent on me being here kind of scares me.

I do have an introverted personality and don't open up to people easily, that along with the fact that most people here already have their cliques while i'm just moving in knowing nobody for winter semester has made me feel like a loner thus far..

I really haven't had an urge to go out and meet people, the people who live on my floor have been friendly, but I haven't been spending time with them, after my days I jus feel so emotionally drained that I wanna lay in bed and sleep.. 

although i'm obviously gonna give it some more time,  i'm starting to think that maybe i'd just be happier commuting to a university close to home and then get an apartment once I get my degree.. at least i'd have my friends and I'd probably do better in school due to not being so depressed.. I dunno.. hopefully this is just because this is all so new to me and in time I will feel better.. right now though it just feels like highschool to me-- and I HATED highschool.. the only difference though is that i'm living there..

can anyone relate to these feelings?? any advice would be appreciated.. 

thanks.


----------



## cilosyb

I can definatly relate man. I started as a freshman last fall at Uni. Within the first few days everyone had their cliques. Its stupid. In a lot of ways it is like high school (which I found to be less than enjoyable). 

The halls are always loud. I got put in the "quiet hall", and wouldn't you know it, its adjacent to a bread distribution factory with noisy trucks going through all day and night long. It was hard for me to sleep comfortably for awhile. Your body should adapt.

I'm the same way, real introverted hermit type. I stopped worrying about it though and enjoy my own time. Theres a few people I like to chill with but for the most part it seems like eveyone else is just the same as in high school, excect a lot of the kids are rich snobs, and they're living away from momy and daddy for the first time. Kind of a disappointment. But cool people are always around. I hate to say it but the quickest way to meet people around school is smoking cigs or weed. If theres any activities your into (besides BL, that doesn't count), go do them. Try to stay busy, and not do schoolwork all the time. Just go walk around if you need to.

Ultimatly its up to you to change your situation. No ones gonna come beat down your door and demand you be friends with them. Stick it out. Focus on your schoolwork, sounds like you got a good load. Good luck man and feel free to PM me, I definatly know where you're coming from.


----------



## fizzygirl

Your school should have some sort of counseling center where you can go and talk to someone for free.  It's not a big deal to go there, as they usually deal with stuff from people having test anxiety to breakup issues to homesickness.  They can probably give you some pointers on what might help you get over these feelings, as they are most likely temporary.  Just off the top of my head I'd suggest exercise and generally just getting outside some.  Are you working anywhere?  Getting a part-time job could help you meet others outside of the people you go to school with.  I always liked my mall jobs because I got to be part of this whole little world of people that weren't all at my school and weren't all my age.


----------



## Skyline_GTR

> I have trouble sleeping at night because so much noise throughout the hallway and the guy who lives next to me has his TV ridiculously loud.. ( i'm a very light sleeper)



Try soft foam ear plugs.. they're pretty good at cutting out background noise, without blocking out your alarm clock.


----------



## wizekrak

^^^
Here's what I've beein doing this term so far, seems to work.  Go to class during the day and study till about 8 or 9.  Then hit the campus bar or any other bar, drink,socialize till it closes then get up and repeat again.  Of course I don't live on campus, but give it time and you'll adjust meet some new/interesting people and everything will fall into place.


----------



## Jiff750

thanks for the kind words and the advice guys.. every reply on this thread has been very helpful..

keeping my door propped open is a great idea, think i'll do that tonight.. hopefully will lead to hanging out with some people on my floor, maybe find a party or something.. i jus need to get out more.. ill let you guys know how it all works out.


----------



## skiforlife

College Dorms are a great place to make friends man, trust me.  Just take the first step, keep your door open, talk to people on your floor, do whatever.  If you have a nice front entrance to your dorm you'll probably find theres often a crowd of people out there at night. 

Be friendly and people will be friendly back.  A few casual greetings and smiles at people you see in your dorm can go along way to meeting people and making friends.


----------



## EliManning420

im 19 and started college in sept.  college imo aint that great but its .  all u really need is like 5 friends and u r set.  I usually chill with the same crew every night and its still fun.


----------



## Ewok

I was in your same situation in first semester. Decided to move back home and haven't been happier. All my friends close by, and I find myself able to study 100 times better because of this.

Just my experience. Give it some time but remember college isn't for everyone. My problem was bascially that I am generally shy and my university is full of stuck up pricks.

Peace.


----------



## Banquo

Dorm life on a big campus can be tough.  The good news is that there are probably a lot of people who are just as anxious as you.  Although it can be exhausting, you just gotta push yourself a little to communicate with people.  Ask them questions.  Talk to them about sports.  Talk to them about class.  It might seem like more work given everything else you have going on, but at the end of the day it will feel good to open up to people and learn something about your dormmates.  You'd be surprised at just how far a smile and a conversation can go.

From personal experience, I can tell you that transferring to a new university is a big move.  Give it some time, and I guarantee you that things will get better as you get used to the new surroundings.


----------



## chemicalwasteland

hang in there man i promise you many fun times ahead, like banquo said everyone else is in about the saame boat as you there and talk to people, force yourself, i know how hard it is i am extremely introverted, but in the end you will have a much better time


----------



## jeremiatheredfish

i have experienced the same troubles with college at a big university.... remember that you do always have the option to leave and go home (which is a very lucky option to have).... so it is your choice to be at the university.  now that you are there, try it out.... see if you will find activities and people that you enjoy there.  but if you end up not enjoying much about the college after feeling it out, then leave. 
 i have found that remembering that it is my choice to be there and that i have a choice to leave makes me feel less of a victim to the situation.  
also, my experience has been that being a loner at a place with a cliquish type social scene is rarely a good time.  but perhaps there are people that are also not into the conformity of cliques who you will find.


----------



## OzzBozz

*Need help studying; exams coming up*

i have highschool Exams coming up, i really need to do well on these to maintain my 3.5 GPA... if i were to get all A's on all the exams in every subject, i'd have a 4.0 GPA    :D 

Yeah, so how do you guys study for big exams. The exams start on Wednesday...

 these are the classes i'm going to study for.

- Algebra

- Biology

- Spanish


I'm most worried about Algebra, and Biology... i want to do well in Spanish also though. English should be pretty easy... hopefully


So any tips on studying effectively? Alot of people have different methods, and normally studying ( besides list ) doesn't help much for me... but maybe someone here knows a good way to study


----------



## Finder

Well, I don't know how well you'll do on your exams since you can't even place this thread in the right forum. 

Transferring... :D


----------



## ebola?

hah...

you may not want to listen to me because I don't really put this into practice (I actually didn't really study much at all), but a lot of psychological research shows that conceptual elaboration or linking facts or words you have to learn with images aids in recall.  So don't just repeat facts or vocabulary or whatever by rote...try to elaborate upon each item you're trying to memorize as you go over it.

ebola


----------



## OzzBozz

goood tip ^
thank you

keep em coming


----------



## protovack

Repetition is the most important.

Then find novel ways of linking the information to other things you already know.

Then repeat some more.

And make sure you aren't just memorizing words/pictures.  Actually understand the concepts (especially biology).


----------



## fizzygirl

Spaced studying beats studying all at once.  You'll remember more if you study 20 minutes/day for three days than one hour the night before.  

Also, REM sleep helps solidify things you're learning, so make sure you're getting adequate sleep, especially the night before the exams.


----------



## ebola?

>>Repetition is the most important.>>

most studies have found simple repetition to be highly ineffective.  

ebola


----------



## huntmich

Fuzzygirl has it right, study for at least 3 or 4 days before the exam.  Doesn't have to be much, maybe an hour or two a night.  It goes a lot farther if you give your brain time to digest it.


----------



## OzzBozz

wow
i took a math final today, i felt really good about it. i had that feeling with pretty much every problem i answered, that i was correct. i'm not sure how i did in biology, but in spanish i think i did reasonable. nothing special though... i'll go check my grades tommorow hopefully.


----------



## Cyrus

*Studying.*

Seriously, all you hear is "Yeah you should study."

But some people don't know how.

My personal way is to rewrite notes. Theres something about me taking in the information, processing it, then putting it back down on paper.

How about you guys?


----------



## wizekrak

For most courses I re-write my notes later the same day, expand on points I'm not clear on, etc...  

Then I read them over and sit down with a pad of paper and try and write out as much as I can from memory.  I'm a very visual learner so any time I can make a diagram I do that.

Also I go over as many practice questions and old exams as possible, usually the questions on old exams are indicative of what to expect on the upcoming midterm and final. 

I also read the textbook and highlight the important parts, sometime I'll make notes out of the text, basically condense a chapter into 3 or 4 pages of key points.

Sometimes I study alone, sometimes with friends, having people around can be distracting but isolation drives me crazy.  Also I drink a cup of coffee or some tea, it helps me focus.


----------



## WacoWas AnAccident

I just read the text once, attend lectures and take notes that only make sense to me. When people ask if they can borrow my notes I generally have to tell them no, and they think I'm being rude but in reality my notes are just random terms and dates and doodles and I synthesize all the information in my head somehow. So like, my notes wouldn't make any sense to someone who wasn't me. Does that make any sense? I don't know how my brain does it really, but it seems to work. Studying with other people drives me crazy. I have a photographic memory.

However, for people who are normal, re-copying notes is an excellent way to retain the information.


----------



## sushii

I used to re-copy my notes, and I found it useful for a while, but I've since stopped doing it as it was taking too long for too little benefit. It used to be a necessity for me because I was a terrible note taker - I'd scribble and draw over _everything _and it just ended up being an illegible mess. A few years ago I managed to break the habit and my notes are now very organised.

I usually read over them a couple of days after class and make flashcards of anything I'm having trouble remembering or think may be important later on or for exams. I make a lot of flashcards. I colour code them. It's pretty embarassing. I get a lot of shit for it, but it works. I usually just flip through them when I'm on the train, and if I do it regularly the information just sticks in my brain. I get my boyfriend to quiz me with them before exams, too, which drives him nuts but helps me a lot.

I always go to class (seriously - in the last three or four years I think I've only missed one) and I generally read everything that's required. I try and do all the readings before class, as having a general idea of what's being discussed really does make remembering and understanding the material a lot easier, but I tend to be a bit slack about it if I'm short on time. Studying or reading with other people drives me crazy too. It's great to have someone to ask questions to - and I find answering my friend's questions helps me too - but I get too distracted. 

The most important part of studing for me (apart from my flashcard obsession) is *starting early. * I start studying and researching stuff right from the first week of semester. Bizarrely, I think this stems from lazyness in a way -  I absolutely hate cramming or spending whole days on a single assignment, so I try and space it all out as much as possible. I also work full-time, so I don't really have the option of spending a whole day (or night) doing an assignment at the last minute.

It's taken me seven years of uni to learn good study practices, though. My first degree I did nothing but drink and take drugs and not do any work. For me, trying to force myself into useful study patterns was pointless without the underlying motivation and desire to do well.


----------



## ebola?

>>How about you guys?>>

I reread my notes and highlighted sections of the book on the occasions that I feel I need to study.

ebola


----------



## euphoria

I condense notes into a study guide. Retyping all the important shit helps me a lot. 
Then I quiz myself with that study guide. 

Oh, and study only for about a half hour to forty minutes at a time, then take a break. Study last thing before bed, first thing when i wake up, and then once before the test. That usually gets me a good grade.


----------



## x2stpsfrmnowhere

Depends on what your studying. If your studying something non-technical(english,history,etc..) READ!!!!! If your studying something technical(engineering,chemistry,etc...) do HOMEWORK problems. And definatly study in short bursts like firefighter said. You can't lift weights for 2 hours straight, so why would you expect your brain to be able to absorb info for 2 hours straight.


----------



## cupcakez

I dont study very well. for things like microbiology, biochem, physiology, i look over notes/textbooks the week before and try to stuff it in.occasionaly ill rewrite stuff. 

the stuff thats more tangible like nutrition and community health and all that bullshit, i remember more easily. i also read over and write notes and read handouts and articles. i have a terrible time trying to study and its ridiculously frustrating. one year i went to a perfect circle concert the night before, then studied from 3-5am, wrote the exam at 8am. i have no idea how i have a 3.1 GPA. 

im starting my ADD testing tomorrow too..yay!


----------



## Free Radical

it's safe to say that due to a severely fucked up attention span i don't know how to study--not to say that i haven't ever done well in school! but it's hard to be a good student & get yourself to jump thru the hoops when you're fucked up emotionally 

for a long time during college i actually _had_ to be on drugs to get schoolwork done, and that sure as hell caught up with me. twas amazing though...i would sit in class and hardly take notes, just memorizing almost _everything_, and usually i'd only read a chapter once. this actually worked for a long time, i was getting As and Bs.....then tolerance set in, i quit doing drugs, everything started going to shit and i eventually ended up doing a medical withdrawal.

i'd say i'm still gonna have to be on drugs; only this time it'll be psychiatric drugs, a more workable solution.

actually maybe i really *do* know how to study, but i've been too "lazy" to do so in the past, because of how *fucked up* i was.


----------



## Belisarius

Though I've already graduated, when I was in school, I found the best way to study was to make marginal notes in my books--and hence, make my own book a kind of Cliff Notes--or barring that, to condense reading material or longer notes into a few short, concise handwritten pages for easier reference.  And for language classes, homemade flashcards are a must, IMO.


----------



## xena

there are not any tests in the graduate program i'm in, so it's been a while, but in college i was lucky enough to discover the best way for me to study.

during class, i'd write down EVERYTHING.  i took tons of notes.  i found that i didn't remember anything by simply hearing it- i needed to read it too.  the night before the test, i'd organize and rewrite all my notes in different colors.  for example, if the test was on several psychologists, i'd write the information about each one in a different color.  then i'd just study off of that.  i never went back to the text- that didn't do anything for me.

during the test, i was able to visualize the color the answer was in and where it was on the page... and eventually i'd remember what was written there.

i didn't 'learn' how to study until college, when i had to figure it out for my own.  i really think that high schools need to do something to teach students various methods for teaching and help them discover the most effective way for them to study.


----------



## ebola?

hah...everyone had it more together than I.


ebola


----------



## continuousbeing2

during undergrad my studying consisted of going to class and then reading the book a few days before the test.

now in law school i take tons of notes and do all of the reading and take notes on the reading.  and then i compile it all into a giant outline (70+pages for the 5 unit classes) and study from that.  and then when it gets closer to the test i take a bunch of practice tests that the professors give out.  its a lot of work and im not a huge fan, but its not as bad as i thought it would be!


----------



## *Venus*

Going to classes really helps, because when I start attending only once a week for a 3 day a week class, I end up studying/reading the entire chapter several times through and hope that there is no extra material on the exam. I usually am not this bad, but having 8:40s and an hour commute can get difficult for a sophomore .

Flashcards, the more the better. Color coding and repetition REALLY helps me. Although I have gotten much better, I still cram more than I should. 5 classes (none of which are fluff) can get really overwhelming and I push some reading back until right before the exam. 

Learning is still learning in progress for me.


----------



## sput

Taking notes during lecture, rereading the text, and making additional notes while rereading the text.

Rereading the text after a lecture can be freakin' amazing.  A lot more of what you're reading will make a lot better sense once you've been through it once and have had it explained to you verbally.

A huge part of successfully studying is being thorough and consistent from week one, and always attend every single lecture, no matter how much you may want to skip.


----------



## yellodolphin

i had this idea study info easily. It consists verbalizing my notes into a recorder, then instead of reading u could jus chill and listen to it on the bus or wutevr. I think im an auditory learner so thats what inspired me to think of that. but ya i jus rewrite notes, then reread. people are right on here u gotta spread out the studying or the info in ur memory will suffer ineterference, stuff wil get lost.


----------



## patte4dm

I'v just copied every test I take


----------



## Jabberwocky

I used to re-write my notes, filtering out the stuff that wasn't important. It is also important that when you re-write them you do so in a fashion which will stimulate the brain and allow it to make connections. Just writing paragraph after paragraph in one colour isn't the best way to do this. Try diagrams, different colours, font etc

Also, i used to buy books of past papers, which is basically a book of previous exam questions with answers. So i'd do one or two of them a week and then mark myself.


----------



## protovack

Depends on the class format.

For example I'm in Anatomy and Physiology, and the professor makes very long detailed powerpoint lectures.  This last test was over sensation, the endocrine system, and blood....and there were around 300 slides to study.  

I found that the best method was to alternate the format of the information a lot. Like start out by reviewing 3-4 pages of the textbook, then switch to the same topic on the powerpoint slides, and then maybe look up a couple of ambiguous terms/concepts on wikipedia or something like that.   And then do this for each major concept, etc etc. Of course, a lot of A&P is memorization (especially the lab portion).  For this, it's simple repetition.

There is no way to conceptualize learning the name of every muscle in the body (trust me).

For a hard science like chemistry....you just have to suck it up and work through the problems.  By doing that, you internalize the concepts.

For humanities/social sciences....you just have to read carefully.


----------



## ebola?

>>
There is no way to conceptualize learning the name of every muscle in the body (trust me).
>>

That's a good point.  I guess I just haven't encountered much material that requires rote methods.

>>For humanities/social sciences....you just have to read carefully.>>

Or spout out pretentious language in essay form come the test and not worry about studying in the first place.

ebola


----------



## VerbalTruist

*The OMG Finals Are Making My Brain Explode Mega-thread*

So finals are bearing down on me this year like never before I am studying frantically, what are you guys doing to prepare for your exams this year?  Do you have anyrthing that works well like strategeis... besides cxheating I mean..


----------



## sushii

The only strategy that really works for me is paying attention through the whole semester and not getting behind with anything. I hate cramming at the last minute. 

I usually have to work through my exam period, so I try and plan out all my study time beforehand. It helps me figure out how much I have to do, what I need to focus on, and stops me going off on tangents and spending too much time on one part of the course at the expense of the others.

Stressing about exams usually motivates me, but after 7 years of uni I'm getting a bit lazy.

I also use lots of flashcards.


----------



## funkee

I just handed in a massive amount of work, the last week has been hell, having to really catch up my slacking. My only final is this monday, and I think I'm going to do well.


----------



## rm-rf

i took a take-home test in computer graphics algorithms. Basically, it was a *12 hour math marathon*, and I even had a math hangover the next day.


----------



## DG

i just took a math final...i am PRAYING TO GOD that i get a 70 or better. If i dont then I will have to retake this gay math class and it will fuck up my summer classes seeing as i am reistered for the next level math. 

God i hate math


----------



## think so

hi everybody! i need your help! at the university i have to make this task: to make a dictionaru considering university theme, and i'd like to take the slang/ so mabbe if anybody helped me, i'd be very greatful/ (i'm russian by the way)))my icq 219517928/ thanks!!!


----------



## thizzSantaCruz

Study for exams sucks flat out.  I have a bad habit of missing classes so I usually have gaps in my notes.  Usually I make flashcards and do practice problems if they are available.  Rewriting the notes also helps me too, and cheat sheets are the key to all success.  You just have to be careful you do not get caught.


----------



## rashandreflex

who else is perusing bluelight when they are supposed to be studying?? major procrastination, i know, but at least i'm learning something, heh.


----------



## PGTips

My revision this year is going quite well. Probably should have started earlier than I did, but I'm working pretty consistently and learning a lot of the proofs and bookwork my courses rely on (way more than previous years). Each book work proof is at least 3 pages long which is way more than I'm used to.

Got a few gaps here and there, particularly in one course which I'm planning to have as a "train wreck course".

In no way am I aiming for a distinction (it goes distinction, merit, pass, fail) and I am *extremely* doubtful I've a chance at a merit, but a pass will get me into my planned PhD place at somewhere I'll enjoy so any passing grade is fine by me (though the higher the nicer ).

Should I utterly crash and burn (10% fail each year) I got my degree last year so I'll still be AlphaNumeric BA.


----------



## KandyJill

*Sleeping before finals?!*

How do you guys get to sleep when you have a lot on your mind and finals the next day?


----------



## clip'

b
e
n
z
o
s


----------



## KandyJill

Aint got any! : p


----------



## clip'

a couple of beers early in the evening does it for me as well. just a few, not enough to get pissed or anything.


----------



## Benefit

In 20 years when you're watching your kids beat the shit out of each other in the backyard of the apartment complex where you've been living for the last 9 years it won't matter one bit what grade you got on a final in the year 2006.  

Don't sweat it, because ultimately it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## CrazyAustralian

I exercise at the gym, and then (like already suggested) have a few early night beers, 1 or 2. sex helps too.


----------



## clip'

Benefit said:
			
		

> In 20 years when you're watching your kids beat the shit out of each other in the backyard of the apartment complex where you've been living for the last 9 years it won't matter one bit what grade you got on a final in the year 2006.
> 
> Don't sweat it, because ultimately it doesn't matter at all.


its true. but thinking that way... we're all going to die eventually and our lives and accomplishments will be forgotten in a blink of an eye, and our pathetic existance means nothing compared to the vast eternity of the universe. so why bother at all. we should all just kill ourselves to avoid the pain thats obviously ahead of us.


----------



## KandyJill

Benefit said:
			
		

> In 20 years when you're watching your kids beat the shit out of each other in the backyard of the apartment complex where you've been living for the last 9 years it won't matter one bit what grade you got on a final in the year 2006.
> 
> Don't sweat it, because ultimately it doesn't matter at all.




It will cause I plan on making my major my life, aka Fashion Design.

: p


----------



## hashish2020

I dunno

I don't stress the day before a final is it---relax kill some time--maybe a hit or two out of the pipe, maybe a beer, maybe not

Physical activity IMO is better than drugs that might make a a little fuzzy the next day---I use it more to motivate myself---when im done with the exam im gonna get a big beer and hit the joint etc


----------



## elemenohpee

I don't, I wake up at 8 PM the night before and study until I go to the exam


----------



## Benefit

clip' said:
			
		

> its true. but thinking that way... we're all going to die eventually and our lives and accomplishments will be forgotten in a blink of an eye, and our pathetic existance means nothing compared to the vast eternity of the universe. so why bother at all. we should all just kill ourselves to avoid the pain thats obviously ahead of us.



I only recommend killing yourself if you are fat, but the rest of us should at least be realistic about the intrinsic meaninglessness of our lives. It can actually be a healthy perspective, because you realize you have nothing to lose so you don’t waste time worrying over things like tests which ultimately won't make or break you anyway and certainly don't define you. I mean in less you're bad at tests, in which case they do define you as a bad test-taker. I'm not even sure what I'm talking about any more.


----------



## Ravr

I study all night before finalls. Works for me


----------



## rashandreflex

don't go too heavy on the benzos/booze bc both can affect memory retention overnight as they disrupt normal sleep cycles (small dose is fine, i'd presume.) if you don't want to go the drug route, i'd say fully prepare for the test, then get in bed and begin reviewing your notes/flash cards/whatever you use. hopefully being in bed will make you drowsy and if not, you'll be extra, extra prepared. also i know everyone always says sleep before a test is essential (which, of course, makes it harder for all of us to fall asleep) but i've been able to perform very well on tests without much sleep...so i'd say there is no hard and fast rule...don't sweat not getting enough sleep unless it seems to significantly impact your performance.


----------



## sushii

> Originally posted by *rashandreflex*
> _also i know everyone always says sleep before a test is essential (which, of course, makes it harder for all of us to fall asleep) but i've been able to perform very well on tests without much sleep...so i'd say there is no hard and fast rule...don't sweat not getting enough sleep unless it seems to significantly impact your performance._



It's weird, but often the exams I've had to do on the least amount of sleep are the ones I've done best in. The highest mark I think I ever got was after being unable to get to sleep until 4am, and even then only after washing down a whole lot of benzos with vodka in desperation. I felt like shit the next day. 

My solution to worrying about not sleeping the night before an exam? Learn the material well enough so that not having enough sleep makes little difference. When I'm confident enough that I know what I'm doing, the thought of not sleeping doesn't trouble me at all. 

Although, I still cheat and use benzos fairly regularly.


----------



## paranoidandvoid

*Succeeding in college/life with ADD*

I only have two semesters left to graduate with a B.S., but the classes are very difficult. I've struggled with motivation and concentration throughout my college life, and am now worried that my GPA isn't good enough for me to attend graduate school anywhere (a must in my major if you want a real job). 

Is it possible to succeed in college and life while coping with attention-deficit disorder? For those of you who are diagnosed: What can I do to help me succeed? Last year my university allowed me to take extra time on exams, which definitely helped, but is that even an option at the master's level?


----------



## protovack

Are you on stimulant medications?  They can definately help.  

Also, what is your major?


----------



## paranoidandvoid

Yeah, I'm taking adderol. Undoubtedly it's helped me in the past semesters to achieve decent grades. 

Either way I have problems with motivation.  

These past couple days it seems like I am not sure what I want to do/where I wnat to go w/ my life. 

And this is my life... and it's ending one minute at a time.


----------



## Vandalaay

Sounds alot like my situation, and christ does it
suck. In my last few classes for a difficult B.S. and
also worried about gpa for grad school. Extreme
concentration problems always. I've been on and
off Ritalin and it does help but I've no instinct on 
my own. Absolutely no motivation and the further
I've gone in my studies/life the more it's become 
problematic. 

Anyway, I wish I had some answers for you (and me) - 
I try to capitalize on the hours that I feel ok to get
things done but it's entirely too sporadic and isn't a real
solution. 

Here's hoping we figure it out! and lots of luck to you-


----------



## unicorn83

I don't have ADD or ADHD but I have worked with students who have one of them plus my boyfriend has ADHD.

My advice might be worthless cause im not that expeienced but....you're saying that you can't be motivated...are you sure what you're studying is what you want to be doing for the rest of your life? it sems to me that your issue is not that ADD but rather what you want for yourself....if the pills help you concentrate then they're doing the job.....but from what i've read (i could be completely wrong) your problem seems the motivation and ADD does not really affect motivation you might be pursuing the wrong career.

i.e. people with ADHD/ADD usually kids and also young adults (my boyfriend) can sit for hours on computer games but can't do the academic work...... my boufriend will do his work if he believes it is important to him and interests him...if it doesn't then he can't sit there for more than fifteen minutes.

again don't take my advice seriously, this is just an opinion!

wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## sushii

^ I agree. Being interested in what you do is really important in maintaining focus, and I would imagine it's even more important with a disorder of attention.

If your classes don't have any intrinsic value to you, maybe focus on  graduating? View every class as a step closer to getting you out of there.....it's not be a particularly positive way of looking at things, but you don't have long to go and it might at least get you through.


----------



## Fried Man

Im in your exact situation. The only thing getting me thru is my dexedrine. It's really tough, but im aiming for studying abroad next semester, so that is a great motivator for me. Find a really healthy goal to work for.

Other things that helped me in the past was fucking up my GPA and then rebounding and kicking ass. Kinda like learning the hard way, but sometimes that is what it takes, espically for us add-fabulous kids.

I never got any special treatment for having add.  The shit I had to go through just to get extended time on tests was way too tedious.


----------



## Liric

Dude, I get in the same mindstate.  I dont know if its normal and everyone has to deal or if its a direct relation with the adhd mentality, either way you just have to stay smart.  Whatever you do, do your best and be smart about achieving your goals.  If that means continuing formal education, which definately keeps some options open for the future, then ya gotta deal, dont get hung up on those abstract existential moments.  

You have to learn to develop a positive association with getting your work done.  Dont let yourself get comfortable until you are on top of things and in control of achieving your goals.


----------



## Byrnn Grass

I have a similar problem. Although for once in my life motivation has finally come to me and I have been able to get my shit together and get work done. I wouldn't be able to do it without my methylphenidate however.


Are you smoking weed? Weed really fucked my motivation for a while. I really fucked my shit up and dropped out of highschool. I didn't even realize how it was affecting me untill I quit. Then I started back up for a while and it led to me needing to drop a class. I quit soon thereafter and gained my motivation back.


Also, a good psychedelic experience from time to time reminds me keeps me motivated.


----------



## paranoidandvoid

I find my major very interesting, I just seem to have trouble going to class. It doesn't help that I've been sick for the majority of this semester, but I still could've made it to some of my classes on days I wasn't too sick. I would just find myself thinking "Well, I'm going to be five minutes late and I don't want to walk into a lecture after it's already started, so I'll skip my first class..." 

It doesn't really matter what the class is, I just don't have a lot of free time between work and classes (when I actually go) so I'd rather spend it watching tv or playing video games than doing assigned readings. 

I don't smoke weed anymore, but I do drink quite a bit on the weekends. I've been trying to cutback on my drinking and have to some extent, but I find I have much better game when I am a little sauced. 

I think I need to start eating healthier and start exercising regularly. Sometimes it seems I am mildly depressed, which a healthier lifestyle would both alleviate that and help with my motivation. I'll try to find out what works for me and pass the word on to you guys. Hopefully you guys can do the same for me.


----------



## StagnantReaction

*Last minute work- are you procrastinating?*

Give a shout out if you're doing last minute work, and if you'd like detail what it is and how bad you are at putting it off. %) 

I'm finishing a 6 page midterm paper for philosophy/ethics that's due in an hour. I need to write a whole page and print it out before driving to school.

Edit: Well I finished it. I pulled some crap out of my ass. Philosophy really is the best subject to do such a thing in


----------



## rm-rf

IMO im a C grade student that deserves A's!!!!

I have a nack for taking a 2 month project and doing the entire thing in one night, and getting a C. IMO thats pretty impressive since a lot of ppl in my classes will work on projects for weeks and get B's or low A's. If i actually did shit when I was supposed to id probably have a 4.0. But ya know, smoking pot and drinking booze is a lot cooler than schoolwork that can be put off untill tomorrow! And the next day! And the day after that!


----------



## phr

I've had success with procrastination. Especially on papers, so-so with studying though. I can't even count the number of nights I've stayed up or barely slept 'cause I've had shit due the next morning. 

Anyway, I swear I work great under pressure because all of that...


----------



## DG

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> IMO im a C grade student that deserves A's!!!!
> 
> I have a nack for taking a 2 month project and doing the entire thing in one night, and getting a C. IMO thats pretty impressive since a lot of ppl in my classes will work on projects for weeks and get B's!



exactlythe same here!

Right now Im supposed to be working on two different two page papers but instead im on BL, cooking dinner and reading a gossip magazine.


----------



## Yurple Bliss

WERD i seriously do this with every project and its stressful as fuck. but its gotten so bad to the point that I can't work on a project at all unless its due the next day. (btw im an art major) I will sit there and look at it for hours, doing everything else in my power before I start on that project. And even then I'll just start it, and after about ten minutes I"ll get distracted/frustrated/angry and just leave and go do something else entirely. 

Right now I need to do an entire drawing for tomorrow's class. It's our first project so its like representative of myself as a student, and its all meaningful and shit. I haven't started it or picked out my composition yet. I'm smoking weed to hide my anxiety instead of just starting it. cuz thats a good idea......


----------



## protovack

I'm in science classes, and if I procrastinated I would fail the tests.  The reason is that the exams are written so that time is a limiting factor.  You have to be able to answer questions *quickly*.  Yea, I might be able to cram 4 weeks of organic chemistry into my brain in one night.....but i would still probably get a C or below on the test


----------



## mean green 95

i work better under pressure and so im usually always procrastinating, unless something really gets my attention


----------



## dr seuss

yeah i need to feel the pinch before i can really produce the goods. or maybe that's just what i tell myself, when actually i'd be better served doing the fucking work instead of doing [insert anything else here] :D 

right now i should be compiling a 150-book bibliography on demonology, translating ralph glaber's history from latin into english, preparing a paper on norman ideology, and transcribing some 6th century uncial manuscript. instead i'm smoking a reefer and playing guitar loudly :D


----------



## johnmortons

last minute work sucks. i thought it works until i handed in my dissertation late last year (thankfully, they decided to overlook it, but that was sheer luck; and i could have handed in a much better work with an earlier and more concentrated effort).

lol at me writing this on bluelight, while i should prepare my presentation for tomorrow. bah


----------



## Gog

THE WOOD said:
			
		

> IMO im a C grade student that deserves A's!!!!
> 
> I have a nack for taking a 2 month project and doing the entire thing in one night, and getting a C. IMO thats pretty impressive since a lot of ppl in my classes will work on projects for weeks and get B's or low A's. If i actually did shit when I was supposed to id probably have a 4.0. But ya know, smoking pot and drinking booze is a lot cooler than schoolwork that can be put off untill tomorrow! And the next day! And the day after that!



I like your style! Why prepare for the in-class essay I got Friday when I can pop percocets, smoke joints and listen to Nevermore! 

Luckily I don't have many large essays or projects for my classes this semester.


----------



## rashandreflex

dreamgirlie19 said:
			
		

> Right now Im supposed to be working on two different two page papers but instead im on BL, cooking dinner and reading a gossip magazine.



if it's only dinner time, you're not procrastinating yet (assuming the papers aren't due at night.)

i'm really into doing things the morning of...the problem comes when i get up early, go to the dining hall, and then go on BL or AIM instead of doing my work...like now


----------



## getreal

I'm in a CAD class. I havent done 'jack' for homework. 

Dont really know why though. ???


----------



## Gog

Cuz it's CAD man! Who the fuck cares about CAD! (I don't know what CAD is)


----------



## Bauer095

I'm making up an interview of someone who I have never met so I can write a feature article about "him" for my journalism class.  

Due tomorrow.  

Internet checkers, you will be my downfall.


----------



## getreal

Gog said:
			
		

> Cuz it's CAD man! Who the fuck cares about CAD! (I don't know what CAD is)



HA HA~

Its Computer Aided Drawing!


----------



## rashandreflex

i'm procrastinating right now and it sucks
i hate how when procrastinating, the neuroses over how i must get the dreaded assignment done ruins whatever else i am doing


----------



## tiger-bunny

currently reading bluelight instead of writing a rough draft of a 6 page essay pointing out the flaws in the war on drugs.  and it was due last thursday lol.


----------



## Yurple Bliss

rashandreflex said:
			
		

> i'm procrastinating right now and it sucks
> i hate how when procrastinating, the neuroses over how i must get the dreaded assignment done ruins whatever else i am doing




yeah your not really enjoying procrastinating.... you wanna do your shit.... but you just CANT godammit!!!


----------



## Gog

Yes, it's basically a form of retardation, caused my the government. Or The Man, as it were. I'm sure of it. I'll prove it to my professor; once they allow telepathy into the curriculum.


----------



## dantheman650

Let's see, registering and reading hundreds of topics on a new forum when I should start studying for my Japanese History midterm tomorrow? Heh, I fit right in with this thread =)


----------



## Ishtar_Isis

I'm shocking at procrastination. I have nearly completed my degree. I am in the honours society, deans merit list etc,. I can face an exam, bring it on!!!!!!!! But essays, oh my god, I make myself sick with neurotic anxiety, even though I always get HD's or D's. I've had this problem throughout my academic career. I love researching, planning and all the preparation, it's when I get to actually write th essay that my neurotic fear of failure, high achiever complex takes me over and I end up doing all nighters in a total anxiety state. This has been an ongoing pattern throughout my degree, and I really want to address and resolve it because my anxiety is completely ridiculous and has no logical basis. 
Does anyone have any tips to help me deal with this. I only have 3 subjects to complete, but the psychological toll my academic life takes on me is ridiculous. I'm in line for a research honours degree and i have to sort out my neuroses before I go onto higher degrees. Thing is I work full time, totally self sufficient blah blah.
I could really do with some advice


----------



## domokun

I procrastinate quite a bit unless it's a project I'm really into, or group work where we have to schedule to meet.

I've gotten better at concepts this semester since I force myself to concentrate on it for a small amount of time.  Drawing out ideas for 30 minutes straight gets all the crap out and some potential on paper.  A few hours goes by and I do another 30 minutes of the same and eventually i end up with (hopefully) 10-15 concepts with some potential.  It's when I have to start modeling that I get worse because it always takes longer than I think.

My major is communication design & technology which is a mix of comp sci and communication design, but I'm also in a product design class.


----------



## Electrolyte

*Memory techniques*

What are the best memory techniques to use when studying anatomy?


----------



## brainsnap

memory techniques? what exactly are you asking?

As it goes for all studying... if you spread out studying for a few days, rather than mass it all together, you're going to retain more information. 

Maintenance Rehearsal (repeating the information, re-reading it) is not nearly as effective as elaborative rehearsal (making connections to other things while studying). Try making mental images about what you're trying to learn, in relation to other things. If you need more help, create strange situations for each part ("the dog chewed through the man's radius") and it should help you remember better.


----------



## psyon like a lion

someone was saying on this forum to use amphetamines never tryed it but ketamin is funny as fuck in an exam-don't know if it will help tho!


----------



## Dtergent

I would seriously ask all of you to try to correct this habit now...

I was gonna make a post asking for tips against procrastination, I sailed through all my academics just winging it (not too badly I must say). That was fun and meant I got to sautee my brain, but I am paying the consequences now.

I've been seriously working for about 6 months now, and I can't for the life of me get into the rhythm of time management!!! I'm so used to just going on my own schedule and putting things together only when I really must. I'm in a leadership position and I'm having a difficult time... plan for a 7 month project? WTF... Do a long term operations plan??! Fuuuck...

Right now I'm cramming a large project proposal that is due TODAY, and I spent last weekend just doing everything but working

It would be so much better if I even vaguely knew what time management was...


----------



## getreal

Well I'm not procrastinating on Autocad anymore since I have dropped the class. 

I am now procrastinating on realizing I have an alcohol issse, WTF?

And I thought you were the '*shit*' if you quit opes. 

Yea. welcome to life.


----------



## protovack

If you have open lab hours, GO TO THEM!

If you have plastic models, USE them.

Pneumonic devices can work well.

Memorize origins and insertions by envisioning the bones and muscles in your own body.

Spend lots of time, but spread it out in 1-hour segments.  Never cram.

Work on the easiest stuff first.

Look for rationality in the naming - for example, many muscles will have their origin or insertion in the name.  

Think about shapes - the trapezius "sweeps upward" in a triangle to insert on the inferior occipital lobe.


Bottom line - the more time you put in, the better you are going to do


----------



## Gog

Yeah, the elaborative memorization is definitely more effective than just repeatedly reading over it. What I do is emphasize the meaning of each piece of information; try to contemplate it in your own personal way, and then it'll stick around for that much longer.


----------



## Gog

I find hanging yourself can help you remember things really vividly. In fact, I believe it was that you'd remember your whole life in a flash! That'd help with that exam two hours later!


----------



## Gog

Haha awesome! I'm glad South Park's there to take care of the subregions of my moral spectre!


----------



## tiger-bunny

*allnighters*

it seems that atleast once or twice a week i have to stay up all night writing/researching papers.  i think this may cause the quality of my writing to suffer, as after being awake for more than 20 hours or so, my mental function seems to crap out. but... i can't seem to get stuff done otherwise, the only way i can make myself do these papers and research projects is to just sit down and work on them for 12 hours or so.  i really have a hard time putting in a couple hours daily.  im wondering if anyone else has this problem and if they know of a better way to do this lol.  it seems like its working just fine right now, but im still takeing my basic classes, and catching up on math which seems to be the only thing im good at, i have no problem doing math every day and making solid A's or higher on my tests.   i really doubt this shit will fly later in school though, especially since i plan on starting an engineering program next year.

anyways, i really have no idea what im asking in this post, so if anyone has any experience/advice/suggestions they would like to share i'm all ears.


----------



## rumpled

I understand your problem. If you do drugs, meth is good. If not, try time counting. Meaning you count out 7 (or so) hours of sleep, no matter what time it is and after those hours you start on your work for 17 hours before you allow yourself to go to bed again.


----------



## qwe

Electrolyte said:
			
		

> What are the best memory techniques to use when studying anatomy?


piracetam


----------



## sushii

I used to be in a similar position....honestly, the only thing that got me motivated was the desire to do really well. I could pull reasonable marks with last-minute study and writing, but I needed better than that. So I got motivated and started projects earlier - although I thought I was working at (close to) full capacity in the first place, my average went from the 70% range to more than 90%. So obviously pulling allnighters was affecting my performance, even though I didn't really think so at the time. 

I much prefer starting things early nowdays. There's no fucking way I'd leave a project until the last day, even if I didn't care about it - who wants to spend a whole night slaving over it? I hate the feeling that I'm locked into doing nothing over the next day (or however long) but working on an assignment.

If you're really motivated to succeed in your course, you'll do what it takes to improve. If you can get by and are happy with your marks as they are, there's not much point in changing your routines.


----------



## Gog

allnighters
EDIT
EDITEDIT
EDITEDITEDITEDITEDITED


----------



## qwe

if you're going into engineering i don't think you'll be doing that many research papers


----------



## DG

I have never done an all nighter so I dont know what I can offer for help, sorry. 

Hmm I dont think research papers is necessary for engineering..


----------



## sushii

Mnemonics work for me.


----------



## rumpled

hm, at a higher level, i.e. phd, research is a definite for any and every course.


----------



## ebola?

>>at a higher level, i.e. phd, research is a definite for any and every course.>>

And at this level, writing a term paper or a research paper in a single sitting is simply unviable.

ebola


----------



## protovack

The reason people continue to procrastinate is that they can.  It's totally possible to write an undergrad humanities essay in 12 hours, given you've done the reading.  You can't necessarily do that later on!


----------



## protovack

the radius is RAD (give a "thumbs up" to indicate this).

This will remind you that the radius is lateral to the ulna, or in other words, it is on the same side as your thumb


----------



## tiger-bunny

well it turns out im done with humanities courses after this semester (yay!)

and yah, im sober these days as im on felony probation + i am generally unsuccesfull when im drinking/using.  

but yea, even thought its the end of the semester, i decided to start some good habits for next semester, so now im basically doing research or reading or something from school from 9:00 am-10:00 pm daily with around 3 hours of breaks spread in there.  seems to be a much better way of doing things though i really dont have much free time, but all i ever did was waste my free time anyways.  

hopefully i keep this up, cause it seems that things are much easier when i spread them out and just do a few hours per project a day.


----------



## Rated E

Damn i thought this thread would be about the good kind of all nighter (the party one).

Haven't pulled an all nighter before, although for every assignment i get i procrastinate and leave it to the last minute and have to put alot of effort in on the last day, then usually get to bed aroun 2 in the morn.


----------



## warbucks

every paper that i wrote on an over nite(not many) turned out like crap. it seems that during the day you are using your time doing some kind of busy work and at nite when you are home at night and fully focused then you work on your paper. for me that does not work. i have to work on papers during the day. my research and writing come out 10 times better(ie english and even psyc). during nite i tend to do more tedious repitition work(ie chem and anatomy) and then do a refresher the next day or after for a bit. but thats me. 

allnighter bluelighter!!!  haha i really wanted to post that lol


----------



## spacefacethebassace

Hmm, I pulled an all-nighter one Sunday and wrote a 7 page analysis of the difference between Oedipus myth in the time of Homer and Oedipus the King by Sophocles. I did 80 mg of oxycodone that night, and I finished the paper at 4:30 AM, it was alright, not my best work, but it was an OK analysis.

I got a 90...and then I realized that inflation is as bad in college as it was in high school. Like seriously...is this the way the real world works?


----------



## Gog

Weird, at my university people usually get way lower on stuff than 90. 90 would be close to the very best paper in  the class.

I took a first-year classics course this semester, the exam was last Friday, piece of cake. Didn't read a single on of the orginial myths, just read summaries on the net  Long live drugs and laziness


----------



## burn out

*cheating*

i was wondering how many of you cheat? for me personally, i cheat whenever i feel i can do so safely which depends entirely on the professor. what i find funny is how varied professors are in how much they care about cheating. for example, this semester i have some professors who make us sit in every other seat, give out four versions of the exam and check everyone's photo ID to prevent cheating. ive had other professors that gave everyone the same exam in a room where we were in such close quarters i could literally see four or five different peoples' answer sheets. needless to say, i never even opened the book or showed up on non exam days. 

another example is online classes. i'm taking one this semester and all the answers get posted on the internet by students. it's so easy that i intentionally "throw" away questtions (mark the wrong answer on purpose) because i think getting a 100% on every test would make me look suspicious. i love these types of classes where i don't have to do any work at all. 

so what are your expeirences with cheating and have you ever been caught? i personally have not.


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

Cool... yeah... cheat your way through college... top work there... great to see you learning stuff. Granted there are some courses where you know that what you are "learning" is pretty much bullshit and you'll never use it again, but in the end cheating your way through will most probably come back and bite you in the ass.

CB.


----------



## patte4dm

i cheat alot.  Prob. more than half the answers iv ever had on a college exam.


----------



## burn out

Chaos Butterfly said:
			
		

> Cool... yeah... cheat your way through college... top work there... great to see you learning stuff. Granted there are some courses where you know that what you are "learning" is pretty much bullshit and you'll never use it again, but in the end cheating your way through will most probably come back and bite you in the ass.
> 
> CB.




i doubt it, i'm only in college for the peice of paper that says i graduated college. whether i cheat to pass my political science course im taking to fullfill a requirement is never gonna matter.


----------



## burn out

patte4dm said:
			
		

> i cheat alot.  Prob. more than half the answers iv ever had on a college exam.




would you like to share some of your methods?


----------



## patte4dm

i usually bring in a small pair of binocluers with me and can read anyones paper up to 100 feet


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

burn out said:
			
		

> i doubt it, i'm only in college for the peice of paper that says i graduated college. whether i cheat to pass my political science course im taking to fullfill a requirement is never gonna matter.



Great life strategy 

Anyway, it's your degree, it's your potential job and it's your future.

I'm not going to preach to you 

CB.


----------



## subopm420

there is a reason businesses want college graduates.... because supposedly they are educated...  like i posted in the other cheating thread, ill cheat in the sense that i will work with someone or use there paper to write minor papers, but i dont cheat on tests. 

call me sentimental but i want to actually gain something from my time at uni, im tired f being an ignorant fuck. 

then again, if you never learn anything, you will never know mow much you dont know


----------



## burn out

the thing is its not like i havent gaiend anything, i mean i dont cheat in every class. just the classses where its really easy to cheat. so ive still learned most of the essentials.


----------



## captainballs

I can't really judge people who cheat very harshly, beecause I'm not perfect, but I certainly don't have to pretend to like them or even respect them.


----------



## StagnantReaction

patte4dm said:
			
		

> i usually bring in a small pair of binocluers with me and can read anyones paper up to 100 feet



lol :D


----------



## zigzag| dta

that should work


----------



## ladyinthesky

presonally i think the only way to get through college is cheating lol
you know who you cheaters are lol


----------



## Atlantis

The only time I've cheated on tests was writing down Physics equations on my arm/wrist. I sat in the back row so it was pretty easy to get away with it. Now all of my courses are 300 and 400 level, so the exams are more essay-based rather than the basic "here's a problem, solve for x" or something...of course, the tests I cheated on were much more complex than that...


----------



## protovack

^^^
We get a note sheet for physics, I can't imagine not using one.  So many equations!!!

To the OP - so you are a political science major?  So was I.  How the hell do you cheat on an essay exam? I mean, come on, that takes some effort.  What are you doing, like, peering over at your neighbor's essay and copying it word-for-word?  Or maybe re-writing it in your own words? Why not save yourself the hassle and simply read the course material...lol.



> whether i cheat to pass my political science course im taking to fullfill a requirement is never gonna matter.


 If you even have the urge to cheat...then you aren't just doing it for the diploma.  You are doing it to avoid work.  And guess what, you'll probably continue do that until you get busted, not for cheating, but for trying to take the easy route.  If you don't want to work now, what makes you think you will in a month...or a year?  If you aren't interested in political science, or developing your critical writing and thinking skills, why in the world are you paying your university? 

Life is not a video game and there are no cheats.  Temporarily "cheating" only delays your eventual assumption of responsibility.

I look forward to taking exams because I actually try to learn the material.  Cheat? Not an option.  The MCAT looms


----------



## ebola?

>>
so what are your expeirences with cheating and have you ever been caught? i personally have not.>>

I caught a woman cheating in my course last term.
I was reasonably lenient, and I like to think that you cheat yourself, for the most part, and if you only need a credential, and that works, more power to ya. . .but you're calloused enough about it that I will rethink my approach. 

ebola


----------



## burn out

protovack said:
			
		

> ^^^
> We get a note sheet for physics, I can't imagine not using one.  So many equations!!!
> 
> To the OP - so you are a political science major?  So was I.  How the hell do you cheat on an essay exam? I mean, come on, that takes some effort.  What are you doing, like, peering over at your neighbor's essay and copying it word-for-word?  Or maybe re-writing it in your own words? Why not save yourself the hassle and simply read the course material...lol.



hell no, im not a political science major. i cant stand it, that's why i cheat. and weve only had to write one essay so far, all the rest has been multiple choice.


> If you even have the urge to cheat...then you aren't just doing it for the diploma.  You are doing it to avoid work.  And guess what, you'll probably continue do that until you get busted, not for cheating, but for trying to take the easy route.  If you don't want to work now, what makes you think you will in a month...or a year?  If you aren't interested in political science, or developing your critical writing and thinking skills, why in the world are you paying your university?
> 
> Life is not a video game and there are no cheats.  Temporarily "cheating" only delays your eventual assumption of responsibility.
> 
> I look forward to taking exams because I actually try to learn the material.  Cheat? Not an option.  The MCAT looms



im paying so i can get a diploma because apparently having one makes it easier to find a job or something.


----------



## captainballs

Not cheating is good practice, though, for real life (moral arguments aside).


----------



## *Venus*

Notes/equations in a graphing calculator is as far as I've gone. Any class that does NOT require a calculator I stay pure in.


----------



## pillsnapa

In high school I cheated once.  I pre-wrote an essay on 2 pieces of paper and pushed the pen down real hard to make an impression of each word on the bottom piece.  Then in the essay writing time, I just traced the impressions on the blank page and duplicated the essay.


----------



## solistus

I'll fudge details to make late assignments seem not late, etc., but (in university at least) I've never outright cheated on an exam.  Most of my classes are almost all essay questions, anyway.

I'm a realist in general, though, so I would be more than willing to cheat in some instances.  Some professors give the same exam year after year, and most people cheat in those classes at my school.  Not cheating means I'd get screwed, because the huge number of cheaters throw off the curve.  Letting the professor know would be the 'honest' thing to do by conventional wisdom, I suppose, but, again, I'm a realist, so that sounds like an awful idea.  It would cause the frats and most students to despise me, and many professors that have such exams wouldn't like it anyway; they *know* people cheat, but they don't care because they don't want to go through all the effort of writing a new, secure test every semester.

As far as learning goes, I separate learning the worthwhile material from getting the A.  Whether I learn or not is dependent on whether I do the readings, participate in any useful discussions the class has (some do, some don't), etc.  These things are typically, at best, tangentally related to grading; whether I cheat or not on a multiple choice exam is independent from whether I did the readings and such, although cheating is often used as a means to avoid having to spend the time to learn.  There are also plenty of classes that can be completed without cheating and without learning, IME.


----------



## IBeCrazy

Crazy cheating story of a kid getting caught by his professor.  Super long but was some funny shit.

http://www.seatstaysup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6897&page=1&pp=10


----------



## ilikeacid

I am a political science major - in Aus though.  Anyone who can cheat well in politics (especially in 2nd and 3rd year) deserves a degree!

For me I don't cheat.  I tried to a couple of times in first year when I was under massive pressure to get stuff handed in but I quickly learned that cheating at uni was nearly as difficult than actually studying to pass a subject.  Plus, learning is fun, and cheating is bad mmmkay


----------



## Hayze

IBeCrazy said:
			
		

> Crazy cheating story of a kid getting caught by his professor.  Super long but was some funny shit.
> 
> http://www.seatstaysup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6897&page=1&pp=10


 

That's pretty funny.

Cheating is too much work.


----------



## eDDe9

*How do you motivate yourself to do work?*

Without taking any drugs or anything, how do you motivate your self to write essays to the best of your ability most of the time, if not all of the time?

I'm currently doing my A-levels in History, Philosophy and Politics and I find that I won't do any of the essays untill last minute when I'm under pressure. I guess it'll help with exam technique but still.. I always start and attempt my essays before hand.. but I don't get cracking untill about 1am.


Discuss,
eDDe


----------



## DG

I write papers right before they are due and for the most part I tend to get A's. I guess I work best under pressure.


----------



## Sigma

I do pretty much the same thing here, I work far more efficiently under pressure, but it does stress me out quite a bit.


----------



## RainbowDrops

Try and pick topics that interset you and encourage you to read up & write up!


----------



## billywitchdoc.com

jus gotta do what you gotta do. have to have self discipline


----------



## rm-rf

go look at your outstanding student loan balance


----------



## dankstersauce

for me I totally just get stoked on the good grades.  once i quit doing drugs, i got back to my old mentality that learning is fun.  maybe it's just me but i like learning (even pointless stuff), i like getting those 90's and up.  I like living up to my potential.  I was always smart but i never tried in middle school or high school.
then i went to college,
when i was doing drugs my GPA was a 2.3
 last semester (sober) my GPA was 3.9 something.

getting a bad grade when i know i could do better is always good motivation.
and not skipping class, enjoy what you're studying, really enjoy those good grades (feel free to brag) and look forward to those A's at the end of the semester.


----------



## eDDe9

dankstersauce said:
			
		

> for me I totally just get stoked on the good grades.  once i quit doing drugs, i got back to my old mentality that learning is fun.  maybe it's just me but i like learning (even pointless stuff), i like getting those 90's and up.  I like living up to my potential.  I was always smart but i never tried in middle school or high school.
> then i went to college,
> when i was doing drugs my GPA was a 2.3
> last semester (sober) my GPA was 3.9 something.
> 
> getting a bad grade when i know i could do better is always good motivation.
> and not skipping class, enjoy what you're studying, really enjoy those good grades (feel free to brag) and look forward to those A's at the end of the semester.




Yeh I am like that, I still get good grades even when I leave it untill the last minute.. BUT, it stresses me out and I'm just not motivated to do it the day I get it.

Got my philosophy and history A-level coursework marks back today!!
Philosophy - 47/50 so a nice high A
History
47/60 so a high B (I did this one at start of college and I know for sure since I quit drugs etc that my work is of a better standard, if only I could re-do it now )


----------



## Belisarius

For me, it was pretty simple:  I asked myself, would I rather work at a hard but easily-sustainable level, and turn out a top-quality product because I took my time, or break my balls over two days for something that is just adequate?  Every single time, I made the first choice, and never regretted it--and I'm a consummate procrastinator 99% of the time.


----------



## neverfree neverbound

dankstersauce said:
			
		

> for me I totally just get stoked on the good grades.  once i quit doing drugs, i got back to my old mentality that learning is fun.  maybe it's just me but i like learning (even pointless stuff), i like getting those 90's and up.  I like living up to my potential.  I was always smart but i never tried in middle school or high school.
> then i went to college,
> when i was doing drugs my GPA was a 2.3
> last semester (sober) my GPA was 3.9 something.
> 
> getting a bad grade when i know i could do better is always good motivation.
> and not skipping class, enjoy what you're studying, really enjoy those good grades (feel free to brag) and look forward to those A's at the end of the semester.



Yes, yes, yes!!!

Congratulations...


----------



## yellodolphin

Probably the most motivating thing for school work is if you are actually interested in the assignment. really attempt to do work on a topic you enjoy and are genuinely interested in and you will be highly motivated with the assignment. it wont seem like work then and it helps you focus.

this sounds cheesy but what i usually do is reward myself for finishing my assignments. its quite reinforcing and makes me concentrate on my work. like if i want to go see a dj or get drunk or high, i just force myself to wait after the assignment is finished and then reward myself. usually i jus get high ha ha. buts it has the added effect of not letting your recreation affect your school work. so its kinda like taking away distractions so you have no choice but to focus on school work. and then it feels so good when you finish you do it over again.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

i'm a procrastinator and almost always wait until the last minute.  i tend to work well under pressure but i'm in dire need of a major motivational streak since i only have 2 days left of school and i need to pull a 4.0.  my grades have been great so far but i tend to lose steam toward the end of the semester.  

i will be free in 3 days but i want to be free RIGHT NOW. i'm exhausted.


----------



## Carsick

I'm another one that leaves it till the last second, except that for most of my coursework, it wasn't just essays, it was usually a substantial piece of software and a write up. I'd usually start the whole thing the day before and have a cut off of something like 5am where I'd put the code to bed and start the documentation.
The motivation was generally along the lines of "Fuck! I've got less than 24 hours to do a project that's got 300 hours allocated to it!"


----------



## birthdaycake

*finding the motivation to follow though will college*

my counselor has been pushing me to try and take a college course or two. she tells me that i seem very smart to her and that maybe i should give it a try. she knows how i feel about college and how intimidating it is to me, but she thinks it would be a good thing to at least try.

but like i said, it is very intimidating to me. i start to feel like i am not smart enough or good enough or that everybody else is so ahead of me in it that ill never make it.

we talked about it alot and she told me of some ways to try and not feel like that or to at least confront those feelings or thoughts.

i just feel silly, like im not sure what im really doing or if i really should. to be honest im afraid to try and fail. im worried ill give it a shot and it wont work out. like i said, id maybe only start out taking one course. but its just so intimidating to me to actually do it.

in a way, actually succeeding is more scary to me than failing at it. because then i have to feel something different, success. i havent felt that much in a long time. im not sure id know what to do with it. its almost like id be embarrassed to pass the class and do well.

any advice on what i should do? has anybody else felt like this?


----------



## drew345

just do it because if you never try then youll never know


----------



## Elgr

With this post, please don't assume I'm judging you. In fact, I think the chance of you actually being quite smart though easily intimidated with low expectations is quite high. But even for those who aren't the brightest apple in the bunch, the following will apply.

You get a lot out of college if you push yourself to become a better thinker. I'd say, at least for undergrad stuff, the most important thing you do is become more efficient with the learning process itself (the ability to retain knowledge, the ability to process and apply the knowledge, etc). If you start out a bit behind in these abilities, it's really not a problem. There are enough people in college who don't give a shit. Those who do care, even the slower individuals, will really pull ahead in a year. I've seen people go through some pretty major changes.

So, I suppose I'm saying something very typical: motivation is the most important factor. At least to start out. Although your very question was about finding the motivation, your post really suggests that you're trying to find the confidence.

Some people don't care for huge universities, and I can see why. But there are upsides. In every huge lecture you have, there will be people on all kinds of levels, including your own. There will be the smart people who work their asses off, the not-so-smart people who work their asses off, the smart people who don't give a damn, the not-so-smart people who don't give a damn, sleep through class, etc. Whether you find yourself motivated by those who do really well, or by the fact that you're doing better than the slackers below you (especially if, like me, you used to be one of the worst of the slackers). Or maybe you find motivation in seeing the people who are at the exact level/struggle you're at.

Smaller schools with class sizes of 20, for example (even for intro level courses that are huge lecture halls at universities), can be amazing for some people. Direct 1:1 support from professors is priceless. But I feel that if I went straight into that from high school it would have been the end of me. I'd have been judging myself against the (rather homogenous, in comparison. AKA: not divided into the huge tiers in the previous paragraph) other students in the class, just as I did in high school.

Of course, everyone has their limits. There's more than motivation, and certain brains can't process some subjects as well. I feel that I've got a fairly fixed math handicap. While it wouldn't be impossible for me to get through 3 more terms of calculus, I'd struggle more than most, and my grades would be pretty low, and I'd be miserable, even if it were my only class and I could devote all my time to it. I could push that capacity bar up a little at a time, much slower than many people. And a term away from it would send it right back down to the ground.

It sounds like your fear of succeeding is related to this. You set the bar a little higher, and it's a shittier (a word) fall if you fail the next time. And it's true. Failing in high school really wasn't a big deal to me, it was kind of normal for me to fail at least a class each term towards the end. Then, at college, I did alright my first term, which made my girlfriend happy enough to cry. Though I told her it was sweet of her, I was actually a bit offended in a way. If my doing well represents my character, then all my previous failings do too, rather than it just being "a bullshit class" for example.

I do believe that strong motivation alone can absolutely get you through a first year though, even for subjects that don't seem to work naturally for you. After that, it's a matter of finding something to concentrate on that does work naturally for you, that you enjoy. By expecting (even intending?) to fail, you never come close to finding out what your 'natural handicap' (in terms of what you can actually learn, motivation/work ethic aside) is. Maybe you're scared of where it might be. If that's the case, maybe you can at least commit to a year, because you're not going to reach it by then if you just work hard.

Sorry if any of that failed to make sense. I'm pretty tired at the moment.


----------



## birthdaycake

Elgr said:
			
		

> Sorry if any of that failed to make sense. I'm pretty tired at the moment.



no, it did. thanks.


----------



## birthdaycake

Elgr said:
			
		

> It sounds like your fear of succeeding is related to this. You set the bar a little higher, and it's a shittier (a word) fall if you fail the next time. And it's true. Failing in high school really wasn't a big deal to me, it was kind of normal for me to fail at least a class each term towards the end. Then, at college, I did alright my first term, which made my girlfriend happy enough to cry. Though I told her it was sweet of her, I was actually a bit offended in a way. If my doing well represents my character, then all my previous failings do too, rather than it just being "a bullshit class" for example.



exactly how i feel.


----------



## Elgr

Well, there's not much to say then except put the ego aside and give it your best effort. Maybe it's helpful that I had quite a bit of practice with the ego losing, as have many here. I'd certainly say that I wouldn't be doing as well as I have recently if I'd never tripped. But I can also say that there's no chance I would if I were still tripping regularly. Middle path, eh?


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I'm too mashed to read through the thread I'm afraid, but I will add my philosophical outlook anyway, please don't be offended.

Only go to university if you have an honest interest in the subject, otherwise you just wont be driven to work and will get a poor mark.  I'm struggling doing a subject that I chose purely because of the earning factor if I got a good degree (if I got a first I could probably step straight in to a £30 000 per annum job, that's $60 000), and that I have a limited interested in.  However, I have recently had an idea that strongly interests me and (if miricals happen) might make an impact on our world.  Please post on my thread in this forum!


----------



## AcidRain

> Only go to university if you have an honest interest in the subject, otherwise you just wont be driven to work and will get a poor mark.



Amen!

And just because you find something interesting outside of college doesn't mean studying it will be any fun.. . So it can be hard to pick something you'll want to stick with

I've been at university for 4 years and I'm only in 2nd year at the moment (switched courses 3 times, failed lots of stuff cos it was way boring. . not doing great this semester either)


----------



## protovack

> in a way, actually succeeding is more scary to me than failing at it. because then i have to feel something different, success. i havent felt that much in a long time. im not sure id know what to do with it. its almost like id be embarrassed to pass the class and do well.


Birthday I know exactly how this feels...it's called "imposter syndrome" - the feeling that you somehow "faked" your own success.  It takes a long time to get over it.  Just work hard and you'll eventually become confident.  

If I do really well on an exam, it gives me an incredible boost in confidence...especially on super difficult exams.  There is a lot of satisfaction to be found in working hard throughout the term and finally getting "that A" you wanted.  Of course, it helps if you *have* to get A's to do what you want!

As for college being intimidating - yes, I've felt that before.  Especially right after high school, but I suppose it could be even worse for someone returning to school.  I would go to your local college and pick up a course catalogue.  Start looking for things that interest you, with an eye on what you want to do for a career.  Then, even if you don't really want to, walk into the admissions office and fill out an application.  Once you've done it, you'll get used to the idea of college and you'll start looking forward to your first classes!


----------



## birthdaycake

protovack said:
			
		

> Birthday I know exactly how this feels...it's called "imposter syndrome" - the feeling that you somehow "faked" your own success.  It takes a long time to get over it.  Just work hard and you'll eventually become confident.
> 
> If I do really well on an exam, it gives me an incredible boost in confidence...especially on super difficult exams.  There is a lot of satisfaction to be found in working hard throughout the term and finally getting "that A" you wanted.  Of course, it helps if you *have* to get A's to do what you want!
> 
> As for college being intimidating - yes, I've felt that before.  Especially right after high school, but I suppose it could be even worse for someone returning to school.  I would go to your local college and pick up a course catalogue.  Start looking for things that interest you, with an eye on what you want to do for a career.  Then, even if you don't really want to, walk into the admissions office and fill out an application.  Once you've done it, you'll get used to the idea of college and you'll start looking forward to your first classes!



i hear what you are saying, and i really do appreciate it. no offense or anything, im not doubting that you are being honest with your words, but i just have a hard time accepting / believing them for myself. i just cant psych myself up for something like college that i really know deep down that i just cant do. its just not in me or for me. i cant do it.


----------



## empty87

birthdaycake said:
			
		

> i hear what you are saying, and i really do appreciate it. no offense or anything, im not doubting that you are being honest with your words, but i just have a hard time accepting / believing them for myself. i just cant psych myself up for something like college that i really know deep down that i just cant do. its just not in me or for me. i cant do it.



You are right. You will not be able to accomplish shit if you actually believe that you can not do it. If you don't have confidence in yourself, then you shouldn't be in college. I'm not trying to be a asshole here and make you feel bad, but it's just the truth. You either want to go pursue further education or you don't and from the way you are talking, you just don't want to do it.

I know this because I was you just last year. Thought, "Oh, I just can't do it" and I kept telling myself that out of laziness because I did not want to put forward any effort. Where am I at now? Out of college, living in a not-so-wealthy lifestyle wishing I would of tried to get that degree and actually tried to do something.

The fact is, you CAN do it! Now, whether you are going to believe me or not is up to you. I know that there are MANY people out there who are working their ass off (as in "jobs", paying financially) to the point of exhaustion just so they can go to college. These people are practically giving up food in their stomachs and living a very dificult lifestyle just so they can have the opportunity to go to college. And when I read a thread is describing someone who does not have the motivation to go through with college, then you just need to not try and not even worry about it. Who knows, maybe in a few years you will realize that you could do it and you will actually pursue it. 

And I know I sound extremely hateful here and what I said here will make quite a few people here hate me, but college is something that I think too many people take for granted, especially myself when I was attending. Anyone can do it, they just have to be able to actually want to. It's not fun. It takes a lot of work and studying. Tutors. Maybe giving away some time with your friends so you can actually study. But anyone that graduated from high school can do it. You just need the effort, which is exactly what you're lacking.

Just remember, I was once you. "I'm just not college material. I just don't think that I will be able to make it." And you can either just be stupid and feel sorry for yourself because "you can't make it" or you can actually get your goals straight and reach them! Find your weak points, rather it be in math or whatnot, and WORK at them. Yes, I said it, actually put EFFORT into it.

I know you can do it. I am 100% positive that you can get a degree in whatever you want. But others can not sit here and motivate you to do it, you have to be able to motivate yourself. You either do it or don't it, and you have complete control of both of those options. I wish you the best and hope that you might be able to find it in yourself that you can do it before you just throw away something that will help you in the future.


----------



## Elgr

Very true. But, at this point it doesn't really matter. If it really is that comfortable to stick with the "I can't do it. Period." path, then nothing anyone says here is going to help or matter. 

It could be a phase that you'll climb out of one day, though perhaps that day will be too far in the future for you to take advantage of any real opportunities, etc.

I wish you the best, but I can't help but feel that my words are kind of null at the moment. I realize that you appreciate the feedback, and I appreciate that you appreciate it. Still, you don't seem to be near a stage where you're going to find motivation/inspiration from any exterior source.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

*What is your routine before a big test?*

I need all the tips possible... by tomorrow if you can!


----------



## 9mmCensor

good nights rest
keep hydrated
attach money to test


----------



## Chubba75

I just treat myself well the day before, don't study at all.

Spend the day relaxing, go out to eat, have a good nights rest.

Wake up the next day, have a nice breakfast and do your best... never stress or worry about the outcome... all you can do is your best.


----------



## protovack

rest, good food, don't study too late the night before


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thanks guys, I PASSED! With a B + too , thanks!


----------



## ebola?

for more general tips:

REM sleep functions to consolidate long-term memory.  You cannot afford to skip out on this before a test.

Studying should involve some sort of elaboration of concepts and terms.  You should connect them to each other and more familiar concepts.  Studies have shown this to be highly effective in comparison to mere repetition.

Don't put yourself in a position where you are trying to juggle a bunch of back reading while studying (obvious).

ebola


----------



## PlurredChemistry

i wear my lucky t-shirt.

*front:*

The English System of Measurement Sucks.

Go. Metric. Now.

*back:*

Stick your foot up your fucking ass 

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

atom and his package and science, how i love thee...


----------



## burn out

i try to at least skim over some of the material thats gonna be on the test.


----------



## Beagle

None of you cram? wow


----------



## Dead_Flowers

Unless the professor has introduced new material or something to that effect, I don't do any studying in the given subject the day before a test. Taking a rest day seems to re-energize my mind and allow the material I have been studying to sink in to a greater degree than if I were to cram.


----------



## Jamshyd

I do not believe in cramming - or revision, for that matter. How I will do on a test depends entirely on my work _throughout_ the course, rather than ust before the test.

Every time I had a big test, I would prepare for it by playing Videogames all day. Yes, I am 100% serious.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Jamshyd said:
			
		

> I do not believe in cramming - or revision, for that matter. How I will do on a test depends entirely on my work _throughout_ the course, rather than ust before the test.



Im exactly the same way.


----------



## 9mmCensor

Jamshyd said:
			
		

> I do not believe in cramming - or revision, for that matter. How I will do on a test depends entirely on my work _throughout_ the course, rather than ust before the test.
> 
> Every time I had a big test, I would prepare for it by playing Videogames all day. Yes, I am 100% serious.


yeah thats usually what i would do to.  usually using "rocket jumping will help me understand the science that I need to demonstraight for the physics test tommorow"


----------



## Edvard Munch

Routine?  Stay mentally alert, study the night prior and just before the test and do the best I can.  I had no special rabbitts foot.


----------



## yellodolphin

eat really healthy, nourishing yourself i think is important. Also lots of rest and no drugs/alcohol. Take care of your body and your taking care of your mind.


----------



## drew345

umm drinik lots of gatorade run buy vitamin B12 and pray oh you dont mean a drug test? shit I dunno then


----------



## captainballs

> Originally Posted by *Chubba75*
> 
> _I just treat myself well the day before, don't study at all.
> 
> Spend the day relaxing, go out to eat, have a good nights rest.
> 
> Wake up the next day, have a nice breakfast and do your best... never stress or worry about the outcome... all you can do is your best._



Yeah, this is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## elfdancer

Get your power mix going right before the test. Eye of the Tiger, baby.


----------



## Beenhead

study for week of test
night before: no cramming, study till normal bed time, or earlier if you need to get up early. no cramming, a good nights sleep is a must for me. No adderall, and a fantastic meal the night before.


----------



## aanallein

procrastinate for the week before then stay up til ~12 not studying, just goofing off and glancing at textbooks and such. wake up at 4am and pound an energy drink or 2 and cram til the second the test starts. regurgitate and forget.

i've used this strategy my entire life and its never let me down.


----------



## wingnutlives

*Midterm hell*

Who's reached midterms yet? (I'm on the term system, not semester)
On Tuesday I found out that I had a surprise research paper to do. It was due today. I skipped class, call out of work sick, haven't even started on it yet. My mind is completely blank. I was very avoidant and slept all day today. 
Ugh this week sucks. 
I'm going to be SO RELIEVED when this paper, a week's worth of Russian homework, and my other school tasks are out of the way. I just hate this part....

Anyone wanna commiserate?


----------



## silentscience

I totally feel ya. Just started a new job, I'm broke, my teacher fucked up the date this huge project was due by a week, I have to study lots for midterms on monday and all I want to do is get high and play music.


----------



## wingnutlives

I can't get high (loss of availability) but listening to music is cheering me up a lot. Maybe a little distracting though, since I end up dancing in my room 

I got one class of work out of the way! I realized it's better to go from easiest to hardest rather than hardest to easiest.


----------



## ebola?

Just be glad that you don't have to grade them.

ebola


----------



## silentscience

Hah! Grading them would be easy. You just go A, B, C+ D, mix in a few more B+s and A-s and voila, marked!


----------



## Captain Commie

how hard is the russian homework?


----------



## wingnutlives

Captain Commie said:
			
		

> how hard is the russian homework?



It's my most difficult class, but what I love about it is that I know exactly what homework to do. It's not like research papers where I have to think of a topic and figure out how to phrase things. Language homework is very straightforward. It's tedious and takes a while, but I like doing it much more than anything else. 

I got my research paper out of the way (it was torturous and turned out shitty) and now I have to catch up on more Russian homework, but I don't mind it too much...

Technically I'm past midterms now but I'm behind in my classes. Bleh...


----------



## not_broken_420

I can commiserate..I'm so sick of school. I'm about to withdraw from a class that I'm completely fucked in.

Don't go to a liberal arts college with a bunch of stupid requirements.


----------



## Rogue Robot

I only have one midterm, but unfortunately, it's in a class where I have 3 other things due that day that are just as intensive as studying for the exam.


----------



## Liric

hell yeah, I'm studyin up for physics and neuroscience both tommorrow.  AND as an added treat I get to sort out the biochem exam I took on monday, where the vigilant grading system recorded a 76 instead of  the 96 I scored.


----------



## wizekrak

Three midterms this week, and it isn't letting up until finals (more tests and papers due every few days).

The only one that might be challenging is Human Physiology tommorow night. I love the material but it can get a little dicey.


----------



## oohcow

i have 2 midterms this week..... business management and psych midterms...  i gotta lay off the partying a little bit i guess


----------



## ladyinthesky

i have a mid term tomorrow and i am not prepared for it at all


----------



## wingnutlives

Now it's finals hell (my school is on the quarter system, so an academic term lasts two and a half months)... But I just caught up on all my work. It's my poor attendance now that's going to get me low grades, but unfortunately it's much harder to make up absences


----------



## captainballs

*study strategies that don't work!*

Everyone should donate a strategy that doesn't work - this could be really useful for kids that are new to college or coursework that requires studying. Considering it's on bluelight, we have the added benefit of covering the drug-related strategies that don't work.

Mine is studying until 4 am for a test that takes place the next day in the early afternoon, stopping to go to bed for a short nap under the rationalization that "I will set my alarm for 6 am, wake up, and study for another x hours." Never have I not slept until just before the test when using this strategy.


----------



## Paralogic

Drinking alcoholic beverages before studying then before your test. My psych professor used this example in her memory lecture and I just had to give it a go.


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

Study strategy that does not work...

Not turning up to class for the first 7-8 weeks of semester then attempting to cram everything in in the last couple of weeks while trying to maintain a healthy GPA...

Attempting to write an assignment that is due on Monday on Sunday morning after staying out til 5am on pills Saturday night.

Drinking 5 red bulls because "they help me focus..."


----------



## adrian89987

doing it later


----------



## ClubbinGuido

Doing it tomorrow.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Waiting until the weekend to work on something that's due on Monday if you have a resource center available to help you.  (e.g. needing help on math problems that student volunteers can help you with any day but Saturday and Sunday).


----------



## Jamshyd

Amphetamines.

They make me do _everything but_ whatever it is I took them to do. That includes studying.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Jamshyd said:
			
		

> Amphetamines.
> 
> They make me do _everything but_ whatever it is I took them to do. That includes studying.



Seconded.


----------



## captainballs

Fuck aderall. It just makes me smoke a lot of cigarettes and talk to as many people as possible who are also on aderall and smoking cigarettes (permanently on the steps of the library).


----------



## beatology

Putting things off and then pulling all-nighters if you tell yourself "oh, I'm pulling an all-nighter, I can fuck around" and then you go and get stoned or waste some time on the internet. 

If you are going to pull an all-nighter, give yourself deadlines to finish things throughout the course of the night. Good luck.


----------



## Jamshyd

^ Schedules.

Some people seem to be able to make plans and follow them.

For others, timetables, deadlines, calendars, and plans are meaningless. If I try to plan out my studying, I find myself making it a point NOT to follow the plan.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Jamshyd said:
			
		

> ^ Schedules.
> 
> Some people seem to be able to make plans and follow them.
> 
> For others, timetables, deadlines, calendars, and plans are meaningless. If I try to plan out my studying, I find myself making it a point NOT to follow the plan.



Same here.  I fill out my planner everyday when I'm at school, and I never follow it.


----------



## pennywise

my only successful all-nighters were done with the assistance of heavy opiates. for some reason when im really doped up, i can concentrate for hours and hours and stay up all night too.


----------



## captainballs

I used to be a big fan of hydromorphone for studying. Made me so damn cheerful and euphoric. Yeah, opiates in general keep me up. I can't understand people that take them and fall asleep. The buzz keeps me excited and awake better than any amphetamine could. I think that on opiates it's more realistic to learn, whereas on amphetamines I just buzz through everything without really remembering (even though it feels productive).


----------



## sonnyluv

captainballs said:
			
		

> Fuck aderall. It just makes me smoke a lot of cigarettes and talk to as many people as possible who are also on aderall and smoking cigarettes (permanently on the steps of the library).




Your not fucking kidding CapnBalls. 
It is kind of cool bumping into other people on addy on campus because you can instantly tell who's fired up and who isn't. And then you talk about nothing for like 2 hours until you start to crash.


----------



## ZenMasterDrew

Just reading the book/notes by yourself. That doesn't do me any good AT ALL.

Instead you should have someone there with you to go keep you focused and take lots of aderol. Actually going to class helps too


----------



## euphoria

A strategy that does work for me: going to the library to do work. its boring there, so the only thing i can really do is my work. plus the internet connection at my library is pretty shifty, so i cant fuck off on bluelight or looking up random unimportant stuff.


A strategy that doesnt fuckin work: 

waiting until the last minute to do something, then end up giving up because its just too late to get anything really productive done. feeling like shit about it the next day, while getting an F.


----------



## IAmJacksUserName

Posting on Bluelight when you're supposed to be doing a paper.


----------



## euphoria

^ haha... yup!!!


----------



## alain4911

firefighter said:
			
		

> A strategy that doesnt fuckin work:
> 
> waiting until the last minute to do something, then end up giving up because its just too late to get anything really productive done. feeling like shit about it the next day, while getting an F.



This is only true for me with math related topics. I can write a 15 page essay starting at 1am the night before it's due and always pull out a decent mark. In fact I'd say that I do better under serious time contraints. Overthinking things tends to be my downfall.

Unfortunately my exam _tomorrow_ (aka "_this morning_") is in statistics for behavioural sciences. It is just before 4am here, and at 9:30am my average gets dragged down a bit. Luckily this is the only math course in my program so I do pretty well overall.


----------



## LSD-fed-minotaur

captainballs said:
			
		

> opiates in general keep me up. I can't understand people that take them and fall asleep. The buzz keeps me excited and awake better than any amphetamine could.



haha I am the exact same way. ive actually been wondering how come this happens.. like I will get the nods off high doses of oxys but I can pop 60 mg of hydrocodone and walk the streets of a foreign city for hours feeling great


----------



## yasu

*Problems Studying....and sleeping...*

My typical week day consists of:

730am get up have
830am be at uni for class
400pm leave uni
500pm get home and do anything cept study!
1230am start studying

As you can see, at 5-1230 i cant seem to motivate myself to study! this is become a problem now that i am just getting further and further into the semester and the work just keeps building up. Its only past midnight that my mind gets into gear and starts working....by then its bedtime...

so i stay up and study till 1-2am...hence leaving me with very little sleep....other thing is, once i get into bed, im kind of in study mode...so i cant seem to sleep, i toss and turn for another hour or two before i can sleep...then having to wake up the next day with hardly any sleep...just kills me.

Any tactics people can think of to motivate oneself to study? and possibly fall asleep.... (no counting sheep doesnt work for me)


----------



## spork

Moving to College and University. Mods, move back if you think it would be better here.


----------



## Rogue Robot

yasu said:
			
		

> My typical week day consists of:
> 
> 730am get up have
> 830am be at uni for class
> 400pm leave uni
> 500pm get home and do anything cept study!
> 1230am start studying
> 
> As you can see, at 5-1230 i cant seem to motivate myself to study! this is become a problem now that i am just getting further and further into the semester and the work just keeps building up. Its only past midnight that my mind gets into gear and starts working....by then its bedtime...
> 
> so i stay up and study till 1-2am...hence leaving me with very little sleep....other thing is, once i get into bed, im kind of in study mode...so i cant seem to sleep, i toss and turn for another hour or two before i can sleep...then having to wake up the next day with hardly any sleep...just kills me.
> 
> Any tactics people can think of to motivate oneself to study? and possibly fall asleep.... (no counting sheep doesnt work for me)



For me, studying is a forced habit that changes every 4 months or so since my classes move around to different times each semester.  You need to set individual goals for yourself to get things done.  For instance, I set aside 2 or so hours to work on one thing, when I'm done, I reward myself with playing 20 minutes of a game or a sudoku puzzle or something of the sort (you get the point).  When you're done, either return to that assignment, project or reading that you were working on, and set another block of time to either work on it or get it finished.

I also wouldn't suggest studying RIGHT before you go to bed, which you know.  You need to give your brain time to decompress so you aren't thinking a million different things when you're trying to sleep.

It's going to take patience and practice to do this, but it really does work, and the rewards thing works well, too, at least for me.

We all know studying can suck sometimes, but it has to get done.  I just don't want this to have a bad  effect on your overall health and academic life.


----------



## Pillthrill

Yeah I know the feeling...I have papers to write and right now its the last thing on my mind...but then again right now I have a lot to think about. But it seems I just get burnt out afterwhile and by the time finals comes, which is what really matter, I don't really care anymore.


----------



## yasu

eras3r said:
			
		

> For me, studying is a forced habit that changes every 4 months or so since my classes move around to different times each semester.  You need to set individual goals for yourself to get things done.  For instance, I set aside 2 or so hours to work on one thing, when I'm done, I reward myself with playing 20 minutes of a game or a sudoku puzzle or something of the sort (you get the point).  When you're done, either return to that assignment, project or reading that you were working on, and set another block of time to either work on it or get it finished.
> 
> I also wouldn't suggest studying RIGHT before you go to bed, which you know.  You need to give your brain time to decompress so you aren't thinking a million different things when you're trying to sleep.
> 
> It's going to take patience and practice to do this, but it really does work, and the rewards thing works well, too, at least for me.
> 
> We all know studying can suck sometimes, but it has to get done.  I just don't want this to have a bad  effect on your overall health and academic life.




Thats exactly what i try and do, i even made a study time table, exactly what time for subjects with adequate breaks in between for food and if i have time some computer games...but it just doesnt work, once i hit the books, my eyes and brain starts to drift.....its not until the late hours of the night they stay focus, at which time i should be sleeping to be at class the next day....I have the potential to say focus...i just dont =(

Oh and about studying before you sleep....wasnt i read somewhere that if you study before you sleep...it sinks in at while you sleep or smth like that....but i do find i recall a lot more studying during the late hours of the night.


----------



## Rogue Robot

^ I have no idea about that.  I find that if I'm studying right before bed, my brain has a tendency to remain busy throughout the night causing me to not get a good night's sleep.

Does your campus has a life services office where they do therapy and whatnot for a discounted price?  Often times schools will have something like that, and there is usually a study skills type thing where you can see a counselor to find out what may or may not help.  I've thought about doing this myself since my time management skills, particularly during finals, are a little lax.


----------



## BigOlBug

why not just sleep 5-1am and then study 1am - 7? no reason you have to stick to a normal schedule if you don't work that way.


----------



## euphoria

Why don't you just stay in the library and study? there's really nothing else to do there except... read. or study. or do whatever homework you do. 

Take a shower or something before you go to bed so you have at least 30-40 minutes to unwind your mind and get into relax-mode for sleep.


----------



## phactor

For me... trying to do homework after 9 PM.

I need to get up, drink coffee, get some protein in me, then go to the library to work. In fact, I'm going to go do that right now.


----------



## johnny_appleseed

I have a couple papers to write in about a week, and I always put it off. Usually I go to the library and stay there until I'm finished, but lately I haven't been doing that either. Today I'm going to do everything I can to work at home...I just have to take that first step, I believe. Working at home is more convenient anyway---I need to learn how to do it effectively and ignore the distractions.


----------



## the_highest_mormon

im so tired it will be more beneficial to go to bed now and wake and and do it before class in teh morning...WRONG


----------



## AmorRoark

^ I think that depends. For me if I'm _super_ tired (and by this i mean my vision is starting to get blurry etc.) I really can't concentrate any longer. If its something I absolutely have to finish I can will myself up earlier than normal to finish a paper/ project I was already working on. However, it's never a good idea to _start_ a project on the due date. I agree with that.


----------



## sony123

*study techniques?*

anyone have any techniques that have worked well for them.  this semester ive got a Biology, Chemistry, Geology, and Philosophy class.  most of these classes are going to require me to memorize large quantities of information.  especially the Biology and Chemistry.  last year i just would highlight the book and then reread the highlighted info until i got it.  

just wondering what else works.

thanks


----------



## Rogue Robot

flashcards, and jotting down/highlighting important parts from the text, at least for science classes.  philosophy, i have no idea as i have never taken one.

which geology course are you taking?


----------



## sony123

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> flashcards, and jotting down/highlighting important parts from the text, at least for science classes.  philosophy, i have no idea as i have never taken one.
> 
> which geology course are you taking?




sorry, it not geology, it is a Geo-science class called Ocean systems.


----------



## Rogue Robot

sony123 said:
			
		

> sorry, it not geology, it is a Geo-science class called Ocean systems.



meh, same shit.   i liked our ocean systems class.  it was pretty easy.


----------



## PARooolller

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> flashcards, and jotting down/highlighting important parts from the text, at least for science classes.  philosophy, i have no idea as i have never taken one.
> 
> which geology course are you taking?




Word to that!!! I've gotten straight A's the past 2 semesters and my favorite study tips include flashcards!!! I use them for everything that needs to be processed in my brain and regurgated in the future...

I also take notes in class, and then copy the notes after class in the library in a neater and more organized fashion suitable to my personal learning preferences....I need to write stuff down to learn, so after taking notes 2 times and then transferring the information on flashcards, it's impossible for me to not know it!!!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

I dunno if my advice is the best, but I just read the book a few times for most classes that are memorization and not problem solving.  For chemistry, and other courses that involve problem solving, you need to work problems!  Also, what worked best for me is to look for previous exams from the prof, and try to get a feel for what is being emphasized so you know what will know more or less what will be on the exams.  Use quizzes, homework, etc.. for clues on what will be tested.  

I say I am not sure if my advice is the best because I never used flashcards or highlighting, and I always seemed to have abnormal study habits (like being high almost all the time..thankfully I've broken this habit, not good for the lungs!).  It worked for me though, I ended with a 3.83 in Zoology Bio-medicine / pre-medicine program, and a minor in German.

Edit: Oh yea, like PAR said, for classes that need it, take notes.


----------



## El Guapo

The only way to succeed in general chemistry is to do lots of practice problems. The patterns emerge only after you've done lots of samples.

Biology is straight memorization. I use flash-card-like notes that have giant highlighted areas that focus on certain subjects. Each page usually pertains to a chapter and each section on the page is something very specific. Only write things down that you don't already know. That way when you're cramming and using your sheets, you'll see a bunch of stuff that might not be stuck in your head as well.


----------



## NeoMeeko

I read, reread passages, put notes on notecards, take notes by my computer and highlight words that are a little iffy to me, and then do the chapter question/responses that may be in my textbook.

Seems to work well for me.


----------



## Rated E

I try to get the most reading done when I'm in the mood. And I also do so in a place where I feel like I can get the most done. ie. in a library or in the bathroom (yes I put the toilet seat down, sit on the toilet and read with the fan on. The fan provides a continuous noise that makes it easy to concentrate... I get shit loads of study done like this.) I do not study in my bedroom, for example, as it becomes tempting to lie down and fall asleep, and I don't study at the computer as it becomes to tempting to do this.

I use lecture notes. Most of the powerpoint slides from my lectures are available for me to download on the university website, so I always go through those.

I write down key pieces of information to help remember them. I also use various associative techniques to remember information. In some of my psyc classes there are a lot of Latin and Greek words which are used to define parts of the brain or the body. So I learn what the Latin and Greek words are and this makes identifying what the words refer to self explanatory. For example, the Somatic Nervous System... what could that be? Well, Soma is greek for body, so it's obviously the nervous system to do with the body, I then remember that the Somatic Nervous System is to do with the voluntary control of the muscles, etc.


----------



## Jamshyd

I find that studying right before I go to bed (on my regular time, sober) almost always make me remember every single thing I studied in the morning. This works especially well for languages.


----------



## Ernestrome

SURVEY, QUESTION, READ, RECITE, REVIEW! or SQ3R

This is the buddha finger of studying techniques, imho.

http://www.studygs.net/texred2.htm



> Survey! Question! Read! Recite! Review!
> 
> Before you read, Survey
> the chapter:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> the title, headings, and subheadings
> *
> 
> captions under pictures, charts, graphs or maps
> *
> 
> review questions or teacher-made study guides
> *
> 
> introductory and concluding paragraphs
> *
> 
> summary
> 
> Question
> while you are surveying:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Turn the title, headings, and/or subheadings into questions;
> *
> 
> Read questions at the end of the chapters or after each subheading;
> *
> 
> Ask yourself, "What did my instructor say about this chapter or subject when it was assigned?"
> *
> 
> Ask yourself, "What do I already know about this subject?"
> 
> Note:  If it is helpful to you, write out these questions for consideration.  This variation is called SQW3R
> 
> When you begin to
> Read:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Look for answers to the questions you first raised;
> *
> 
> Answer questions at the beginning or end of chapters or study guides
> *
> 
> Reread captions under pictures, graphs, etc.
> *
> 
> Note all the underlined, italicized, bold printed words or phrases
> *
> 
> Study graphic aids
> *
> 
> Reduce your speed for difficult passages
> *
> 
> Stop and reread parts which are not clear
> *
> 
> Read only a section at a time and recite after each section
> 
> Recite
> after you've read a section:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Orally ask yourself questions about what you have just read
> or summarize, in your own words, what you read
> *
> 
> Take notes from the text but write the information in your own words
> *
> 
> Underline or highlight important points you've just read
> *
> 
> Use the method of recitation which best suits your particular learning style but remember, the more senses you use the more likely you are to remember what you read - i.e.,
> 
> TRIPLE STRENGTH LEARNING: Seeing, saying, hearing-
> QUADRUPLE STRENGTH LEARNING: Seeing , saying , hearing, writing!!!
> 
> Review:
> an ongoing process.
> 
> 
> Day One
> 
> *
> 
> After you have read and recited the entire chapter,
> write questions in the margins for those points you have highlighted or underlined.
> *
> 
> If you took notes while reciting,
> write questions for the notes you have taken in the left hand margins of your notebook.
> 
> Day Two
> 
> *
> 
> Page through the text and/or your notebook to re-acquaint yourself with the important points.
> *
> 
> Cover the right hand column of your text/note-book and orally ask yourself the questions in the left hand margins.
> *
> 
> Orally recite or write the answers from memory.
> *
> 
> Make "flash cards" for those questions which give you difficulty.
> *
> 
> Develop mnemonic devices for material which need to be memorized.
> 
> Days Three, Four and Five
> 
> *
> 
> Alternate between your flash cards and notes and test yourself (orally or in writing) on the questions you formulated.
> *
> 
> Make additional flash cards if necessary.
> 
> Weekend
> 
> Using the text and notebook, make a Table of Contents - list all the topics and sub-topics you need to know from the chapter.
> From the Table of Contents, make a Study Sheet/ Spatial Map.
> Recite the information orally and in your own words as you put the Study Sheet/Map together.
> 
> Now that you have consolidated all the information you need for that chapter, periodically review the Sheet/Map so that at test time you will not have to cram.
> 
> Adapted from:  Robinson, Francis Pleasant, (1961, 1970) Effective study (4th ed.), Harper & Row, New York, NY.



I also agree with jamshyd that it is very important to sleep after studying as opposed to staying up all night cramming. This allows your brain to consolidate memory.

I also find writing notes in the recite part helps it stick. From these notes i sometimes prepare memory maps, a diagram linking important concepts. For highest marks you need to show original thinking, sometimes a memory map can help you outline a link between concepts that can satisfy this.


----------



## sunset117

studying little bits over long periods of time works well, but if your intentions are to cram, I always take adderall and study my ass off for 12-15 hours.


----------



## sunset117

yes, sleep is important and if your not cramming you must sleep 6-8 hours the night before


----------



## berk

Last semester, during finals week, my good friend Alex and I pulled four all-nighters in the library on campus [snip - Rogue Robot] and studying our asses off.


A's on all my finals.
Him too.
We were the only two in our math class to achieve that.



Hey, it's effective for us :D


----------



## gem1n167

use my laptop to actually take notes in class instead of fuck around on bl


----------



## ebola?

research has found:

REM sleep is essential for the consolidation of new long-term memories.
Long-term memories are best formed with rich connections to prior concepts.  Rote memorization is inefficient.

ebola


----------



## rolls

*Engineering degree, coping with stress.*

I'm in my third year of university but due to changing engineering degrees (doing computer systems now, basically electronic and electrical with a focus on programming) once and failing a few subjects I'm technically only in 2nd year. Basically everyday I pull my hair out from stress from having 50 things due and struggling to take everything in. I also work ~1 day a week on average doing programming at a engineering company.

At night I spend 3 hours trying to sleep with images of assignments and answers to problems in front of my eyes even though I'm absolutely ruined. I can't relax. I do weights and cardio 3-4x a week which I find a good outlet but some days I just cant hack it and go get high on codeine or other random shitty opiates as this is the only way I actually feel relaxed.

I have some mates that are on HD averages and don't even bat an eyelid, I just don't understand it, how do some people just not get stressed out?

I study a few hours most days but it is never enough as I don't have a particularly good memory. Sometimes I just feel like totally giving up at everything, I guess today I feel like that, I can't imagine I ever would, but I cant help but feel like it sometimes. I already see a psych and have trialled several anti-depressants with no luck (massive side effects for minimal gain) Any tips ?


----------



## Rogue Robot

well, everyone deals with stress differently, and that can certainly affect how you perform be it in the work place or at school.  i went to stress management at one point, and it really seemed to help.  admittedly, i'm a huge procrastinator, as well, and i learned to manage that as well.

have you looked into any sort of stress management options that your school may offer?  most colleges & universities offer some kind of discounted service where you can speak with a counselor and get help mastering study skills and just releasing everyday tension.


----------



## rolls

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> have you looked into any sort of stress management options that your school may offer?  most colleges & universities offer some kind of discounted service where you can speak with a counselor and get help mastering study skills and just releasing everyday tension.



I think they do so I might give that a go, cheers.


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

The one thing to remember is not to judge yourself by how much effort others are putting in... some people are just fricken smart and don't need to put in as much to get the same or better outcomes than you do. Other people need to work harder to get the same results, and if that's what you have to do, then you do it.

Engineering is a challenge, but is very worthwhile in the end, so just stick at it... try and find some ways to relax a bit... take some of the stressors out of your life, like drug use, excessive drinking... you already are exercising, which is great! Really helps 

Maybe try to plan your time a bit better? Do you start assignments when you get them or do you let it all build up so you are stressing more in the couple of days before everything is due? Planning your time/tasks should help immensely.

CB


----------



## irishcoffee

I am an engineering student, EE, and time management is HUGE. I study and do HW ~6 hours a day, on top of class and a bartending job at night 3 days a week.

Make a schedule, hour by hour, for the whole week, every week. I make one on Sun. afternoons whilst watching football. Give yourself 6-8 hour of sleep, all your classes, and 6-8 hours of hw a day. Factor in a job, eating, running/working out. etc.

Then, STICK to it, or keep track of when you do stick to it and when you don't. This has worked wonders for me as I am HORRIBLE with my time managment, and my sleeping habits suck (I blame the bartending job, 4pm-4am 3x a week).

Pot helps a lot too. =p Looking forward to a nice fat bowl when I get all my shit done for the day is a great motivator, as well as a nice way to unwind. Or a nice 6-pack or something.


----------



## rolls

Well the funny this is I used to be a horrible procrastinator and put everything off and was very lazy. This semester I've pulled my finger out and done the opposite, planned everything out, trying to do as much study as I can handle before it gets too much.

And yes it has helped, I've suddenly found a lot of the courses easier, however over the last couple of weeks the difficulty has sky rocketed, so even with my time management, Im probably doing on par with when I did shit all. This is what has got to me. Ive spent about 15-20 hours on a programming assignment worth 5% of my grade and only got maybe 10-20% through it, this coupled with my below par grades I find very disheartening.

My drug use is only codeinetea maybe 2-3x a week max and occasionally poppy tea. I haven't touched MDMA or anything like that in 6 months and plan to keep it that way. I guess I just use it as an escape when everything gets too much, but I couldn't imagine completely abstaining from drugs, they are too much of a pleasure even if they have negative side effects. I avoid weed like the plague as I suffer from mild anxiety which flares up if I touch weed or stimulants.

irishcoffee I commend you on your efforts to manage to work hours like that whilst study at the same time. I simply would not make it, I struggle getting up in the morning after a solid 8-10 hours as it is.


----------



## rant*N*rave

I'm a biochemistry major at a top university and in both of the available honors programs, and I also have three jobs.  Yeah it's hard, but I assure you you can do it if I can.  I'm a total procrastinator and I'm also working through some nasty psychological issues (which have thank god been much better until very recently) that really screwed my schooling in the past.  You just have to approach it as hard work, treat it as hard work, and GIVE YOURSELF A BREAK when you're done.  You sound a lot like me (pardon me if I'm wrong) in that it seems like you're putting more stress on yourself than the work itself is.

If you feel that the coursework is getting difficult, go talk with your professors!  They can direct you toward resources to make it easier.  Your campus also probably has study habit "classes" and other such things to help you learn how to learn better.  I also strongly suggest finding some classmates to do study groups with.  Sometimes just being in that more relaxed atmosphere makes things easier, and you'll also have someone right there if you have a question (although most people can make no sense of my code, so hopefully you don't have that problem!!! ).

Don't get down on yourself about this - engineering coursework is hard, and I know how programming assignments can be when all of a sudden you just can't get through a segment and you're stuck.  It's not like doing textbook problems where you can just skip to the next one.  I find that it's best to step back from that kind of stuff for a day or so, and then if you still can't get it, ask for help.  My dad is a phenomenal programmer, so I just always ask him for a hint, and I can usually go from there.  Find someone who can help you out when you need it, and things will get a lot easier - this may be someone as obvious as your professor.

Good luck!  And don't let the stress get to you.  If you ever need to bitch and moan for a few minutes (or hours... ) or need coding help, let me know!  And bluelight is a great resource too!  There are some damn brilliant scientists around here.


----------



## bawngboy

hey man, you gota hang in there.  I'm a composite materials engineering major.  I'm starting my third year now with the hardest classes yet.  Just make sure to talk to your professors when ever you have a problem.  Studying in groups helps a lot too.


----------



## red.fury

*AARRGHHH finals!!!!*

damn finals coming up soon and i have to write a 10 page paper about a stupid book that i havent even started reading YET!!! any1 a procrastinator too? cant wait till semester ends time to party hardy all day


----------



## Chimeric

Just use book summaries


----------



## brutus

I'm definitely not looking forward to taking my finals, I need to stock up on some Adderall.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Chimeric said:


> Just use book summaries



for a 10 page paper?


----------



## euphoria

i dont have finals. i have projects. but they still suck, and ive learned the best way to avoid procrastination is to close yourself in a room where you will not be disturbed, turn off the tv, internet, and instant messenger, grab some coffee/alcohol/beverage of choice, possibly adderall, jam some of your favorite tunes, rock out while doing your work. of course im sure this can't exactly work during writing a paper, but you can alter your music selection accordingly


----------



## Gerbee

red.fury said:


> i have to write a 10 page paper about a stupid book that i havent even started reading YET!!!



You think ten pages is bad.. I have a 35 page research paper due in less than two weeks that I havent started yet, plus finals in all my other classes....
My sleep is definitely going to be quite limited the rest of this month


----------



## Chimeric

Rogue Robot said:


> for a 10 page paper?


Sure. A 10 page paper can definitely be done with the help of book summaries. Depends on what's being asked for, though.


----------



## oohcow

I need to stock those instant release addys ... aderall and newports = Own4ge for finals.

Mine are coming up the 2nd week of december.... then. DONE Wit the semester! WhooO!!


----------



## Enlitx

I haven't used any drugs what so ever this semester, and it has made it remarkably easier.  I am finished with one class (finished my final presentation today), have to write a 15 page paper which I have already researched for another, and take two finals.

Considering I  have 2 A+s, one A, and one A-, I am not too worried about finals.  It is about fucking time I'm not stressed to all hell.  If you want to see what school was like with drugs, check out my post "Did you ever barely pull it off?".


----------



## Rogue Robot

Merged some already existing threads together.


----------



## Hillbilly Dan

rashandreflex said:


> who else is perusing bluelight when they are supposed to be studying?? major procrastination, i know, but at least i'm learning something, heh.



Same here lol.



red.fury said:


> damn finals coming up soon and i have to write a 10 page paper about a stupid book that i havent even started reading YET!!! any1 a procrastinator too? cant wait till semester ends time to party hardy all day



I feel ya I have to write a history research paper in one night and I'm already super baked lol.


----------



## Gerbee

35 page paper due monday for me, as stated earlier, spent the past 4 days working on it and got 6 rough pages done...  im so fucked
goooodbye college and the 3 years i spent working my ass off there..


----------



## chucky1432

Gerbee said:


> 35 page paper due monday for me, as stated earlier, spent the past 4 days working on it and got 6 rough pages done...  im so fucked
> goooodbye college and the 3 years i spent working my ass off there..



You will learn next time not to wait till the last minute


----------



## Enlitx

Gerbee said:


> 35 page paper due monday for me, as stated earlier, spent the past 4 days working on it and got 6 rough pages done...  im so fucked
> goooodbye college and the 3 years i spent working my ass off there..



Jesus, only six pages in four days?  Did you just begin the actual researching of the paper or were you writing it after doing the research?


----------



## Lysis

Finals suck.  Unless your schedule has bad luck, it's the only time of the year where there's a test every day for a week. ugh.  I only have 2 this year but they are back to back and it's org chem and biochem and they are both cumulative dammit.


----------



## eon_blue

Most of my finals are "studio" related (photography major), so while there's really no studying needed, I have a ton of lab hours I need to somehow fit into my schedule and it's really stressing me out trying to find the time for it all 

Not to mention I have a 20 page graphic design book I have to put together (professionally bound) by next week, and I haven't even done the layout yet...ajfdal;rj*@#()!jkl


----------



## wizekrak

Health assessment lab exam which is pass fail, you need 18/20 to pass. They were nice and basically told us we lnly have to know 5 systems, even though there are about 8 or 9 we've studied. After that one it's just 3 written exams (Assessment is going to be tough, should get an A, skills lab should be an easy A, and nutrition should be an A+), that's if I can get everything done I need to do, but class is pretty much over so it's doable.


----------



## Rogue Robot

Lets see:

physics: 2 hour exam which will determine my overall grade.
chemistry: ACS standardized chemistry test, also determines my overall grade.
petrology: thank the baby jeebus, a 4 page paper on a selected topic.  i was suggested to write about hekla or lunar flood basalts.  i chose the flood basalts since there isn't much by way of information (as a whole) about hekla.


----------



## Gerbee

Enlitx said:


> Jesus, only six pages in four days?  Did you just begin the actual researching of the paper or were you writing it after doing the research?



No actually i had done research all semester, wrote a rough draft and submitted it to the teacher last week to make sure it was acceptable, and she totally rejected it and made me start from scratch. She never gave me a deadline until last week. So ive spent the last few days researching and writting. Research is done, but I have a problem putting my thoughts into words so thats why its taking me so damn long. The subject is so narrow too... Got to 15 pages today though, half way there. have two days left. I will bullshit the rest if i have to, shit i would be happy with a D, maybe if im lucky i can get a C... either way, pretty sure this class will make me lose my scholarship which pays my whole way...
Theres a lot more to the story... buti  havent got time to write about it... back the paper lol
Peace

Oh yeah.. thank GOD for dexedtrostat!


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

Someone at my work told me the BEST STUDY STRATEGY EVER. I got a 65 on my last quiz, and then I tried out this tip and I got a fucking 85 on the next one. Suck my dicko espanola 8)

I'm a pizza delivery driver on weekends, but you can do this, anyone who drives.

Write down flashcards of the info you need to memorize, and then when you drive just place it on your dashboard or whatever. Every couple minutes, switch the card for different material.

Also if you work with spanish people, talk to them in spanish using advanced, new grammar that you learned. Don't just yo estoy buen them over and over...

God finals suck! I've been cramming so hard.

Also pressure works. I had to crank out a 10 page paper a couple weeks ago in 7 hours when I realized I misread the syllabus. I also cranked out a 10 page paper in 2 days last week, only to find out that the due date was pushed a week back. 10 pages is nothing though. With a research paper if you need more info just start finding interesting quotes in your research material and figure out which paragraph of yours it fits into, or make a new one. Then for each piece of material you source, like a quotes or a fact that requires citation, you can write at least 2 sentences about how it relates to your thesis or proves your point or whatever.

Research papers are ezpz. The hard part is actually coming up with a concise thesis and how you will argue it.


----------



## aanallein

I have 2 of the finals made that I'll give to 2 of my classes and I still need to come up with another final.

Being a teacher rules.


----------



## Rogue Robot

I hate having a final thrown at me at the last minute.


----------



## aanallein

^ what do you mean?


----------



## Rogue Robot

my petrology professor told us a week ago that we would have a 4 page paper to write instead of an in class or take home final.  then on monday, at the last minute (last day of actual classes), he up and decided to have a lab final today, which was supposed to be 2 hours and ended up being 5.


----------



## aanallein

wow that's pretty bad.

some teachers astound me with their flakiness. its hard enough for kids to do well in a class if the material is hard but if they don't know what to expect in terms of assignments and so forth its 10x worse.


----------



## Rogue Robot

it wasn't bad, really, it's more of less the inconvenience.  i had my week all planned out last week of what to work on when.  then when i was there 3 more hours than expected today, it really threw my day off.  oh well.  i, hopefully, won't have him again.  it's been a long 3 semesters with him.


----------



## Enlitx

Two finals left and I will be done.  I already received an A in my honors communication course and an A- in my honors 395 seminar.

The 395 class kind of pissed me off though.  I received two A-'s on my first two papers and an A on the final paper (which was twice as long as the first two papers) and I still didn't get a full A.  Oh well, I only need one more honors class to graduate from the honors program.


----------



## MrLeading

I have one final left on nuclear fusion and quantum mechanics.

Fuck my life.


----------



## poopie

i had my final on wednesday. i got an 82- which is a "C" in the nursing program. bah!

i got a 'b' in the class and i'm free for the next fucking 3 weeks! 

thank god!


----------



## wizekrak

Wow, what's teh cutoff for an A?


----------



## poopie

94...just like fucking hhigh school.

during our last semester, your average must be an 80 or higher.

strange...no one wants a "bottom of the barrel" RN!  :D


----------



## spaceyourbass

My Anatomy&Physiology I and II finals were 2/3's of the final grade, made a B+ in A&P I and and C in A&P II.  Combined, I probably studied for 20 hours for them.  God damn those were hard.  It kind of pisses me off that many people took the "same classes" at Tech during the summer and got credit same credit I did, probably with higher grades.  I studied for my history of Islam final for like a few hours and made an easy A in that class.  

I'm now switching from nursing to psychology, I should finish my undergrad by the end of 2009.  I was was only one class short of completing all my nursing course credits, and only needed 5 other credits to be done with all of the credits.  I'm pretty sure that the Anat&Phys and nursing credits will help when applying for a PsyD later on.  Hopefully I can pull off straight A's on my psychology credits, I have A's in my 3 psychology courses, with one in a 400 level class and one in a 500 level class (the highest level for undergrad).  Plus I should meet all the requirements for the School of Arts and Sciences...(/basically trying to tell myself that the last 2.5 years of school weren't a waste).


----------



## wizekrak

If you're that close to the end why the switch? Just turned off by the program?

I'm currently in the BN program, for us an A+ is 94, an A is 85. I think we had like 1 A+ out of 60 kids.


----------



## spaceyourbass

At one point I looked around my classes and realized that I didn't really want to work with most of these people.  Sometimes I would feel like an intruder, but mostly I would just feel singled out, being a quiet straight male.  The freshman class now has a lot more dudes like me, though.  The main reason was my goal of becoming a nurse anesthetist became less achievable after taking Anat&Phys I and II.  A&P II is probably the hardest class reccomended for any sophomore or junior to take (at least at my school because of the teacher, who by the way is no longer teaching that class the year after I take it, argh), and even though I passed...I know NA school would be much more diffucult.  I have to question if that's what I really want to do.  If I have to force myself to be interested in the classes, will I really enjoy the work?

I kicked ass in all my psych classes and felt good about all the teachers and students.  Well there was this one time during my very first semester, when the teacher tried to embarass me because I had my hand on my chin in the "thinker" pose, he must have thought I was trying to analyze him or some shit.  I responded by not showing up to any more classes but making A's on all tests, and being one of the kids who didn't bug him about extra credit the whole time.  I think I got his respect by the end of the course haha.


----------



## ebola?

my students' shitty papers are making my head decay.


----------



## poopie

wizekrak said:


> If you're that close to the end why the switch? Just turned off by the program?
> 
> I'm currently in the BN program, for us an A+ is 94, an A is 85. I think we had like 1 A+ out of 60 kids.



remind me when i'm done with my ADN to come to your school and snag that bachelor's.

i dunno if it's different when getting your bachelor's degree, but i think nearly all of our students have completed a&p I and II and micro. and such before starting the program. then again, our program is super limited (waiting list, etc.) and so the more classes you have done when you apply, the more likely you are to get in. 

p.s. where were you guys when i started a thread about nursing school?!


----------



## wizekrak

I live in Canada so things are probably different. 

anatomy and phys are done in first year as is mucro and some other mickey mouse stuff. Then you apply to the program after that year. We have a waiting list too, not everyone who applies gets in, but as long as you have at least a B average (3.0) and have done all the prereqs it's no problem. There's lots to fo in my program but nothing really hard to master. I've done honours level science in micro/immunology/virology before taking the BN so the concepts are so much easier. But even then getting abouve a 4.0 is tough. A 4.0 at my school is equivalent to a 3.8 at schools that run out of 4.0 instead of 4.5


----------



## spaceyourbass

poopie said:


> i dunno if it's different when getting your bachelor's degree, but i think nearly all of our students have completed a&p I and II and micro. and such before starting the program. then again, our program is super limited (waiting list, etc.) and so the more classes you have done when you apply, the more likely you are to get in.




Do you mean that you have to complete all those requirements (A&P, Micro, nursing classes like nutrition/pathophysiology/etc), and then apply to the final two year part of the program?  At my school, all of those general requirements are done in the first two years (ideally), called 'lower division', then if you progress, you can apply to 'upper-division', which is the final two years.  Upper division is pretty competitive, but you onle need to maintain a 2.7 to progress through lower division.  

Advisors at my school's nursing college suck, because they make you take all of the hard classes the year before applying to upper division.  They should split them up, so that you take A&P I your first semester of freshman year, then A&P II your second semester, etc.  I know we make our own schedules, but some kids really trust advisors.  Why give some of them false hope all throughout freshman year, and then give them the tough classes when they might feel they are in too deep?

Most of my teachers use 100-90 A, 89-80 B, 79-70 C, and I forget what the minumum for a D is.  B+, C+, and D+ are also possible for the extra .5 (a B+ is 3.5 towards your GPA).  Some teachers followed the scale actually reccomended by the College of Nursing and used 100-93 is an A, then I forget after that.  One of my teachers used that scale, and even though I got a 91, I received a B, not even a B+.  I wouldn't care so much if another kid couldn't take some other teacher and get an A for a 91, in the same damn class.  Inconsistencies like that piss me off but hey, what can ya do.


----------



## Hailie

So how did the finals go? =))) If someone is yet to have them, good luck =)


----------



## wizekrak

B+ in clinical (no final), A+ in one course, A's in the rest, waiting to hear back on the last one.


----------



## onetwothreefour

Sooooooooo... I kinda spent the last month (or six) crapping out, so I now have thirteen days to start and finish two long essays if I actually want to think about passing at least half of my subjects this semester.

Wish me luck?


----------



## Hailie

Good luck onetwothreefour!!! And also good luckto everyone else who still has school work to do.I have a GPA of 3,4 this semester which for me is like whoa!, I've never had such a high GPA even in high-school. To my surprise I have an "A" in astronomy, I couldn't solve a physics equation to save my life in high school and I took astronomy because I had to take a science GenEd class. This was also probably my drunkest semester from the last 3 years..so I guess more drinking = higher grades :D


----------



## ebola?

Already have one person complaining about his B+, and another about her D.


----------



## aanallein

Yeah I had a girl complain about her B+.. oh wells


----------



## Cloudy

*How to study, help for an ADD guy*

ok, so every time test roll around, for example right now (chem 2 and calc 2 tests tomorrow), I try and sit down and study, but when it comes to memorizing information I just can't do it.  Working on math problems is not a problem, but when I have to learn concepts and memorize them i just can't do it.  I'll work for 10 minutes and stop and procrastinate (who knows how long that lasts).  During the week i never study because i can't sit down and run through my notes, its way to damn hard. 

What helps you guys out?  Anybody with ADD would like to chime in tell me there tips that don't involve any sort of drug


----------



## Rogue Robot

Have you tried breaking the concepts down and putting them on notecards so you're not memorizing large and tedious things at one time?


----------



## PharmTech09

I have ADD and I occasionally wait until the right time of day, sit somewhere where I am least likely to get distracted and put on some headphones while I study.  

I am the same way when it comes to studying but I just have to try every way I can to get it done.  Once you know it then you feel better and it encourages you to study more.  Try memorizing one flashcard and when you know it move to the next one.  You'll feel good for knowing it.  Good luck.


----------



## Xellent70

you have to force yourself to do it man, theres no other way around it.


----------



## marsmellow

With math, the trick is to constantly use the things you learn, otherwise you will forget them. 

Practice makes perfect. NEVER use a calculator to do math. Always do it on paper, so you get practice.

Also, I came here to say this:


> you have to force yourself to do it man, theres no other way around it.


As a Nike commercial once said, just do it. 

I find that starting to do something is the hardest part. Once I get started, it is easy to keep going. 

It also helps if you make a list of assignments you need to do, and cross them off when you finish. That way, you know you are actually accomplishing something.

And stop telling yourself that you can't do it. That is like a self-fulfilling prophecy. 

Believe me, you can do it. You just don't want to.


----------



## Herbet

I suck at this as well. I find the easiest thing to do is go to a very quiet and boring library and just sit there and hit it hard. I make it so that there is nothing else that i can possibly do there, so my choices are study or stare into blank space.


----------



## Bedhead

Rogue Robot said:


> Have you tried breaking the concepts down and putting them on notecards so you're not memorizing large and tedious things at one time?



This is what my room mate does (he has ADD) in addition to taking daily adderall and consuming copious amounts of coffee. It seems to work pretty well for him. 

Try not to study in your room either. Find somewhere quiet w/o distractions (computer, xbox, TV, etc) also.


----------



## AChemicalLife

For calculus, just program everything you need to know into your calculator.

Try to learn it first, lol.  But when the time comes that the final is only 6 hours away and you're totally fucked.......


----------



## spaceyourbass

Cloudy said:


> ok, so every time test roll around, for example right now (chem 2 and calc 2 tests tomorrow), I try and sit down and study, but when it comes to memorizing information I just can't do it.  Working on math problems is not a problem, but when I have to learn concepts and memorize them i just can't do it.  I'll work for 10 minutes and stop and procrastinate (who knows how long that lasts).  During the week i never study because i can't sit down and run through my notes, its way to damn hard.
> 
> What helps you guys out?  Anybody with ADD would like to chime in tell me there tips that don't involve any sort of drug



I was just wondering if you are personally against Adderall?  You shouldn't be ashamed of your disorder.  Some people absolutely can NOT function properly without medication, so don't screw your grades up over nothing.  Either way, you've got to find a good method for studying alot during the week....especially with those bitch-classes as I call them.

Most forgetting occurs right after you learn something then levels off.  For example, you might lose 80% of what you learned in chem class by the next day.  Then, you don't forget anything else during the whole week.  The more times you re-learn something, the less you forget the next day.  Look up savings research by Ebbinghaus.  Also the more times you re-learn something, the less time it takes to learn it again.  

So the easiest way to cram is when you've studied as often as you can throughout the class.


----------



## Student

I would really appreciate more responses to this thread as i have some intense ADD.


the above posters suggestion is a very good one, by taking it day by day instead of just waiting to study right before the test things go more smoothly. ADD people dont like big tasks like a ton of studying, we just never start them, so go to class and pay attention in it. 

also adderall is just to hard on a person i think, at least for me it is anyway, i dont want to sacrifice my wellbeing over some 'points.' even if life is all about points. Cant sleep, cant eat, brain frizzle.... too much for me

lists are another good suggestion, however if you have add like i do its hard to keep up with actually writing stuff down

another good tip is to eat well (lots of fruits and veggies) and get enough sleep nightly. 

I know you said you dont want to hear about drugs but Ginseng has been very helpful with no crash/side effects. rhodiola rosea as well.

id really like to hear more though so if any1 has any knowledge about this please share it


----------



## min0taur

I think if hes gotten as far as he has with out drugs then he probably shouldn't take them.  But if you start failing then i think you should. >:D    

Having ADD, what helps me besides my medication is taking breaks.  I got a stopwatch and study 30 mins then 10 min break.  Eventhough I'm wasting 10min for every 30min, my brain is less drained when I'm actually doing the work/study, so I'm more effective when its happening.  For me, its like my brain is a dopeamine gas-guzzler;  once im mentally drained I can't function.


----------



## sssssssssss

i have to study with other people, so i hear it and read it, and you learn it faster plus if theres someone else keeping you in check its easier.

i cant ever study by myself cause i take too many breaks, and i cant ever focus and retain it.


----------



## EnYAY

hey man, im exactly like you are.  I struggled with learning and getting things in my head, if i ever pined my ass down and study.

Things that helped me.

Opiates- Relax me and help me sit down and actually enjoy what im reading, or be at ease with sitting down and studying.

repetition- If i had to memorize something, i would write it over, and over, and over again. That was a sure way for me to remember something.

although im not in the field of math, and i genuinely hate math, if i had to do it, i would use repatition to remember.

good luck man


----------



## pill_phreak

I dont have ADD, but i do appreciate extra focus when i am trying to study.

I love drinking sugar free energy drinks like rockstar when im preparing for an exam. Some OTC supplements you could try are L-Tyrosine, DMAE, Piracetam, Geranium Extract, Mucua Pruriens (sp?), ginkgo biloba is great too.

Goodluck!


----------



## CaverjectJRinVA

This post from another blog site fits in perfectly here....and it's a shrink that owns the site

http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2007/08/how_to_take_ritalin_correctly.html


----------



## Unknown

The best thing I could recommend is to get yourself in a position where your not distracted.


----------



## Herbet

CaverjectJRinVA said:


> This post from another blog site fits in perfectly here....and it's a shrink that owns the site
> 
> http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2007/08/how_to_take_ritalin_correctly.html



thanks, very sweet article


----------



## ebola?

> ok, so every time test roll around, for example right now (chem 2 and calc 2 tests tomorrow), I try and sit down and study, but when it comes to memorizing information I just can't do it. Working on math problems is not a problem, but when I have to learn concepts and memorize them i just can't do it. I'll work for 10 minutes and stop and procrastinate (who knows how long that lasts). During the week i never study because i can't sit down and run through my notes, its way to damn hard.
> 
> What helps you guys out? Anybody with ADD would like to chime in tell me there tips that don't involve any sort of drug



I do not have ADD, so I'm not sure how useful this advice will prove.  However, psychological research shows that the least efficient way to learn something is through rote repetition.  You will accrue new concepts most efficiently if you try to somehow associate them with other cognitive material that you've already learned and work with them new concepts more intensively, and for a longer period.  What works for me is associating new concepts with preexisting conceptual maps (fitting them in, altering the 'map').  Other personality types might do better coming up with practical applications and working through them.

ebola


----------



## Pillthrill

*Motivated at work*

I work at a grocery store in the health and beauty department. Its my job to put all the products on the shelf (stock) when they come on the truck, organize all the left over products (backstock, keep everything clean and in order as well as take care of any problems with the codes and stuff.

But I just can't keep motivated. I only work from 10am to 2pm and it just drags. I will mess around with stupid stuff, socialize rather than putting stuff away and organize. I'm just overwhelmed with all the things I have to do. 
Do you guys have any tips for staying motivated at work?


----------



## New

I try and think of the people I'll be helping, even if they're not appreciative of my work.

Doesn't last very long, but it helps for a bit.


----------



## Ressur

can you set some time goals?  Maybe try to take on some added responsibility.  Are you looking to be motivated to do your job, or because you get your job done to easy and your bored?  I've always found breaking up the day with time goals makes boring work go by faster. Split your shift up into 3x80 minute segments with each segment being a certain task.  Or get your crap done as fast as possible and go hide in the bathroom for an hour reading a mag.


----------



## Pillthrill

Its morning. I move slow. I never sleep well. Mondays are killer and its always a long day because I have nght classes after...

Its hard to set time goals because the size of crap I half to do depends on how much comes on the truck or how much someone fucked up my wall I put backstock on. Plus I'm pretty much my own boss, its rare that anyone gets on my case so I just end up doing whatever I want. 

My job kinda sucks in the fact that I'm given a lot of time to think because its rather tedious. Mostly how much it sucks and how much I don't want to be there. 

Plus the money isn't a motivator. I just pay car insurance, gas for my car and food (not like groceries but going and getting fast food or a pizza or whatever when I'm with the bf.) 

Kinda sucks


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

I have found that the pride I take in my work is motivation enough. I *want* things to look good, I *want* my work to stand out and my effort show through. This and really looking for things that need to get done, doing them, setting myself a goal of doing them by 5pm etc, you will find time FLY.


----------



## Pillthrill

I do care about my department. After all is IS MY department. But like I said I'm overwhelmed and often tired. Speaking of which I have to work tomorrow and its 3am. And no matter what I do someone messes it up. It used to be so perfect and then I left and it went to shit. I'm kinda at a loss. Its not that I don't care. I really just don't wanna stay 3 hours late and bust my ass for $10 an hour, well because its not worth it. PLUS its not worth stressing myself out ALL the time. I can't take it and it makes me rather sick. Not to mention I never get any of the help I ask for and people LOVE to just dump random shit in my lap all the time. There is no doubt that I'm good at what I do or they wouldn't have hired me back at the same wage I left at. 
*sigh*, maybe I'm just screwed. Perhaps the pills should help me tomorrow. I kno &tsk tsk tsk* but at least I get a lot done....


----------



## jam uh weezy

> Plus I'm pretty much my own boss, its rare that anyone gets on my case so I just end up doing whatever I want.


The whole idea of grocery jobs is to get paid the most possible while working very little, talking to coworkers, eating food. And then, when you absolutely have to get something done, bust it out in an hour.
chill out. repeat.

Keep doing it right.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

I think about being homeless & hungry & unemployed.

Helps me stay motivated.


----------



## Pillthrill

Lol, well everything is a mess and that REALLY bothers me. I don't like mess, it makes me anxious and I kinda like the pat on the back for doing everything well (I guess it kinda pays to be anal about things sometimes). It just seems that I always have so much stuff to do. 
Perhaps I just rather screwed. I guess pray I can bust out a serious hall ass day tomorrow. At least the upside is that everything is a lil bit easier. Clean up the serious mess someone else did, set items and tags, try to make a serious dent in 7 pages of warehouse codes to check, and if time clean shit up and discontinue stupid shit. Hopefully the caffeine will help. I doubt I'll get half of that done. I'm always running all over the store and hardly getting anything done. Its the tags and paper work you look at when you are done and it seems like you did nothing. PLUS I have to get the work from today done that I couldn't get finished because I couldn't say late because of school. Maybe I'll have to TRY to bust ass (yeah right, motivation???) so I can take it easier later. I hate that place.
Perhaps I'm just out of luck in the motivation department.
(Am I responding too much, too much caffeine and what not. LOL)


----------



## jam uh weezy

I dunno what kind of system or whatever you guys have over there, but when I worked as a gm clerk during days, it was mostly me just waltzing around the store and working as I pleased. Occasionally the managers would need something specific, but usually I worked on my own time.

so...
 Find another grocery clerk/stock person, specifically one of the newer ones who might be looking for more work. Go up to him/her, *tell* them to help you over here, blah blah blah. Chances are he'll comply without question. New people at jobs are often lost and don't know what to do, and stores hire a lot of young, impressionable people.


----------



## **hAyzzZZ**

Pillthrill said:


> I do care about my department. After all is IS MY department. But like I said I'm overwhelmed and often tired. Speaking of which I have to work tomorrow and its 3am. And no matter what I do someone messes it up. It used to be so perfect and then I left and it went to shit. I'm kinda at a loss. Its not that I don't care. I really just don't wanna stay 3 hours late and bust my ass for $10 an hour, well because its not worth it.



Dude, it's called life.

You have a job, you need the income obviously, and in the bad state the economoy is in, would you seriously complain about getting $10 per hour when others do MORE work for LESS money and ten times more hours?!

That is retail. You lay something out nicely, set all the stock up, even relay it, and another worker fucks it up. If you get pissed off and stressed that badly over it, complain to your manager that your co workers are not working to the standard it should be kept at, or resign. 

If it is your department, then you need to make sure whoever is looking after it when you aren't there, does their job properly or keep complaining to your boss until something gets done. Or, ask for more hours at work so you are there overseeing it all the time.


----------



## Pillthrill

Nah, I can't really bother people during the day..nights I could get away with bothering the checkers but its just too busy during the day. 
As for making sure ppl do their job, I have left notes, drawn diagrams, yelled, fuck it never works. They always have some HS kid do it who just doesn't give a flying fuck no matter what.


----------



## GenericMind

Caffeine.


----------



## TheSpade

I too struggle massively with being motivated at work. I hardly work any hours, just 25 a week so only 5hrs a day, but I can't bare being there. It's such a rubbish place to work, boring, boss is an idiot, menial etc etc. There's always loads to do but it's not interesting in the slightest and I struggle to focus, my concentration span is worse than a goldfish and I forget loads of things. Doesn't help I'm always tired through lack of sleep (had sleep issues for years) which makes it even difficult to stay focused and concentrate.

I'm not very pro-active at times either, I'll continually put things off until the last minute or until it's too late. I'm just not cut out for working, too lazy. :D

I should be motivated to work hard as well as I'm using it to save up and go to Australia but even that doesn't seem to motivate me much.


----------



## eDDe9

Get a commission job or a job with prospects. At the moment you're just working on reverse commission, do as little work as possible without getting the sack so you still get the pay.


----------



## Mariposa

I find that getting the tasks I dislike the most (usually responding to phone calls and correspondence) out of the way early in the day makes the rest of my days better.  Ordinarily I devote a solid hour to it first thing even if I am sleepy or otherwise don't feel up to doing bitchwork.

PT, $10 an hour for stock clerk work is more than you'd be making in an office as an entry-level person.  Our grocery employees are unionized and don't make that much!  There are people who would love a peaced out job like that!


----------



## An Iz

When people are motivated at work its because they love the things they do.  I had a friend who was able to motivate himself as a stock worker.  He devised all sorts of new ways to count things visually and was always testing what he could do in his head.

Just nerd out, and find a way to have fun with it.  Its ok to be dorky and enjoy work.


----------



## jam uh weezy

^Me and my friend always had fun with the leftover cardboard boxes. Forts to sleep in, knife throwing contests, pyramids. Perfect for blocking out the cameras and consuming merchandise. The best was making giant walls about 5 layers deep blocking off whole aisles. Shit we pissed the janitors off so much...Sometimes we'd hide, and when they came to clear them out we'd jump out and scare the shit outta them.

We'd knock out our stock-load in a few hours, and just fuck around the rest of the night or leave early.


> Nah, I can't really bother people during the day..nights I could get away with bothering the checkers but its just too busy during the day. As for making sure ppl do their job, I have left notes, drawn diagrams, yelled, fuck it never works. They always have some HS kid do it who just doesn't give a flying fuck no matter what.


Fuuuck i know what you mean. I used to always leave notes telling people to keep my organized overstock carts the way i had them. I'd get there the next day and there'd be little responses "why?" "says who?".


----------



## Coolio

eDDe9 said:


> Get a commission job or a job with prospects. At the moment you're just working on reverse commission, do as little work as possible without getting the sack so you still get the pay.



Never thought of it that way. I've always had jobs, and it seems almost all jobs work this way, that are paid via reverse commission. You're there to meet minimum expectations, not to perform well.


----------



## aanallein

I really like my job so staying motivated there isn't hard.. its something I look forward to doing every day. Other jobs have been hard but I simply did it for the pay and sacked up.


----------



## spork

I'm going to move this over to Education & Careers


----------



## TwisteTexan

think about how life will be if you had no job...


----------



## TwisteTexan

or get your hands on some lil sister
C'MON!!!


----------



## RedLeader

*TwisteTexan*, please try and refrain from suggesting (or alluding to) the use of drugs to improve one's ability to do work.  According to the E&C  Forum Guidelines, we discourage talk about performance-enchancing drugs in this forum, as the HR dicussion behind such is better suited in other forums.  Otherwise, welcome to E&C!

Let's try and keep it to conversation about legal ways to stay motivated.  -Redleader


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

**hAyzzZZ** said:


> Dude, it's called life.
> 
> You have a job, you need the income obviously, and in the bad state the economoy is in, would you seriously complain about getting $10 per hour when others do MORE work for LESS money and ten times more hours?!
> 
> That is retail. You lay something out nicely, set all the stock up, even relay it, and another worker fucks it up. If you get pissed off and stressed that badly over it, complain to your manager that your co workers are not working to the standard it should be kept at, or resign.
> 
> If it is your department, then you need to make sure whoever is looking after it when you aren't there, does their job properly or keep complaining to your boss until something gets done. Or, ask for more hours at work so you are there overseeing it all the time.



Agree 100%.

PT, I can't believe you're seriously complaining about making $10 an hour! Geez. My friend has been working as barista for 3.5 years and she BUSTS her ass everyday and makes $9. I've worked retail and no offense but you've got it pretty easy right now...


----------



## poopie

what eDDe9 says makes sense to me.

i make $4 an hour bartending. seeing patrons come in as dollar signs helps.

it's heartbreaking when they sit for 4 hours and leave an 8% tip.
then i get angry, hope they drive into a ditch, and bust out the patron shots.

this kind of work is not meant to be rewarding. we do menial work or hard labor. we pay our bills. that' s about it.

i cannot wait until graduation!


----------



## Cyc

I've never understood this miserable attitude people take with their jobs. If I get fed up with a job, I quit and do something else. This economy is all about working for, and marketing yourself. The older and more experienced you become, the bigger your skill set becomes and the easier it is to branch out into new things. 

Right now I can log on to my University's website and take 1 of 100 jobs that will pay me $10hr part-time, and involves everything from helping in a lab, assembling a giant telescope, or playing characters in Second Life. I can go be a guinea pig for a dozen psychology/sociology grad studies which all pay $10 a session. I can ref a volleyball tournament this weekend, then help my buddy move content for his web business. That's just off the top of my head. All those things I can either take or leave. My point is, even if you have a severe case of job ADD, there are options if you align yourself with what's going on around you.

You obviously work part-time and it's the summer. I'm assuming you have time to put out feelers for other jobs. I suggest you do so. If nothing else, you get to know more about what's available in your community, and get one step closer to figuring out what you like/dislike. This will open doors, and being happy is all about having options.

Another option, if you're sick of working is to go to school. You can also take a training course, or volunteer in a role that interests you. 

TL;DR version: If something that's just paying for gas and pizza is making you this miserable, stop doing it.


----------



## eDDe9

Just started a new job, its pure commission, no flat rate whatsoever.

11am to 10pm mon-fri. Made £260 on first two days. Although 2x£50 was newbie bonuses. I'm prepared to go weeks with only £120 take home because I know some weeks I'll take £800.

I live for this, not everyone does. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## Pillthrill

I've been working at the same branch on and off for 4 years or so and I pretty much run my department. My boss (department manager) left last year. They didn't replace him, but they didn't move me up OR offer me any additional help.

I have the day manager who is on a power trip right now, breathing down my neck and I hope he knows I'd love to get my hands on him. WTF does he care? It has NOTHING to do with him in any way if I do or do not finish things or whatever. 

My motivation has always been caffeine, lately I've bumped up to MASSIVE amount or Tramadol (I get pretty spun on the stuff) and I'm STILL not getting everything done, even staying an hour late. 
*Beats head against wall*


----------



## TwisteTexan

sorry bout that... No drugs, just motivation... Hmm... masturbation every few hours in the restroom seems to keep me happy at work


----------



## chucky1432

If you can't stay motivated you probably don't like what you're doing.

Oh yeah, and for all the people who keep saying she should be greatful to have a job making $10/hr, you obviously don't know how step into someone else's shoes and see things from their perspective.  Cut her some slack, after all I bet you complain about things in your life that the next person wouldn't complain about.

I  hate when people get all high and mighty


----------



## Pillthrill

Well I started the job before the economy went in the toliet years ago, left and they let me stay at the wage. 
The boss always stays I don't get what I need to done. AKA I don't move fast enough, I've tried sober, well slept, I'm tried any drug I can think of. I still can't move fast enough. 
And at this rate, yeah I don't like it. Never found a job that I always did, after awhile its "fuck this." But I'll take anything I can get. I can't spend another 6 months with no job and the state saying I didn't work their long enough to get unemployment. 

Thanks for what you said chucky. Like I have always said, there is always someone who has it worse than you, this is just an instance of that.


----------



## Khadijah

Are you seriously whining about working for 10 dollars per hour for four hours a day? You make forty dollars a day, to do BARELY SHIT? You said it yourself, that all you have to do is organize that department, and there aint nothing to do and its boring, etc, and then you say, I cant handle "ALL" that i have to do?

I use to make 9 dollars per hour SCRUBBING TOILETS AND FLOORS, LITERALLY busting my ass, injured my back so i still have constant pain over a year later that affects how i can work. And now I got a new job as a waitress, and i make...>TWO DOLLARS PER HOUR!!! And I aint got any tips yet! So i make two fucking dollars per hour to run all around bringin out food and standin on my feet all day.

Are you seriously complaininn about this? its immature, thats all there is to it. If there was something in your life that you needed, you would be happy to have this job. obviously your needs are met and the things you want are provided for you becuz if it wasnt, you would be hungry for it, you would be out there workin as hard as you could tryin to stack up dough. when you sit around and be complacent, and feel that a 10 dollar per hour jobb aint 'worth it' you got your priorities straight fucked up. Sorry if thats harsh but its reality. You should show some appreciation for how lucky you are instead of takin it for granted and bitchin about it. How to stay motivated? I dont know. like i said, for people who NEED the money, motivation aint a problem.


----------



## Pillthrill

Its ok, I think a manager is trying to get me fired. I think me not being able to "move fast enough" to make them happy and just getting sick a lot (mental and physical issues) I'm not going to have the job much longer. Then my life WILL be flushed down the shitter.

Lacey K- I did those jobs too. Well cleaning offices, several different ones. I also would work graveyard cleaning the floors at grocery stores...


----------



## Khadijah

like i said obviously you dont really need it, if you did you would be concerned about losing it and do somethin about it, you feel me


----------



## Pillthrill

Yeah right, If I lose my job, I can't drive to school, drive to see my bf, who can't drive to see me, can't pay my tuition, can't find another job likely and can't pay my bills, no I'm not fucking worried about it. I'll take care of it the best way I can but there is only so much you can do.


----------



## aanallein

try floor installation.. talk about a hard job. fucking nightmare.


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm going to do ALL I can do keep it. Its all I have to keep me going! I lose everything. Fucking bastards. Don't move fast enough, take ONE day off and the manger is going to try to fuck me over I KNOW it. Well, a Dr's note will shut his ass up. I get SO sick of this fucking DRAMA. Thats why most of the time I manage my department alone. But now everyone wants to be in my buiness. I was fine without you and I'm fine now, fuck off. 
Ya know.


----------



## rangrz

pulling a cute girl out of a hellhole hostage situation, motivates me more then enough, even   when pay comes 7 months late and such....I'm flat broke, but fuck it, nothing comes close to that feeling.


----------



## That_Guy

PT, want a new job?  Start here or here

If it is too tough to go and take a peek there to see what is available in your area, then you are more wrapped up in airing your complaints than you are about solving your own problems


----------



## Snowbear

jam uh weezy said:


> The whole idea of grocery jobs is to get paid the most possible while working very little, talking to coworkers, eating food. And then, when you absolutely have to get something done, bust it out in an hour.
> chill out. repeat.
> 
> Keep doing it right.


That is what I was thinking.  Sounds like PT is doing a great job at it.


----------



## Outofclosetlurker

I just got laid off, sucks big time.  The whole place got laid off so I'm not alone...like that helps me any.


----------



## Pillthrill

I was more asking on how to keep motivated. What other people do and what not. Not turn it into bitching about a job or who gets paid more. We all know the economy sucks and what not. I guess I had always said, at the least it can keeps me motivated in school because I don't want to work them forever that is at least a good thing.


----------



## Khadijah

ITT: Baaaaaaaaaaaawwwww

TG, I think u made a good point..

annalein yea ive been on a couple carpet installation jobs with my friend and my man, they used to work together, that shits a bitch.


----------



## aanallein

^ it is backbreaking labor. I did it for about a year and it simply was not worth it even when you were getting double overtime at crazy high rates (in the bay you could hit 80 an hour if you were on overtime but usually I'd be at like 30). You'd get home after working from 7pm to 7am and your brain and body would be completely fried. Then you'd have to do it all over again.. horrible!!!


----------



## euphoria

some ideas i can think of: listen to music if you have an mp3 player or cd player, text people, tell the manager you need some more help in your department, get one of your friends to apply to work at the store with you, have friends/bf come visit you at work, make yourself a to-do list so you can check off all you need to do, maybe switch to another department in the store? maybe its the routine of it all that's bothering you, try switching up the order you do things if you can. like go organize the back first before you go out and do the front.


----------



## rbe10741

ha ya im lazy as fuck at work also i work at a carwash


----------



## Pillthrill

Most of those are against store rules firefighter. They suck. And currently, they gave my department to a manager. She asked and they just gave it to her because she can be full-time. I'm not cause of school. I'm PISSED. 
But I applied to the store in the town I actually live in and they hired me on the spot. Its at least work. Right now my motivation is I can't pay my freaking bills after that bitch stole my god damn job. I'm not fond of credit cards...


----------



## euphoria

well maybe it's a blessing in disguise that they gave your job to someone else, you know? maybe at the new store there will be cooler coworkers. i find that one of the biggest motivators to go to work, even at the shittiest of jobs, is enjoying  hanging out with your coworkers. i used to work at a shitty fast food restaurant with my best friend and we'd have a blast every day. i kinda miss that shit now. yeah the job sucked but we appreciated it for what it was ya know?

try and be as outgoing as u can and make relationships with your new coworkers. even if you dont really think they're your type. cuz then if you have this network of people you can small talk with at work, it makes it a little bit better.


----------



## Mind_Movie

poopie said:


> what eDDe9 says makes sense to me.
> 
> i make $4 an hour bartending. seeing patrons come in as dollar signs helps.
> 
> it's heartbreaking when they sit for 4 hours and leave an 8% tip.
> then i get angry, hope they drive into a ditch, and bust out the patron shots.
> 
> this kind of work is not meant to be rewarding. we do menial work or hard labor. we pay our bills. that' s about it.
> 
> i cannot wait until graduation!


4 dollar an hour? And your profile says you live in Florida.. is that even legal?


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm really not too positive. I liked the position I had doing what I did. I just did my own thing and didn't have other people bothering me. Not that I don't like people. I just want someone hovering and always telling me oh you need to do it this or that way. I have my own system. Perhaps they will let me do, they said maybe 10 hours (I can stretch it with cleaning or organizing and not even on purpose) in the same health and beauty care department as the old store but its smaller and of course I'll have to get used to how THEY run things, ya know?


----------



## Heuristic

Pillthrill said:


> Its morning. I move slow. I never sleep well. Mondays are killer and its always a long day because I have nght classes after...
> 
> Its hard to set time goals because the size of crap I half to do depends on how much comes on the truck or how much someone fucked up my wall I put backstock on. Plus I'm pretty much my own boss, its rare that anyone gets on my case so I just end up doing whatever I want.
> 
> My job kinda sucks in the fact that I'm given a lot of time to think because its rather tedious. Mostly how much it sucks and how much I don't want to be there.
> 
> Plus the money isn't a motivator. I just pay car insurance, gas for my car and food (not like groceries but going and getting fast food or a pizza or whatever when I'm with the bf.)
> 
> Kinda sucks



If you spend all your time thinking "this sucks" then you will have a shit time and probably do shit work.  Stop thinking about how much the job sucks.  Seriously.  What good does it do to think like that?  Nothing.  

Look.  This is your job at the moment.  Someday it won't be, but at the moment it is.  So crush it.  Get things done faster; look for ways to improve things; if you see something you can improve, talk to a manager about doing it.  If you're dragging during the day, pack along a lunch to keep you going.  You can be tired and still be motivated and do a good job.

Here's the odd thing.  Start focusing more on how to crush it, how to keep your energy and balance during the day, and you'll feel more engaged, and find the days go by a little quicker.  You might even find yourself more motivated for your night classes.

So, no excuses.  Your motivation, enthusiasm, and mood are things in your control.  Understand that.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you don't know whatcha got til it's gone


----------



## AmorRoark

As usual, I think Heur comes bearing good advice.


----------



## bogdan_nad

change your job, try to find an activity (job) that will make you to work with a smile on your face, and I’m sure that you will be motivated and achievement will come by itself


----------



## D's

*What are your study habits?*

Ok so i'm ADD, I feel like I have to be around a computer 24/7 so I can be the first person to see if theres a new lolcat picture up at lolcats.com
I seem like when I sit still I can't do shit!
At times I open my notes and highlight stuff, but I do that to look cool around the other student's.. I know this shit sucks, and I'm trying to get a engineering degree.
I'm taking elementary math(the class if you got a "1" on your ACT)
ENG 057 which is like learning about how spot the dog loves balls n shit.
College success, we learn about how to not do what I'm doing..

So my question to everyone is how did you sit down and do work? Like how are you able to discipline your self to do something??

thanks!


----------



## Rogue Robot

Are you asking about at home or during class?

I had this discussion with one of my professors earlier today, actually, in relation to my study habits, how I perform on tests, etc., and I seriously cannot read when someone is anywhere near me and when I'm alone, I can't read anything unless I have some sort of background noise, usually a TV.  As far as at school, forget it.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

snort about 10mg of focalin, and no music or anything if you really wanna ripp through your homework (or be super-focused during class, and love taking notes)


----------



## D's

Rogue Robot said:


> Are you asking about at home or during class?
> 
> I had this discussion with one of my professors earlier today, actually, in relation to my study habits, how I perform on tests, etc., and I seriously cannot read when someone is anywhere near me and when I'm alone, I can't read anything unless I have some sort of background noise, usually a TV.  As far as at school, forget it.



Ok so my finals coming up, I find it better to study at school cuz i've got a lot of brothers n sisters that like to make a ruckuss. What do u recommend?


----------



## Rogue Robot

D's said:


> Ok so my midterms coming up, I find it better to study at school cuz i've got a lot of brothers n sisters that like to make a ruckuss. What do u recommend?



That depends on what works for _you_.  What works for me doesn't work for most people I know, so...

Find what environment and settings work the best for you, and make sure to give yourself plenty of time to study.


----------



## RedLeader

When I was in undergrad, I found it nearly impossible to study in academic buildings or the school library.  There were just too many distractions/temptations.  And I couldn't work in my dorm room, even though I often had a single room, because the dorms were loud and again, there was temptation.  I often opted to study at local coffeeshops or public libraries.  I would try and purposefully go to places where I couldn't get an internet connection unless using the web was imperative for what I was doing.  Luckily, I only lived about 75 minutes from my family's place, so I often would spend weekends at home with my family when I really needed to buckle down on a take-home exam or a big project, as nothing beat a quiet room and a never-ending supply of mother's tea  

Other times I would just go nocturnal, getting my best work done between 3 and 8 in the morning, when the only other people in the academic buildings at those times were people sharing my strategy.  This can suck depending on your daily schedule, but missing a class or two was justified by 5 hours of uniterrupted work the nights before.  

In grad school it was sweet, since I shared an office with someone who was never there  

In all honesty, if you REALLY feel like you cannot concentrate, and it's worse than the typical college-induced "socialized ADD," then you could talk with your/a doctor about this and see if you have clinical ADD/ADHD.  There are plenty of people who can and do benefit from ADD/ADHD medication and/or theropy and are helped by doing so in a *responsible* fashion.  

As for actual motivations to find the optimal way to get your work done, well for me I was always extra-motivated knowing that I was bankrolling my own education, and if I didn't pass, I'd be screwing myself financially very badly.  Also, during the times that I was in relationships, my partner and I would always want to do well in order to impress each other and such.  Maybe find a girl you like, and convince yourself that she'd be attracted to a smart and sucessful version of you?  On a more light-hearted note, make an agreement with a buddy that if you don't get above a certain grade on a test or project, then you receive some form of punishment


----------



## OpiodSlave

Ipod, pack of ciggerettes, a few redbulls and complete solitude for atleast two hours.


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

Pillthrill said:


> I work at a grocery store in the health and beauty department. Its my job to put all the products on the shelf (stock) when they come on the truck, organize all the left over products (backstock, keep everything clean and in order as well as take care of any problems with the codes and stuff.
> 
> But I just can't keep motivated. I only work from 10am to 2pm and it just drags.
> I will mess around with stupid stuff, *socialize rather than putting stuff away and organize.*
> I'm just overwhelmed with all the things I have to do.
> Do you guys have any tips for staying motivated at work?



If you socialize, it is that part of yourself that needs agnowledgement, and the structural part of yourself is the one that makes you feel bored-the organizational.
It is understandable that you feel bored.
Why not ask your boss if you can work in the cash registers for a while, where you can talk to the customers, but since you know your limitations, to reduce your talkativeness to the minimum. 
In time, you might be able to get back into organization again.


----------



## Pillthrill

Well I'm not doing that job anymore and I'm only getting 3 hours a week. Certainly not enough to live on so I'm looking for another job.


----------



## D's

Redleader said:


> Also, during the times that I was in relationships, my partner and I would always want to do well in order to impress each other and such.  Maybe find a girl you like, and convince yourself that she'd be attracted to a smart and sucessful version of you?  On a more light-hearted note, make an agreement with a buddy that if you don't get above a certain grade on a test or project, then you receive some form of punishment



I've never tried that. even tho i'm still a freshmen here in college.
You said ur family lives 75miles from ur place, that's cool cuz my folks live about 30 miles, out in east bootah fuck Alabama. It really is quite there. The only problem is my Aunt that staie's their and talks the entire time i'm there about how she saw aliens the other night. So I walk and get lost intentionality in the pasture with a quilt, and some bug spray(along with my books).

I've only done this once because i'm scared of my aunt, and she tells me that i'm a failure, so i'm hesitant in going there.

I know what you mean going somewhere quiet.
As for my ADD, I'm in the Army ROTC lol adderal is a nonooo!!! 
Coffee is my life line now.

Did you manage to get throu college without ADD medicine?


----------



## RedLeader

D's said:


> I've never tried that. even tho i'm still a freshmen here in college.
> You said ur family lives 75miles from ur place, that's cool cuz my folks live about 30 miles, out in east bootah fuck Alabama. It really is quite there. The only problem is my Aunt that staie's their and talks the entire time i'm there about how she saw aliens the other night. So I walk and get lost intentionality in the pasture with a quilt, and some bug spray(along with my books).
> 
> I've only done this once because i'm scared of my aunt, and she tells me that i'm a failure, so i'm hesitant in going there.



Is she reasonable enough to respond well to something like "If you think I am a failure, can I prove to you through getting good grades that I am not?  Or at least work my way back toward gaining your approval?  But it would help me a great bit if I could have some privacy while I stay here, because I want to be able to focus as best as possible?" 

If she cannot work with that, then I sympathize (my mother too is a talker) and maybe going home to seek privacy isn't the best bet.  



> I know what you mean going somewhere quiet.
> As for my ADD, I'm in the Army ROTC lol adderal is a nonooo!!!
> Coffee is my life line now.



Is it still not allowed if you're given a genuine script for it by a doctor?  I don't know the army's official stance on prescription medicines.  *rangrz*, any help?


----------



## D's

Redleader said:


> Is she reasonable enough to respond well to something like "If you think I am a failure, can I prove to you through getting good grades that I am not?  Or at least work my way back toward gaining your approval?  But it would help me a great bit if I could have some privacy while I stay here, because I want to be able to focus as best as possible?"
> 
> If she cannot work with that, then I sympathize (my mother too is a talker) and maybe going home to seek privacy isn't the best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it still not allowed if you're given a genuine script for it by a doctor?  I don't know the army's official stance on prescription medicines.  *rangrz*, any help?



Awesome dude, that ment a lot. im going over there now. Thanks man


----------



## kzorro

I have to be in an area with no distractions in order to study, so the library is my favorite place to sit down and crank out some hw. There is absolutely nothing to do in a library. No computer, tv or anything. I never take notes from reading that's assigned and have never touched a highlighter. The best way (but definitely the most stressful way) for me to get shit done is to procrastinate til close to the deadline, because I want to succeed so I get my shit done no matter what, and if I procrastinate til the very end I'm forced to sit down and do it. Adderall is a wonderful study tool.


----------



## UndertheMoon

All through highschool I never studied. Never really had too. So I don't have any study habitats. Normally I'd sit in class and read the work/textbook and that was enough to pass test with A's and B's.  

I do plan to continue my education though. This "studying" thing..*sigh* I know I will have to do it to get further with my education.


----------



## TheMagicTriangle

Omg I just lost my 5 page essay!! Agh wtf! 
Tips for anyone always stay organized and never be lazy.
(specially you stoners )

Im in F maths class but acing everything else specially science, I love biology. This year is the only year I have worked hard in but I'm in the downer maths cause all I spent year nine on was jijjing school and drinking and shit. Big mistake. I want to go to uni and study veterinary science... 

I try to study like I should be now but come on posting on bluelight seems like a better idea atm


----------



## Rogue Robot

TheMagicTriangle said:


> Omg I just lost my 5 page essay!! Agh wtf!



autosave is a wonderful thing.  i learned this the hard way while typing out a 20 page paper a few years back when i lost about 9 pages of 12.   i usually set it to save every 2 minutes, no joke.


----------



## ebola?

Mine are very poor.
I wonder if this will be problematic...soon.

ebola


----------



## PinkStrawberries

I find that studying with a partner is the only way homework will ever be interesting enough to actually do. uh esp english homework...

Or you could try handcuffing yourself to a desk and have a friend take the key and tell them to come back later.


----------



## Pillthrill

Study? Not to. Guess I don't really care that much anymore at the moment.


----------



## AmorRoark

I like to get out of my apartment to study. I've heard it's really good to designate a place in your home to study and only use it for that. Unfortunately, I don't have a huge space to devote to this. Thus, I always study in this coffee shop around the corner or in the school's library. I do best at the library with my study partner but anything is better than my couch, lol.


----------



## D's

*Have you ever pulled "all nighters" in exam time?*

Ok so Yay I have my finals this week!! I don't sleep good at all, and if I do sleep it doesn't feel worth it. So I'm thinking about pulling at least an all nigher tonight, study till like 4AM, and taking a niceeeeee hot bath. So my question has anyone done this before, and is it safe?
Like my teacher tells me it's a bad idea because I'll forget everything if I stay up all night...(it's not like i'm reading 14 chapters of biology.)

Is it safe to stay up and study???


Also what do you suggest "night studying"? Do you study better reading, making note-cards, re-writing notes, making your own test's, or making questions in your Alphabits cereal. What works for you best.

I also found out that Bluelight is a distraction so after 10ish when my libary closes i'm going straight to my room with no internet and breaking up my book bag.

What do you suggest to begin with?

Help me! Thanks


----------



## Tomer

All nighters are part of the game in college.  If you're real self motivated, you get your shit done during the day and don't have to resort to all nighters.  Easier said than done.

I never really cared for school but I was lucky to have other ways of getting by.  Just make notecards, re write them, memorize, and you will be just fine.

Tomer


----------



## tylerwashere

ha, for SURE! sometimes with the help of some Adderol . Definitely the best tool while studying during exam time, or anytime you have a shitload of work or a 10page paper due like the next day. Im pretty sure its safe, as long as your not stayin up days in a row or doing it a couple days a week or something. i think you'll be straight man.
good luck

for me note cards and re-writing information works, but everyone's got their own way of studying. depends if you are a visual learner, hands on learner, etc....


----------



## maloxx

I've managed to memorize half of an advanced bio textbook that way 

it works differently for different people, 

but what I do is just repeat the formula/fact to myself really fast a bunch of times until I memorize it, and then once I've gone through the list I read over it one or two more times, got me an A+ 


no two people study the same though,


and yes, once you stay up pasta certain point sleep is useless, much better to chug several NOS over the course of the day


----------



## ebola?

But once, writing a paper for post-colonial theory.
I tend to do better doing little bits of work over a longer period.

ebola


----------



## D's

Ok so as for ''memorizing".. I know it's best to research it and find the vocabulary.


For example I have to memorize several sentences for the essay questions on the final/exam. It's nothing super hard. What's the best way to memorize things? Like English/History stuff??? ( not author, or names, more like titles, and events.)


----------



## D's

Ok so I found this works better for me..
1. No Internet/Bluelight (no matter how much I kick and scream.)
2. No where near other students, (makes me feel like they are watching... damn ufo's..
3. I have to be under a outside, and under a tree.
4.(since I got sum folks that live on the country I go out there and go to the big ass oak tree a mile out in the pasture.)
5.Different kinds of music for different subjects, (trance for math, rock for science. etc.
6. Take a 5 minute break per 45 minute of studying.
7. Set my alarm



and of course.. Take my adderal!

So I have my final exam and I just took a 20mg adderal. and the school computer lab closes in 30 minutes.. mm off to waffle house!(btw I have no laptop, I haven't made enough "A's" LOL


----------



## RedLeader

> Is it safe to stay up and study???



Safe for your body, yes, unless you take an extreme amount of stimulants in attempt to keep it going.  I mean, your body WILL fall asleep after some point to protect you.  

For ordinary exams, I'd always spend around 8 hours prior-to them studying.  If they were in the morning, I'd be up all night.  It's just what worked best for me - epsecially in courses more heavy on memorization. 

My second year of college, I got screwed.  Essentially, despite exam week stretching over 8 days, I was taking 5 courses at the time and they ALL had exams within a 51 hour window (first was Monday 8-11am and last was Wednesday 8-11am and I couldn't get any time changes despite asking).  So I just stayed up for the entire thing, which ended up being around 3 days, given study time before the first exam.  Haha, for the Wednesday morning exam, I was so out of it that I asked the professor if he minded if I took the test standing up.  I had a 94% going into the final exam, was really liked by the professor, and then ended up getting an 83% in the course.  I remember handing my exam in at the end, and just looking at the prof and saying "I'm sorry.  You'll soon understand."  

I pulled 13 all-nighters(!) the semester I wrote my master's thesis.   That was NOT fun.  

It's not exactly that I had bad study habits, but I do have OCD which peaks when I am stressed, and OCD tends to make academic efforts take longer.  



> For example I have to memorize several sentences for the essay questions on the final/exam. It's nothing super hard. What's the best way to memorize things? Like English/History stuff??? ( not author, or names, more like titles, and events.)



The song lyrics approach, though at first seeming kind of childish, actually works incredibly well.


----------



## D's

thanks. U all helped. The best way that workd(or is) working for me is to take a 10 minute break per 45 mins(stretch,walk,brush teeth,etc.) to bring me back 2 reality. I also made questions of all my lectures/notes.(made it in a test format) highlighted the most traumatizeing words and slowly milk the positive. Im stil not tired.(i shouldnt have taken that adderal at 8pm 2 nite.) im thinking more positive now than b4. Lol thanks yal wish meh luck! -d


----------



## Rogue Robot

I'll work on a project until I physically fall asleep at my desk.  However, I will not try to attend a final on little/no sleep.


----------



## Pillthrill

I've pulled MANY MANY all-nighters. Exam week and the week before at my last school, 2 hours of sleep a day. 
This week it was an all-nighter cause I out off homework. Drugs help you stay awake, but helping beyond the awake...I'm not so sure.


----------



## peer.review

I do my best studying in the early morning before most of the people in my house are awake (up at 5:30-6).  I make a cup of coffee, have some breakfast and start cycling through books that I am working on.  When I get bored or stop focusing on one book I put it down and pick up another one and repeat the cycle for about 5 or 6 hours ( I usually  stop studying around noon).  If I am reading a particularly difficult text (derrida, hegel, etc), then I copy the text that I find interesting into  note book (this slows me down and makes me focus).


----------



## ebola?

>>I find that studying with a partner>>

I usually dislike this--I end up spending undue time going over shit that I don't need to, as I'd imagine my partner would too.

ebola


----------



## peer.review

I agree with Ebola, I find studying with people can be distracting. However, sometimes it is good to get together with people after studying to discuss/debate because it forces you to use what you to apply what you learned in concise way.


----------



## askaboutme

kzorro said:


> The best way (but definitely the most stressful way) for me to get shit done is to procrastinate til close to the deadline, because I want to succeed so I get my shit done no matter what, and if I procrastinate til the very end I'm forced to sit down and do it.


i am the very same way


----------



## yougene

As I'm studying I'll write down the things I don't understand and questions that come up as well as the page number.  Later I find the answers by asking a tutor or looking on the internet.

I try to engage as many of the modes of learning as possible.  I eat small meals, light on sugar and caffeine.


----------



## leiphos

BottleOfOxy said:


> snort about 10mg of focalin



sounds just like me, except I always have very loud, fast music blaring and I always eat the shit, never snort it 

I'm a writing/literature major so most of my work involves either being creative or writing extensive literary analysis papers. the latter can be a bitch at times, though it is wonderful fun too (hard to explain). the stimulants definitely help me identify the glory of creating an awesome, well-crafted analysis of good writing -- or creating my own awesome writing, heehee


----------



## Eagleman

*SURVEY : Stimulant use by College Students*

For my final piece of writing in summer class, I was supposed to report on a problem that has, is, or always will be prevalent among college students. Some chose to report on the rape issue, some chose to report on crazed-gunmen who roam random campuses firing at will, some chose to write about students with drinking problems, and I chose stimulant abuse.

I love BL because I can always count on getting intelligent, useful responses from my BL buddies (well, some of you...) Anyway, if you are a college student who uses a stimulant (meth, pharm speed, ritalin, cocaine) for ANY REASON (except for ADHD), I wanna know about it. So read on, and answer a few quick questions please. Your answers will go toward education. All of these drugs discussed below, for all practical purposes, will be referred to as "speed." And yes I know, cocaine is not speed! It will be referred to as such in this thread.

I. Are you in college?
II. Is stimulant abuse common at your college?
III. What country or what part of the US do you attend college?

1. Have you ever used any of these drugs: cocaine, Ritalin (or generics), Adderall (or generics), Focalin, Dexedrine or another form of dextro-amp such as Vyvanse, or methamphetamine (street dope, called crank, zip, tweak, etc).

2. If yes, was it to give you a "push" through your studies and hard work? Or was it purely for fun (i.e. taking speed at a party for increased stamina).

3. If you use this drug recreationally, explain why you choose to use this drug, i.e. tell me how it "gets you off."

4. Many of my college friends refer to IR Adderall as "Study Buddies." Would you agree with this nickname? Have they benefited your academic work in any way?

5. IN YOUR OPINION / EXPERIENCE, are men more prone to abusing speed than women? I don't want facts or statistics, I want educated opinions and first-hand knowledge.

6. Do you have a stimulant of choice? Is there one that simply cannot be beat?

7. How do you usually take your stimulants? Do you simply swallow it, or do you snort or inject, or in the case of meth, smoke it?

8. Have you ever tried to curb your stimulant use and were unable to do so?

9. If yes, have you suffered any ill effects (i.e. weight loss, chronic insomnia, poor hygiene, or psychosis / bizarre behavior due to excessive use)?

10. Lastly, how does your stimulant abuse make you feel? Guilty? Cool? Indifferent (don't give a fuck either way)? Other emotions?

Thank you for your time; with your input I will turn in another brilliantly written report on drug abuse. 

"Bonus" Question: What is your opinion of the so-called "War On Drugs"? I for one think it is a farce. It wastes taxpayer money, puts innocent people in jail, and the "war" is simply unwinnable. You show me a United States without a black market and I'll eat a horse penis.


----------



## Eagleman

*Me*



eagleman said:


> i. Are you in college? Yes
> ii. Is stimulant abuse common at your college? Yes
> iii. What country or what part of the us do you attend college? Iowa, usa
> 
> 1. Have you ever used any of these drugs: Cocaine, ritalin (or generics), adderall (or generics), focalin, dexedrine or another form of dextro-amp such as vyvanse, or methamphetamine (street dope, called crank, zip, tweak, etc).
> Yes
> 
> 2. If yes, was it to give you a "push" through your studies and hard work? Or was it purely for fun (i.e. Taking speed at a party for increased stamina).
> Mostly for cramming and focusing on work, but i've been known to indulge on saturday nights
> 
> 3. If you use this drug recreationally, explain why you choose to use this drug, i.e. Tell me how it "gets you off."
> keeps me awake and feeling awesome so i can enjoy the party until everyone is gone (and drink my weight in beer and not catch a buzz haha).
> 
> 4. Many of my college friends refer to ir adderall as "study buddies." would you agree with this nickname? Have they benefited your academic work in any way?
> Yes / yes
> 
> 5. In your opinion / experience, in your area, are men more prone to abusing speed, or women? I don't want facts or statistics, i want educated opinions and first-hand knowledge.
> Women love coke and crank round these parts.
> 
> 6. Do you have a stimulant of choice? Is there one that simply cannot be beat?
> I used to swear by meth, but the euphoria is so strong that it's almost distracting. Nowadays, i prefer dex.
> 
> 7. How do you usually take your stimulants? Do you simply swallow it, or do you snort or inject, or in the case of meth, smoke it?
> Any pill i will swallow, if it's meth i will smoke or inject.
> 
> 8. Have you ever tried to curb your stimulant use and were unable to do so?
> Yes
> 
> 9. If yes, have you suffered any ill effects (i.e. Weight loss, chronic insomnia, poor hygiene, or psychosis / bizarre behavior due to excessive use)?
> Chronic insomnia--yes. Poor hygiene--no, i obsess over myself while i'm high on stims. Bizarre behavior--yes, my parents thought i had gone berzerk-o after staying awake 3 nights in a row, they were ready to commit me until i was forced to tell the truth.
> 
> 10. Lastly, how does your stimulant abuse make you feel? Guilty? Cool? Indifferent (don't give a fuck either way)? Other emotions?
> Mixed feelings. When i take a slightly-more-than-therapeutic dose to help me study and focus, i don't get all spun out. When i take a dose or several doses to get high, i always feel guilty and paranoid because i hate trying to hide things from my wife. It's so juvenile...suffice to say i don't abuse stims to get high much.
> 
> Thank you for your time; with your input i will turn in another brilliantly written report on drug abuse.
> 
> "bonus" question: What is your opinion of the so-called "war on drugs"?
> I for one think it is a farce. It wastes taxpayer money, puts innocent people in jail, and the "war" is simply unwinnable. You show me a united states without a black market and i'll eat a horse penis.[/quote/]


----------



## leiphos

I. Are you in college? Yes.
II. Is stimulant abuse common at your college? I am not sure.
III. What country or what part of the US do you attend college? Northeastern United States

1. Have you ever used any of these drugs: cocaine, Ritalin (or generics), Adderall (or generics), Focalin, Dexedrine or another form of dextro-amp such as Vyvanse, or methamphetamine (street dope, called crank, zip, tweak, etc). I've done Dexedrine, Ritalin, Concerta, Cocaine, Crack, Adderall, street amphetamine, and Focalin. Never Vyvanse or methamphetamine, though.

2. If yes, was it to give you a "push" through your studies and hard work? Or was it purely for fun (i.e. taking speed at a party for increased stamina). I've been taking the drugs since I was 10. It was pushed on me to help me stay in school, because I was failing due to severe emotional problems and supposed ADHD. Now I use it to excess, but still mostly just for work. I just tend to take my work more seriously than I have to. I feel the need to be productive 24/7, even during my breaks, which means near constant stimulant use/abuse.

3. If you use this drug recreationally, explain why you choose to use this drug, i.e. tell me how it "gets you off." I don't really use them recreationally. Only to write, because I'm a creative writing major. In a sense, therefore, it's recreational. I use it for my art. But that is also my school-work. It's complicated...

4. Many of my college friends refer to IR Adderall as "Study Buddies." Would you agree with this nickname? Have they benefited your academic work in any way? Most certainly. But I prefer Focalin to Adderall by far.

5. IN YOUR OPINION / EXPERIENCE, are men more prone to abusing speed than women? I don't want facts or statistics, I want educated opinions and first-hand knowledge. I dated a girl who used speed with me recreationally and became heavily addicted to stimulants. I believe she is clean now (I hope). Other than that, yes (in terms of school-work), I have met several women who use stimulants to get ahead academically.

6. Do you have a stimulant of choice? Is there one that simply cannot be beat? Focalin. Nothing beats it. Cocaine feels better and gets me more hyped, but it lasts for no time at all. Focalin is the best there is, in my opinion. I would say Focalin first, then adderall, then cocaine, then dexedrine, then the rest (the bulshit ones. i.e. ritalin, concerta, etc.)

7. How do you usually take your stimulants? Do you simply swallow it, or do you snort or inject, or in the case of meth, smoke it? I swallow them. But on occasion I have snorted focalin and adderall. And I have snorted ritalin/concerta. and I had a brief stint of IV cocaine use (luckily I was at the end of the line and went into AA a month after I began injecting it).

8. Have you ever tried to curb your stimulant use and were unable to do so? (I stopped successfully this past June after a full year of daily hardcore use of Focalin, Adderall and Cocaine. I was 100% successful.)

9. If yes, have you suffered any ill effects (i.e. weight loss, chronic insomnia, poor hygiene, or psychosis / bizarre behavior due to excessive use)? Now that I'm back on stimulants (daily) I can say that yes, it makes me eat very little, sleep very little, bathe very little, and think very strangely. I like to think it improves my writing, but realistically my body is running on zero everything.

10. Lastly, how does your stimulant abuse make you feel? Guilty? Cool? Indifferent (don't give a fuck either way)? Other emotions? It makes me feel very positive and motivated. Then, when I crash, I feel ready to die.


----------



## Mr. Tambourine Man

For my final piece of writing in summer class, I was supposed to report on a problem that has, is, or always will be prevalent among college students. Some chose to report on the rape issue, some chose to report on crazed-gunmen who roam random campuses firing at will, some chose to write about students with drinking problems, and I chose stimulant abuse.

I love BL because I can always count on getting intelligent, useful responses from my BL buddies (well, some of you...) Anyway, if you are a college student who uses a stimulant (meth, pharm speed, ritalin, cocaine) for ANY REASON (except for ADHD), I wanna know about it. So read on, and answer a few quick questions please. Your answers will go toward education. All of these drugs discussed below, for all practical purposes, will be referred to as "speed." And yes I know, cocaine is not speed! It will be referred to as such in this thread.

I. Are you in college? Yes

II. Is stimulant abuse common at your college? No, amphetamines used by less than 3% as shown in recent poll

III. What country or what part of the US do you attend college? West Coast, Central CA

1. Have you ever used any of these drugs: cocaine, Ritalin (or generics), Adderall (or generics), Focalin, Dexedrine or another form of dextro-amp such as Vyvanse, or methamphetamine (street dope, called crank, zip, tweak, etc).

I have used Ritalin/Conerta, Adderall (IR and XR), and propylhexedrine (extracted from nasal inhalers).

2. If yes, was it to give you a "push" through your studies and hard work? Or was it purely for fun (i.e. taking speed at a party for increased stamina). 

I've very occasionally taken speed recreationally , such as for a party, but more usually if I use it I do so to help get through multi-day cramming sessions, or very long essays. 

3. If you use this drug recreationally, explain why you choose to use this drug, i.e. tell me how it "gets you off." 

It helps ward off tiredness, and increases my sociability, the standard effects of stimulants. However, I have found that is rarely worth the comedown I experience, and if I need a booster, I will be more inclined to use caffeine or betel nut.

4. Many of my college friends refer to IR Adderall as "Study Buddies." Would you agree with this nickname? Have they benefited your academic work in any way?

Adderall can definitely help my studies in the short term, but it is not something that I feel would be helpful to use daily, as the side effects would outweigh the benefits. I have found such stimulants most useful for concentrating a large volume of work into a very small ( or not study-advantageous) time frame.

5. IN YOUR OPINION / EXPERIENCE, are men more prone to abusing speed than women? I don't want facts or statistics, I want educated opinions and first-hand knowledge. 

I have known more male stimulant users than female stimulant users, of which I know very few, so I do not have any opinion on this matter.

6. Do you have a stimulant of choice? Is there one that simply cannot be beat?

For a powerful stimulant, I have found Adderall XR to be the most enjoyable and useful for studying, whereas propylhexedrine would be my favorite "recreational" stimulant, as I find it to be the most euphoric, but also the least energizing. However, if I don't want to risk a comedown, I will often use betel nut, which I have found to be a fantastic day-to-day study aid.

7. How do you usually take your stimulants? Do you simply swallow it, or do you snort or inject, or in the case of meth, smoke it?

I've only ever consumed stimulants orally, as I have found snorting (such as with ritalin) to be less productive, as the effects peak and diminish too quickly)

8. Have you ever tried to curb your stimulant use and were unable to do so?

No, my stimulant use is very occasional, since I cannot enjoy it more than once every so often without getting unspeakably bad comedowns, although recently I've found a way to avoid the worst of them.

9. If yes, have you suffered any ill effects (i.e. weight loss, chronic insomnia, poor hygiene, or psychosis / bizarre behavior due to excessive use)?

Other than ocasionally altered sleep patterns directly following use, or the occasional side effects of 2.5 days of sleeplessness (such as mild delusions of hearing noises such as closing doors, or my name being called), no other affects have been noted, and certainly no long term effects.

10. Lastly, how does your stimulant abuse make you feel? Guilty? Cool? Indifferent (don't give a fuck either way)? Other emotions?

Directly following my comedown, I feel generally guilty about numerous aspects of my life, but after some experience Ive come to realize that this is merely a reaction to low neurotransmitter levels, and I have learned to at least try to be skeptical of my thoughts while my frame of mind. Otherwise, I view it as a behavior which I have been able to control, and use to my advantage. At no time have I ever been concerned about my stimulant use.

Thank you for your time; with your input I will turn in another brilliantly written report on drug abuse. 

"Bonus" Question: What is your opinion of the so-called "War On Drugs"? 

I second the OP, it's an unspeakably misguided waste of money and resources, to say nothing of the injustices it perpetrates in the name of saving society and people from themselves. As long as real crimes are being perpetrated, the drug war will be the absolute lowest priority for a society, and in its current form it will always be an imposition on personal freedoms.


----------



## mrezt

I. Are you in college? *Yes*
II. Is stimulant abuse common at your college? *During exam weeks stimulants are very easy to find.  Otherwise its mostly weed or psychedelics *
III. What country or what part of the US do you attend college? * North Carolina*

1. Have you ever used any of these drugs: cocaine, Ritalin (or generics), Adderall (or generics), Focalin, Dexedrine or another form of dextro-amp such as Vyvanse, or methamphetamine (street dope, called crank, zip, tweak, etc). * I have used adderall, ritalin and focalin*

2. If yes, was it to give you a "push" through your studies and hard work? Or was it purely for fun (i.e. taking speed at a party for increased stamina). * I take it for fun most of the time.  During exam weeks i might take some to get a lot of work done quickly, but most of the time it is for fun *

3. If you use this drug recreationally, explain why you choose to use this drug, i.e. tell me how it "gets you off." *  I quit smoking weed, and only drink sometimes.  I don't want to get extremely high and so i take adderall.  It gives me a good mood, lots of energy and makes doing almost any activity fun.   * 

4. Many of my college friends refer to IR Adderall as "Study Buddies." Would you agree with this nickname? Have they benefited your academic work in any way? * I would agree.  I have taken them and gotten a large amount of work done quickly.  They let me focus and be more productive.*

5. IN YOUR OPINION / EXPERIENCE, are men more prone to abusing speed than women? I don't want facts or statistics, I want educated opinions and first-hand knowledge. *  In my experience i have only known men who do stimulants. *

6. Do you have a stimulant of choice? Is there one that simply cannot be beat? * I like adderall because its easy to get and the euphoria/effects are better than ritalin or focalin.*

7. How do you usually take your stimulants? Do you simply swallow it, or do you snort or inject, or in the case of meth, smoke it? * I crush up the adderall and put it in about a shot's worth of warm water, stir and then drink it.*

8. Have you ever tried to curb your stimulant use and were unable to do so? *Yes i have curbed my use, i don't do it more than once a week and i stop for extended periods of time.  Right now i havent done it in over a month and have had no problem at all stopping*

9. If yes, have you suffered any ill effects (i.e. weight loss, chronic insomnia, poor hygiene, or psychosis / bizarre behavior due to excessive use)? - 

10. Lastly, how does your stimulant abuse make you feel? Guilty? Cool? Indifferent (don't give a fuck either way)? Other emotions? *  I wouldnt say i abuse it, but at times when i do it once a week for a while i do feel a little guilty (for a specific reason i wont list) but also a bit indifferent *


-I see the war on drugs as a failure.  Too much money being spent on it and too many good people locked up.  Weed should be legal but other drugs should not


----------



## Tronica

As discussed with Eagleman privately, the Drug Studies forum is actually not the right place for the thread. 

The mods here have recently been discussing the parameters of our forum. We believe Drug Studies should be preserved for research projects run by university staff or students that have passed ethics approval at those institutions. They tend to also collect their data anonymously, ie. not within the forum discussion, eg. an external anonymous online survey or interviewing by phone or face-to-face.

I think this is a normal thread, with a little more structure in it, and I think it would be appropriate in Other Drugs. Of course, OD Mods may disagree... feel free to discuss more if needed. 

-----> Other drugs


----------



## The_Chef

I. I am not currently in college. I graduated with various honors this past spring.
II. I don't have any official statistics but in my experience stimulant use was fairly widespread and socially acceptable. By no means ubiquitous mind you, but still commonplace and in many ways entrenched into the school's social culture (I.E. jokes about Adderall abuse in the school's humor publication, etc)
III. Midwestern United States

1. I have used Cocaine, Adderall, Ritalin/Methylphenidate and Dexedrine.

2. I have taken them both to help with academic work and recreationally with about a 50/50 split between the two.

3. I enjoyed the mental sharpness. I am by no means a social butterfly but put a 20 mg Adderall or a couiple of lines of yay into my system and I am the life of the fucking party, sharp as a tack. My mind tends to go at a mile a minute and the drugs help my body catch up.  (ADD/ADHD? Probably) Being able to drink and party into the wee hours of the morning on weekends after getting 2-3 hours of sleep a night over the course of the night is a nice bonus.

4. In my experience as well as that of others stimulants as a 'study buddy' are a mixed bag. On one hand they are fantastic for processing and churning out information, I.E. reading or mathematics. On the other hand they are a hinderance to writing, academic or otherwise. In spite of the mental acuity stimulants seem to harm my creativity.

5. No, especially considering the weight loss factor.

6. Not really. Obviously cocaine takes the biscuit as far as recreation goes (and was my drug of choice back in High School) but I'm not even that big of a fan of that these days.

7. Oral, snorted or plugged for the pharms. Always nasal with the cocaine.

8. By my senior year I hardly used any stimulant stronger than coffee any more. I was an English major and given what I said earlier about their effect on writing they really weren't that useful and I preferred opiates for recreation.

9. A little over four years back, in the midst of finals in my freshman year, I suffered what would probably be considered a nervous breakdown brought on by stress and heavy amphetamine use. Bad stuff to say the least. Furthermore, in order to fight off the comedown of the various stimulants I had been using I turned to depressants, most notably opiates. After this episode I began to move away from stimulant use (Yes, I know a smarter man than I would have quit right away but there's no quit in me) but quickly fell into opiate addiction. Been there on and off (currently off) ever since.

10. One of my main problems I have with stimulant usage is that it turns me into such a nice person. When I'm thwacked out on coke or uppers I am considerate, understanding and helpful. It's like the asshole switch in my brain is turned off. This sounds like a good thing but it isn't. I enjoy being an asshole and the feeling of drugs taking away an aspect of my personality, albeit one that most people would see as negative, is fucking frightening. Beyond that I could care less, I just like getting high.

The war on drugs: Even Nixon, who coined the term, would be revolted. Local, state and federal drug enforcement units are nothing short of paramilitaries, the strong-arm branch of a war on the American underclass. I am by no means wholly pro-legalization: I've got no illusions about my primary hobby being good for me and America's hyperconsumerism and tendency towards excess makes grilled fucking meat a health threat, much less crack. That being said arming cops with assault rifles and using military equipment to find and destroy fucking plants on public land are not viable solutions.


----------



## djsim

Tronica said:


> I think this is a normal thread, with a little more structure in it, and I think it would be appropriate in Other Drugs. Of course, OD Mods may disagree... feel free to discuss more if needed.
> 
> -----> Other drugs



I like it


----------



## stringtheory

One thing you might consider Eagleman is your tenth question is worded in such a way as to be both inaccurate and prejudicial.  You asked for anyone who uses prescription or illegal stimulants for any other reason other than ADHD to answer the questions, implying that any use other than ADHD is abuse. ( You ask them to describe what they feel after abusing their medications. )

It is not.  There are many prescriptions written for amphetamines that are off-label, meaning they are not tested and verified medical solutions by the FDA and the medical association.  But they remain valid, as most pharmaceutical companies will not spend the money to get their drugs approved for treatment for all pertinent conditions as it is very expensive to do so.  They just get it tested for the condition(s) most likely to provide the greatest market share.

Amphetamines have been proven to be effective for rehabilitation of stroke victims, otherwise untreatable depression and chronic fatigue as well as many other conditions, and are often prescribed as a sound treatment for those ailments.

They are still prescribed on-label for narcolepsy as well.


----------



## Unknown

This isnt the forum for this thread.

OD to DC


----------



## RedLeader

*The Performance-Enhancing Drugs MEGA-Thread*

*The Performance-Enhancing Drugs MEGA-Thread
Education & Careers Version ​*

Recently, the E&C staff has decided to instantiate a MEGA-thread concerning performance-enhancing substances and their influence(s) on education and/or career experiences, within this forum.  Though, as suggested in the forum guidelines, we generally do not like threads gravitating to discussions of such topics, we understand the prominence that such drugs have on university campuses and in work environments.  And through such, we wish to open a proper arena for this topic, which would allow the general theme of E&C to better cross with the harm reduction and responsible substance use principles of Bluelight.  

________________________________________

Here are some relavent links to information on performance-enchancing drugs:

*From Erowid*
Methylphenidate (Ritalin)
Amphetamines Ecclectic
Methamphetamine
Caffeine
Ephedrine
Cocaine
Modafinil
Nootropyl (Piracetam)

*From Bluelight (FAQs) *
Safer Use of Stimulants
Amphetamines
Methylphenidate (Ritalin)
Cocaine

*From E&C (and the Archive)*
How to Study with ADD
Drugs = Good Grades?
Do You Still Get Good Grades while using Drugs?
Adderall


________________________________________

_What directions should this thread take?_

The E&C staff does not promote nor frown upon drug use within academic and/or professional realms.  Such choices are, in the end, personal for each and every one of us. Ideally, this thread will properly compare the positives and negatives of using substances to better one's standing, both allowing experienced posters to reflect and give advice, and younger posters to discuss their choices regarding this topic and their studies and/or work.  In specific:


Have you used drugs to improve your performance in school or in your profession?
Are you contemplating using drugs to improve the quality of your work?
How do you feel about the moral/ethical conflicts that result from students or employees gaining a (perhaps) unfair advantage through drug use?
Do you belive that you have ADD/ADHD and would perform better if medicinally treated? 
Do you have any further questions about using substances in academic or professional settings?

So share your stories!  Give your advice, and ask your questions!  

*Note that this is a first-draft, so any suggestions to better improve the thread should be sent via PM to either of the forum moderators Redleader and Rogue Robot, or to the relavent administrator Chaos Butterfly.  We always appreciate your feedback


----------



## pr0d1gy

I. Are you in college?  
*Yes
*
II. Is stimulant abuse common at your college? 
*Yes *

III. What country or what part of the US do you attend college?  
*USA*

1. Have you ever used any of these drugs: cocaine, Ritalin (or generics), Adderall (or generics), Focalin, Dexedrine or another form of dextro-amp such as Vyvanse, or methamphetamine (street dope, called crank, zip, tweak, etc).
*Yes all of the above*

2. If yes, was it to give you a "push" through your studies and hard work? Or was it purely for fun (i.e. taking speed at a party for increased stamina).
*Both*

3. If you use this drug recreationally, explain why you choose to use this drug, i.e. tell me how it "gets you off."
*Really am not that big on stimulants, I will use them every now and then though. They all make me to paranoid*

4. Many of my college friends refer to IR Adderall as "Study Buddies." Would you agree with this nickname? Have they benefited your academic work in any way?
*I take Vyvnase and don't abuse it (much). It helps alot*

5. IN YOUR OPINION / EXPERIENCE, are men more prone to abusing speed than women? I don't want facts or statistics, I want educated opinions and first-hand knowledge.
*Girls seem to be bigger on prescription pills, In my experience more of them use then guys I know*

6. Do you have a stimulant of choice? Is there one that simply cannot be beat?
*Dextroamphetamine, just works great, not over stimulating or anxiety causing *

7. How do you usually take your stimulants? Do you simply swallow it, or do you snort or inject, or in the case of meth, smoke it?
*swallow*

8. Have you ever tried to curb your stimulant use and were unable to do so?
*No ive been on vyvanse for about a year and have no problems stopping for a week or more
*
9. If yes, have you suffered any ill effects (i.e. weight loss, chronic insomnia, poor hygiene, or psychosis / bizarre behavior due to excessive use)?
*Slightly more paranoid then I used to be *

10. Lastly, how does your stimulant abuse make you feel? Guilty? Cool? Indifferent (don't give a fuck either way)? Other emotions?
*Bipolar sometimes*

Thank you for your time; with your input I will turn in another brilliantly written report on drug abuse.

"Bonus" Question: What is your opinion of the so-called "War On Drugs"? I for one think it is a farce. It wastes taxpayer money, puts innocent people in jail, and the "war" is simply unwinnable. You show me a United States without a black market and I'll eat a horse penis.

*War on drugs is insane, I hope to see some substances now scheduled become decriminalized or legal in my life time. I am aware in some places MJ is decriminalized, that gives me alot of hope but sadly i live in the most backwards state in the union*


----------



## Tronica

Glad everyone is still responding while we throw this thread across the board like a football 

===> Education & Careers


----------



## RedLeader

*I. Are you in college?* Nope, finished. 

*II. Is stimulant abuse common at your college?* It was moreso at my school for undergrad than for grad work. 

*III. What country or what part of the US do you attend college?* I went to undergrad in midwest America and grad school in Australia. 

*1. Have you ever used any of these drugs: cocaine, Ritalin (or generics), Adderall (or generics), Focalin, Dexedrine or another form of dextro-amp such as Vyvanse, or methamphetamine (street dope, called crank, zip, tweak, etc).* Yes, yes, yes, no, yes, yes respectively.  

2.* If yes, was it to give you a "push" through your studies and hard work? Or was it purely for fun (i.e. taking speed at a party for increased stamina).* In undergrad, it was about 50/50.  I used adderall, ritalin and dexedrine for studying/homework purposes, but then used cocaine and speed for recreation.  In grad school, I basically only used amphetamine sulfate, and this was basically to pull 19 all nighters the semester I was finishing my master's thesis.  I was using MDMA recreationally as well at the time, but that's not quite the type of stimulant I think you are interested in.  

3. *If you use this drug recreationally, explain why you choose to use this drug, i.e. tell me how it "gets you off."*  Adderall, ritalin and the other ADD/ADHD drugs basically do allow you to focus, and furthermore feel motivated about focusing, for a long period of time. This worked well for me when I was younger, as it was "all I needed."  Sure, it also made me happier and more friendly, but really I often used such just to study alone in my room for 36 hours at a time.  In grad school, I moved up to using pure ampheteamines, "speed" if you will, which is a lot stronger than the ADD/ADHD stuff.  It allowed me to go for even longer periods of time, but it was also mcuh more euphoric.  As for recreation use, I think that's beyond the scope here. 

*4. Many of my college friends refer to IR Adderall as "Study Buddies." Would you agree with this nickname? Have they benefited your academic work in any way?*  Sure, it's good for that.  Really good, especially when it's your first dabble into the world of stimulants.  However, after using street speed, methamphetamine, MDPV and other much stronger chemicals, I find that the former drugs no longer really work on me.  My threshold got pushed way up over time.  

*5. IN YOUR OPINION / EXPERIENCE, are men more prone to abusing speed than women? I don't want facts or statistics, I want educated opinions and first-hand knowledge.*  With the ADD/ADHD meds (adderall, ritalin, etc.) no.  For using cocaine and other stimulants recreationally, I'd also say no (we all know that women love coke!).  But for using the harder drugs for study purposes, I'd say that yes, it's more of a guy thing.  

*6. Do you have a stimulant of choice? Is there one that simply cannot be beat?*  For studying, I actually (going against the crowd here) really like 1-benzylpiperazine HCl (refined BZP), but I also like MDPV and (of course) pure amphetamine sulfate.  For partying, nothing beats street-speed/MDMA. 

*7. How do you usually take your stimulants? Do you simply swallow it, or do you snort or inject, or in the case of meth, smoke it?*

In undergrad, I'd use stimulants maybe once every 2-4 weeks, both for studying and for recreation.  In grad school, I used amphetamine sulfate and 1-benzylpiperazine HCl about 3 times per week for academic purposes, and then used other stimulants recreationally on the weekends. 


*8. Have you ever tried to curb your stimulant use and were unable to do so?*

Stimulants have been one of the easier habits for me to break (bar MDMA).  I deal much better with psychologically-addictive drugs than physically addictive ones, and most stims fit the latter. 
*
9. If yes, have you suffered any ill effects (i.e. weight loss, chronic insomnia, poor hygiene, or psychosis / bizarre behavior due to excessive use)?*

Weight loss and chronic insomnia, yes.  I am pretty seasoned with drugs, so my degree of use didn't make me go loony or anything.  But I had a few times where I'd try to go 3+ days awake on stims and that never ended very well. 

*10. Lastly, how does your stimulant abuse make you feel? Guilty? Cool? Indifferent (don't give a fuck either way)? Other emotions?* I have a ton of grief for using them, becuase I feel like they give an unfair and illegal advantage to the students who do use them. It's akin to cheating on a test.  Ideally, only people with medically-diagnosed ADD/ADHD should be on them.  But mainly, I saw it as a means-to-an-end.  I wanted to write a stellar thesis and do great work, and they allowed me to do such.  


*"Bonus" Question: What is your opinion of the so-called "War On Drugs"? *  (This is cross-posted from a thread about legalization in DC).  

I don't like its flavor and get quite frustrated over isolated incidents, but I understand its purpse.  I am not for the legalization of any drugs.  Let me explain why.  

People are often not thinking about the entire picture when answering this question. If you think America is viewed negatively by the world now, imagine what would happen if we legalized drugs. Career criminals wouldn't just stop being bad. They'd shift ther motives from importing and distributing to exporting the (legal) American drugs to other countries where the drugs are still illegal. The drug users of the world would want the American drugs, as they'd be the most pure as a result of above arguments. Given the amount of exportation of goods America has, this would make the rest of the world paranoid that anything received from America could be hiding drugs. This would be terrible for our trade and our foreign relations, as buyers would turn to other nations to buy comparable goods with a lot less risk. We are NOT in a position right now as a nation to take another huge blow to our economy, and legalizing drugs (even if the taxing profits from doing such existed) would IMO cause a negative net effect on revenue coming from global export buyers into the USA. It's not solely a HR question.

Case-in-point: Saudi Arabia. I have a friend who works as a contractor in Saudi Arabia, where alcohol is illegal, and we've had this conversation. Now all of the alochol currently in Saudi Arabia comes to be by either 1) it being processed within Saudi Arabia or 2) smuggled in from other countries. Now given what we know about prohibition, namely that it caused alcohol to be much more dangerous because it was being produced in backwoods Kentucky "clandestinely," it makes sense that the majority of alcohol in SA is smuggled in. People will pay a premium to have a bottle of Smirnoff illegally imported than drink what's being produced at the nearest farm. 

Now alcohol smuggling is pretty much a "pay them off" type of deal, since think about it - alcohol's not exactly the size of heroin. But my point is that even if the USA did not trade with SA (we do, but assume we don't), we know that some of our European allies do. Every country in the world has heroin and heroin addicts, including SA, so our allies would be forced to suffer trade blows analagous to the case I made above for USA if they legalize like we do. Because if we're producing pharmecuitical heroin, you had better believe that every country in the world will contain enough addicts to establish criminal ties to any of the given legalization nations. 

The result would be that the countries that chose not to legalize (and come on, 30-50% of the countries in this world would NEVER even consider legalizing drugs) would begin to trade more amongst each other. They would become ostricized financially from the countries which did legalize, and this in turn would create economic, policial and social sentiments. Furthermore, even if trade ceases, the addicts in the ostricized countries will want our heroin still. With no trade, how does the heroin get there? Drug mules? Pretty soon there would be travel restrictions and such. In would be a step in the reverse direction from global cohesiveness, and just IMO not be a smart move for the leading countries of the world. 

So in theory, this would work if every country would be up for it. But practically, given the fact that there are enough countries which would never work with us on this, I cannot be in favor of legalization. I know the ills of illegalization within our own culture are very bad (as many have pointed out), but this would be a whole new realm of chaos.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I was going to move it to DC, but I thought it'd be better in OD.  However, this really does fit better in Education & Careers.  

Good job, mods.


----------



## satricion

Don't you think getting your information from an online forum which is populated entirely by drug users is going to bias the results you get a little? I mean, yeah everyone here uses drugs, but does that make it a significant issue more broadly?


----------



## Tronica

Yes, Eagleman should be careful not to generalise from these responses to "college students" generally. I think you can get around that by careful wording and including some published statistics on the prevelance of non-medical use of prescription drugs in your area. There's a lot of studies you can drawn on in the academic literature, most are from the US.


----------



## Transcendence

*I. Are you in college?*
Yes
*
II. Is stimulant abuse common at your college?*
Yes

*III. What country or what part of the US do you attend college?*
NE USA

1.* Have you ever used any of these drugs: cocaine, Ritalin (or generics), Adderall (or generics), Focalin, Dexedrine or another form of dextro-amp such as Vyvanse, or methamphetamine (street dope, called crank, zip, tweak, etc).*

Yes all of the above except for meth.

*2. If yes, was it to give you a "push" through your studies and hard work? Or was it purely for fun (i.e. taking speed at a party for increased stamina).*

Both

*3. If you use this drug recreationally, explain why you choose to use this drug, i.e. tell me how it "gets you off."*

I thought stimulants were great when I first tried them, but my opinion quickly changed to "shit". I now hate anything stronger than caffeine with a passion.  

*4. Many of my college friends refer to IR Adderall as "Study Buddies." Would you agree with this nickname? Have they benefited your academic work in any way?*

No, my work suffers when I'm on stimulants; especially my writing. It keeps my path of focus FAR too narrow to do anything creative or interesting. When I study on speed I think I'm learning tons when I'm high on the stuff, but when I'm sober I realize that I've wasted far to much time taking notes and not enough actually memorizing/understanding the material.


*
5. IN YOUR OPINION / EXPERIENCE, are men more prone to abusing speed than women? I don't want facts or statistics, I want educated opinions and first-hand knowledge.*
Girls seem to be bigger on prescription pills and stimulants in general. And far more annoying than guys on stimulants haha. I know that's sexist and not true for all girls though. My ex was the most annoying creature on the planet when on MDMA or dex.

*6. Do you have a stimulant of choice? Is there one that simply cannot be beat?*
Caffeine. And even that I don't like that much.
*
7. How do you usually take your stimulants? Do you simply swallow it, or do you snort or inject, or in the case of meth, smoke it?*
swallow and very rarely snort (in order to decrease duration).

*8. Have you ever tried to curb your stimulant use and were unable to do so?*
No. Of course, it's easy for me because I hate them.

*9. If yes, have you suffered any ill effects (i.e. weight loss, chronic insomnia, poor hygiene, or psychosis / bizarre behavior due to excessive use)?*
I can't shut up about stupid meaningless shit when I'm tweaking. Not even when I'm alone. 

*10. Lastly, how does your stimulant abuse make you feel? Guilty? Cool? Indifferent (don't give a fuck either way)? Other emotions?*
I think I'm cool as shit when I'm on them. That's the problem. I also seem to be especially badly affected by the come down. I get near suicidal on the comedown of dex. FTS.


----------



## satricion

Tronica said:


> Yes, Eagleman should be careful not to generalise from these responses to "college students" generally. I think you can get around that by careful wording and including some published statistics on the prevelance of non-medical use of prescription drugs in your area. There's a lot of studies you can drawn on in the academic literature, most are from the US.



Yeah. I mean, you can argue that these are the views of regular (and probably poly) drug users, who identify enough with drugs as a part of their life that they'll spend time talking about them on the internet. But the fact that someone on bluelight thinks that drug use is common on their campus doesn't really say much. I mean, every single one of my friends smokes weed and likes it, but what can I say about the broader phd student population based on that? Nothing...


----------



## Eagleman

Hey it's just a little info to spice up my essay. I'm not basing my entire college education on shit I learn from BL. 
So don't question me. Just do the questionnaire, or don't. Thank you.


----------



## Zigarillo

I. Are you in college?

YES, GRADUATE SCHOOL

II. Is stimulant abuse common at your college?

YES

III. What country or what part of the US do you attend college?

maryland

1. Have you ever used any of these drugs: cocaine, Ritalin (or generics), Adderall (or generics), Focalin, Dexedrine or another form of dextro-amp such as Vyvanse, or methamphetamine (street dope, called crank, zip, tweak, etc).

YES, COCAINE, RITALIN, ADDERALL, DEXEDRINE, AND NOW TAKING AND ABUSING DESOXYN.  I FORGOT ABOUT MDMA/XTC

2. If yes, was it to give you a "push" through your studies and hard work? Or was it purely for fun (i.e. taking speed at a party for increased stamina).

FUN

3. If you use this drug recreationally, explain why you choose to use this drug, i.e. tell me how it "gets you off."

THE RUSH FROM IV USE OF RITALIN AND DESOXYN

4. Many of my college friends refer to IR Adderall as "Study Buddies." Would you agree with this nickname? Have they benefited your academic work in any way?

NO

5. IN YOUR OPINION / EXPERIENCE, are men more prone to abusing speed than women? I don't want facts or statistics, I want educated opinions and first-hand knowledge.

I THINK STIMULANT ABUSE IS NEARLY EQUALLY PREVALENT IN BOTH GENDERS, FROM PERSONAL EXP., AND DUE TO THE FACT BOTH HAVE THE SAME DOPAMINE/SERETONIN REWARD SYSTEM, AND PHYSIOLOGICAL RESPONSES WOULD BE THE SAME.  MOST WOMEN I KNOW THOUGH GET MORE SEXUALLY AROUSED THAN MEN, AND THIS IS A MAJOR CONTRIBUTOR TO THEIR USING.

6. Do you have a stimulant of choice? Is there one that simply cannot be beat?

NEARLY PURE, OR GREAT QUALITY CRACK/COCAINE INJECTED, AFTER HAVING A COUPLE OF DRINKS, DUE TO THE COCAETHYLENE CONVERSION.

7. How do you usually take your stimulants? Do you simply swallow it, or do you snort or inject, or in the case of meth, smoke it?

INJECTED IV

8. Have you ever tried to curb your stimulant use and were unable to do so?

NO

9. If yes, have you suffered any ill effects (i.e. weight loss, chronic insomnia, poor hygiene, or psychosis / bizarre behavior due to excessive use)?

10. Lastly, how does your stimulant abuse make you feel? Guilty? Cool? Indifferent (don't give a fuck either way)? Other emotions?

EUPHORIC RUSH, I GET HOT, AND FEEL GREAT WELL-BEING

Thank you for your time; with your input I will turn in another brilliantly written report on drug abuse. 

"Bonus" Question: What is your opinion of the so-called "War On Drugs"? I for one think it is a farce. It wastes taxpayer money, puts innocent people in jail, and the "war" is simply unwinnable. You show me a United States without a black market and I'll eat a horse penis. 

HORRIBLE REASON FOR TRYING TO GRAB VOTES BY POLITICIANS.  ALSO AN EXUSE BY THE LEGISLATURE TO TAKE MORE MONEY FROM U.S. CITIZENS.

Zig


----------



## Belisarius

Well, yes and no.  "Yes", if you mean I studied throughout the night.  "No", if you mean I never got any sleep.  I *always* made time for at least 2-3 hours of sleep; if I don't sleep at all I'm basically nonfunctional the next day, and it fucks up my entire circadian rhythm at that.  Not to mention that past a certain point a gallant fatalism forbade me from taking it too seriously.

As someone else said, the best way to avoid this crap is just to not wait until the last minute; this is why my peers were staying up all night fighting for computer space in the labs to finish a semester project, while I was sleeping tight on a few proofreading corrections.

I like my rest.


----------



## Max Power

I'm an insomniac, so I tend to do more all nighters than the average person.

That being said, sleep is crucial to retaining knowledge you have acquired during the day.

On top of that, if you don't get any rest you'll be tired the next day. If you have to take an exam, that may mean your grade will suffer as a result.

It's always best to avoid procrastination. Of course, that's much easier said than done.


----------



## ThaiDie4

D's said:


> thanks. U all helped. *The best way that workd(or is) working for me is to take a 10 minute break per 45 mins(stretch,walk,brush teeth,etc.) to bring me back 2 reality.* I also made questions of all my lectures/notes.(made it in a test format) highlighted the most traumatizeing words and slowly milk the positive. Im stil not tired.(i shouldnt have taken that adderal at 8pm 2 nite.) im thinking more positive now than b4. Lol thanks yal wish meh luck! -d



Yup, I do that too! I cant sit still for hours and hours without getting up or having a cigerette or something.

I have pulled a few all-nighters. I don't really mess with Adderall much or anything, I just keep a lot of coffee and Red Bull on hand. The nicotine in cigerettes helps me stay up too (not that I am recommending to start smoking if you haven't already!)

The way I study best is to go over a few pages of notes (maybe like 5) at a time, make sure I know them well, and then write a condensed-version of the information (usually like 1 page) and concentrate on that from here on out. By the time I've gone through and done this for all my notes, I continue to go over my condensed versions until I think I know everything. If I do end up getting any sleep, then I make sure to wake up and spend about an hour right before the test looking at my stuff again to pick up whatever my brain missed from the night before. So far it's worked well for me, I've never gotten lower than a B in a class in college.


----------



## w33dsp34k

yes, with amphs.


----------



## double ewe

used to do all-nighters with lots of stims, but at a certain point i A) got sick of stims and B) realized that i have a productivity threshold that makes an all-nighter a waste of a lot of time.

nowadays when i procrastinate, i put in 3-4 hours the night before, and then wake up early and wrap things up before class. a little sleep goes a long way, and i find that an hour or two of study time before class is optimal for me in terms of refreshing everything i learned in my cram session the night before.


----------



## leiphos

during the regular school year last semester and the one before it I binged on focalin and adderall almost every night, or every other night. I stayed up days at a time and got A's in my classes and did some great work. I want to function more conventionally this semester.


----------



## ebola?

When dancing with classical stimulants, one must use sober, careful, methodical scrutiny to discern whether they actually effect increased productivity or merely the perception thereof.

ebola


----------



## Sturnam

Don't forget Modafinil! I know it's not quite as big as amphetamines/methylphenidate, but I think it has a new place in the performance-enhancing area, especially since it lacks euphoria, and is pretty much only useful for keeping you awake.

Recently I've thought about trying to obtain some amphetamines or methylphenidate for studying, just to see if it could have any potential use for me. For the most part though, I think I don't have enough work for it to be worth it, i.e. I would finish all my work in an hour or 2, and then spend the rest of the time cleaning my room meticulously.

I don't think using them is wrong in any way. People will have different access private tutoring, more materials, and different levels of personal motivation/support, but that doesn't make any of those unethical. Besides, over-use of stimulants will bring out the negative effects, as well as the dependence issues, so it has a limit of its usefulness.


----------



## RedLeader

^ added to OP


----------



## Swerlz

What about Piracetam?


----------



## RedLeader

done


----------



## delta_9

Shit, if we're counting piracetam you might as well just link to nootropics in general.

edit - Thought I'd start things off by posting my current stack.
I wake up most days with 
800mg piracetam
2g fish oil
200mg DMAE
1 potent multivitamin/multimineral
1 cup green tea
1 bowl of cannabis(optional for you)
This simple formula has done wonders for my mental clarity, motivation, and just general state of mind.  Of course I also need to be aware of my diet and excersize daily but when I get it all right, there's nothing like it 
Looking to introduce L-theanine and L-phenylalanine in a week or so and see what changes.  Who else uses nootropics and how have they helped you?

I wanna stress that nootropics are relatively new and we dont know how most of them do what they do.  So please use caution when combining nootropics and recreational drugs and medications.  In fact I firmly believe that nootropics don't _really_ realize their potential if the person using them also uses drugs or otherwise abuses their body(bad diet, no excersize, etc.)


----------



## RedLeader

PM me any links and/or suggestions for inclusions to this thread.  I'll formulate accordingly.


----------



## leiphos

Sturnam said:


> Don't forget Modafinil! I know it's not quite as big as amphetamines/methylphenidate, but I think it has a new place in the performance-enhancing area, especially since it lacks euphoria, and is pretty much only useful for keeping you awake.



I've been taking Focalin and Adderall for about a year now and recently deleted my Adderall dealer from my phone and informed my doctor that I would no longer be taking Focalin. I told her that I wanted to switch to modafinil for the time being; we’ll see how that plays out, considering my large work-load from school. I’ve been on Provigil before, but never in this kind of situation. At one point I read three Shakespeare plays in three days on Provigil; I'm hoping for similar effects this time


----------



## D's

Hey all, I have some homework to do, and I'm extremely distracted where I'm at right now, (back home for the weekend). 
What would you suggest in how to get away from all the external and internal distractions?


----------



## leiphos

Find a cave.


----------



## D's

^I found one, there's lots of spiders there. so I spray she man spider spray on me, so they don't try to bite me, they just try to make love to me.

So I'm going 2 wait till i get back to school tomorrow.
(dorms)


----------



## Jackal

I'm the worst student I have known. 

It's as though I have to fight myself every step of the way not to just blow the whole thing off and ignore all deadlines and bulletins. I've always been this way. A few weeks catch-up on work neglected for months when absolutely necessary.

My mind wanders a lot when I study.


----------



## ebola?

I have found classical stimulants to be major LIARS, leading one to views one's efforts as more productive and insightful while leaving the actual quantity and quality of output pretty much unchanged.

Piracetam + acetylcholine precursors do fuck all for me in vivo.

Modafinil feels pretty damned close to having gotten more rest the night before.  It's very subtle if I'm well rested though.

Regular aerobic exercise does wonders stabilizing mood and motivation.  Couple this with regular, ample sleep and a good diet, and most people will be able to hang.

ebola


----------



## woamotive

I can't get prescribed any of that stuff-nor do I wish to overpay for it. I'll stick to coffee, regular exercise, decent sleep. Yeah, like the dude above me said.


----------



## Mehm

Caffeine combined with ginko biloba is as deep as I roll these days.  Anything bigger is tweaky and distracting.  You think you are doing a great job, but its really just ok.  However, if you just need to crank out a 24 hours of busy work, amphetamines can be the ticket.  The real danger with them is prolonged use, which makes you go literally crazy.  I've seen it happen many times.


----------



## RedLeader

As a former amphetamine HCL (ab)user in grad school, and a person who chose them over coffee not least because coffee gave him a serious case of "the jitters," I can say that now that I am sober, I LOVE 5 Hour Energy.  It's such a great alternative to coffees, teas or brand-name energy drinks.  I was skeptical at first, but now I drink these little boys on a daily basis.  Also, I've noticed keeping up on daily vitamins and a solid complex of ammino acids has done wonders for how "alert" I naturally feel.


----------



## rangrz

I've encountered modafinil, methamphetamine, d-amphetamine, dl-amphetamine, methylphenidate, ephedrine and caffeine as performance enhancing drugs in the military in various places and times. (not all from the same country, some came from other forces while conducting joint operations)

The amphetamines tended to be the best and most effective. Oh, I seen methcathinone used by RUS forces once...as a performance enhancer, not a recreational drug.


----------



## RedLeader

^ Methcathinone seems like a pretty bad choice.  That's interesting. 

I may have to pull your answer if you say to much, but broadly speaking are we talking about soldiers obtaining the drugs on their own, or actual illegal drug use being bankrolled by the military? Or like liberal script pads by military doctors for this intended purpose?


----------



## Mr-Tambourine-Man

I.
Yes
II.
Yes
III.
Kansas.  Eck!  I know.

1. Have you ever used any of these drugs: cocaine, Ritalin (or generics), Adderall (or generics), Focalin, Dexedrine or another form of dextro-amp such as Vyvanse, or methamphetamine (street dope, called crank, zip, tweak, etc).
     Yes, I have commonly used all those mentioned above.  I abhor cocaine (sniffed, smoked or injected) and all forms of methylphenidate (which I find to be quite similiar to cocaine).
2. If yes, was it to give you a "push" through your studies and hard work? Or was it purely for fun (i.e. taking speed at a party for increased stamina).
     Though I enjoy the euphoria of stimulants, I can not abide the crash, which feels no less than complete psychic rape to me.  However, benzos and opiates are an easy remedy for this.  Anymore I only use amphetamime or methamphetime as an aid in writing my novel, however, there was a brief period when I was quite transfixed by the rush of IV methamphetamine (an experience of singular and incomparable euphoria, provided of course the dope is good).


----------



## rangrz

liberal script pads from medics or medical officers, except the methcathinone. That was just what they could get easy and quick to keep them selves alert and awake for vicious 80 something hour urban battle...

Methamphetamine was written by US doctors, as desoxyn.


----------



## Heuristic

From a performance enhancement vantage with respect to simple cognitive tasks, stimulants (caffeine and amphetamines) and modafinil have roughly equivalent effects.  The effects are slight, and are useful mainly to reduce the deleterious effects of sleep deprivation.  The advantage of modafinil is that it reduces those effects without having the unwanted side-effects of stimulants.  None of them can replace sleep.

However, stimulants score higher than modafinil on subjective assessments of "how awake" a person feels--even though those who said they were more awake actually scored no better on assessment tests.

All have substantial placebo effects, which may account for anecdotes one hears from time to time of the student who took drug X and then read and memorized War and Peace while learning Cantonese overnight.

For those with ADD/ADHD, though, medications can definitely help return concentration ability to normal levels.  Everything I've written above is strictly with respect to individuals who do not have ADD/ADHD.


----------



## ebola?

Most of my research on AD(H)D indicates that people with the 'disorder' usually respond similarly to classical stimulants as do others.

ebola


----------



## RedLeader

^ In "classical stimulants," do you mean (meth)amphetamines and the ADD/ADHD family of drugs, or CNS stuff like cocaine?


----------



## leiphos

*Studying vs. Sleep/Food*

Does anyone else feel like there isn't enough time in the day to complete all of your studying and homework? Do you find yourself skipping unnecessary assignments and/or pulling all-nighters just to keep up? 

IME, finishing _all_ of the assigned reading and write-ups is often impossible unless I forgo sleep and food. Is this unusual? I'm curious if other people have the same feeling.


----------



## RedLeader

I found that definitely the stress that results from feeling overwhelmed often would kill my appetite.  Either that, or I _was_ hungry, but was too focused on what I was doing to go get food.  And ya, as for sleep, definitely.  Of my 11 semesters of college/grad school, I probably averaged 10 all-nighters per semester.   Then again, I was pushing myself hard in difficult programs, but I surely sympathize with you.  

Do you work on weekends too?  Foregoing weekend festivities, even at the sacrifice of your social life and/or your sanity, often helped me keep in pace without feeling overly pressured during the week.


----------



## adrian89987

haha I encounter this problem a bit, I'll get so caught up in what I'm working on at the moment and suddenly I'll realize that I havn't eaten much all day long. I figure that my mind will work better if I keep a healthy diet though and get good regular sleep, so I kinda just force myself to take breaks even when I have stuff to do. Always get 7 hours of sleep and have a very very regular sleep schedule


----------



## *=Regulator=*

My anecdotal experience is that as someone who has a 'textbook' case of ADHD, I respond very differently to amphetamines than those without the condition.  Paradoxically, amphetamines tend to really 'slow me down' so my attention's not darting all over the place.  For example, last time I took speed with a group of friends, we went to a nightclub where they did the typical 'go nuts' thing and I sat down and read the paper for 2 hours.


----------



## Heuristic

I think bottom line is that, unless you have a condition like ADD/ADHD, drugs only slightly increase performance from baseline, though they can significantly ameliorate the deleterious consequences of sleep deprivation (albeit not entirely; you'll still be functioning at a disadvantage).  I've also seen some research indicating that certain drugs can reduce the unwanted cognitive side-effects of other treatments, e.g. modafinil to reduce "chemo-brain," though I believe that such research is only preliminary.

There is some interesting research being done on new types of cognitive enhancers, involving inverse agonists to certain GABA sites, which have been shown to improve memory in mice and monkeys, but I don't think they've even begun human testing.  Could be wrong.

My experience is that students tend to have the same attitude towards performance enhancers that athletes do: they really want to believe drug X will help, and so will take it and then swear by its effects.  So some students claim that taking adderall enables them to digest half a college course in a night, and some athletes claim that viagra helps them pitch faster.

The best performance enhancers are simply practice, time, nutrition, and sleep.  If you want to develop better verbal skills and memory, practice them.  If you want to develop better mathematical skills and memory, practice them.  

There's also a growing field in which certain mental games are used to develop various neurological functions, which seem to have a demonstrated effect and are not task specific.  That is, while doing crossword puzzles every day will make you better at doing crossword puzzles, but not at much else, these games develop skills that are useful across different tasks.

If you google "neuroplasticity" and "games" you'll probably get plenty of websites concerning them.


----------



## ebola?

> In "classical stimulants," do you mean (meth)amphetamines and the ADD/ADHD family of drugs, or CNS stuff like cocaine?



Both, actually.  Stuff that effects release of dopamine and/or blocks its reuptake.
...


> I think bottom line is that, unless you have a condition like ADD/ADHD, drugs only slightly increase performance from baseline



Sort of.  If one's problem is motivation to stay on task (distinct from focus-proper), stimulants will help a lot, albeit in quite unsustainably.  And one study (peer reviewed and replicated) found d-amp to boost IQ (Stanford-Binet, IIRC) by an average of 8 pts., for uni students of 'typical' intelligence (using IQ, lets say 100-120).

But your overall point stands.  Those with ADD tend to have a 'bottom-up' orientation toward directing their focus (novel things catch their attention) while others tend to operate more 'top-down' (choosing what they will focus on, with selective blindness to other things).  Classical stims steer most everyone toward top-down attentional focus, but this effect will more greatly benefit those with bottom-up styles working in settings that favor top-down styles.

ebola


----------



## ebola?

long responses.
i'm guessing that many use stims....ie, right now in this thread. 
...
i. Are you in college? Grad school, in particular sociology.
ii. Is stimulant abuse common at your college? No idea, but I bet.  A handfull of soc grad students I know use modafinil when they can get it.  I know one guy who got an adderall script, but it turned out that he likely has ADD.

iii. What country or what part of the us do you attend college? Cali, US

1. Have you ever used any of these drugs: Cocaine, ritalin (or generics), adderall (or generics), focalin, dexedrine or another form of dextro-amp such as vyvanse, or methamphetamine (street dope, called crank, zip, tweak, etc).

All except focalin.

2. If yes, was it to give you a "push" through your studies and hard work? Or was it purely for fun (i.e. Taking speed at a party for increased stamina).

Undergrad: sparingly, only for fun (poor access).
Grad: both, usually for work...but more for motivation and making work fun...I can focus well enough already. 
Right now: non-user

3. If you use this drug recreationally, explain why you choose to use this drug, i.e. Tell me how it "gets you off."

Amps make me unrealistically optimistic and euphoric.  Chatty and confident.  Razor sharp feeling, mentally.  Great body high.  Music's a bit better and easier to analyze.

coke, ritalin, mdpv, etc. make me feel anxious and fiendy.  Yuck.

4. Many of my college friends refer to ir adderall as "study buddies." would you agree with this nickname? Have they benefited your academic work in any way?

Not really.  It makes the work more pleasant, and I feel more productive and insightful at the time, but I really churn out the same stuff.  However, they make me less likely to procrastinate.

5. In your opinion / experience, in your area, are men more prone to abusing speed, or women? I don't want facts or statistics, i want educated opinions and first-hand knowledge.

Not that I've seen.

6. Do you have a stimulant of choice? Is there one that simply cannot be beat?
I used to swear by meth, but the euphoria is so strong that it's almost distracting. Nowadays, i prefer dex.

If it weren't so neurotoxic, meth.  So dexedrine.  If empathogens count, then MDMA.

7. How do you usually take your stimulants? Do you simply swallow it, or do you snort or inject, or in the case of meth, smoke it?

I prefer oral.  Long, fun come-up, good body high, less fiending.

8. Have you ever tried to curb your stimulant use and were unable to do so?

Nope.  Never too heavy a user though.

9. If yes, have you suffered any ill effects (i.e. Weight loss, chronic insomnia, poor hygiene, or psychosis / bizarre behavior due to excessive use)?

Occasional insomnia.

10. Lastly, how does your stimulant abuse make you feel? Guilty? Cool? Indifferent (don't give a fuck either way)? Other emotions?

Well...it's not abuse.  But once I reach the crash, it all seems like it was for naught, y'know?

ebola


----------



## Heuristic

ebola? said:


> Sort of.  If one's problem is motivation to stay on task (distinct from focus-proper), stimulants will help a lot, albeit in quite unsustainably.  And one study (peer reviewed and replicated) found d-amp to boost IQ (Stanford-Binet, IIRC) by an average of 8 pts., for uni students of 'typical' intelligence (using IQ, lets say 100-120).



These were well-rested students without a diagnosis of ADD/ADHD?  Would you happen to have a link to the study, or maybe a couple of names associated with it off the top of your head?  It's cool if you don't.  I'd just be curious to read it.

The material I've read looking at the cognitive enhancement effects of various stimulants and modafinil looked to tests such as digit span tests, and so forth, and for normal volunteers showed some improvement, largely the same among the stimulants tested, but nothing that I would think would equate to an eight point jump in IQ.  But this isn't something I'm anywhere close to being expert on.


----------



## badandwicked

I dont think you can over estimate the importance of eating properly when the body's under stress.


----------



## RedLeader

^ true.  Often I find it good to drink things like protein drinks or liquid smoothies when I am stressed and don't feel like I have the time to prepare a meal and then eat it.  Liquid nutrition is better than no nutrition at all!


----------



## OnToNeverland

RedLeader said:


> Of my 11 semesters of college/grad school...



Sorry to stray a wee bit off topic here, but seeing as how you've gone through 11 semesters.....

I'm in my 6th and have lost all motivation for school =(. I'm at that halfway mark and seem to be a little burnt out. 

Is this normal? Any suggestions?


----------



## RedLeader

^ I got a boost after finishing undergrad (first 8 ).  If you can hold on and finish undergrad, you should get some momentum.  Especially if you switch schools/geographic locations.  

But ya, I had a few minor cases of feeling burned out in the process.  Really, though, the extreme burnout came once I got my Master's.  I was going to do a PhD immediately afterward, and then abandoned that idea entirely.  For that factor mainly.


----------



## OnToNeverland

Thanks. Hopefully I'll be able to struggle through it. I think my main lack of motivation is stemming from the fact that I still don't have a major (I guess you could call me a professional student). I've tried to take a little bit of everything to see if anything will spark my interest, but to no avail.

we'll see how it goes.


----------



## RedLeader

Oh, then ignore what I said before -- didn't know you were a professional student.  I thought you were including grad school.   Nothing wrong with professional students.  I felt like I rushed through it so fast that I didn't have a time to _really_ get into what I liked early enough.  

It _might_ just be that you're at the wrong school.  Some schools just have bad facilities or professors or such across the board.  Have you thought about a transfer?  A better atmosphere could work.


----------



## OnToNeverland

I would honestly love to transfer, butttt there aren't any "good" universities close by within communting distance--except for the one I'm attending now. I'm absolutely terrified of swimming up to my eyeballs in debt with student loans and with the university that I'm at now, all of the tuition/fees are paid for by grants and scholarships. (I'm still somewhat mooching of mommy and daddy..they provide the roof over my head).

Money is the only issue I would have/worry about with transferring.


----------



## RedLeader

Ya, I can understand that.  For some people, having debt actually can serve as a motivator, though. _If I don't get this degree and do well, I am going to be in deep shit._ It all really comes down to your personality type. Do you think this _could_ work as a motivator for you?  

But ya, it sounds like you just need to find ways to get motivated there.  Some people suggest, in contrast, not letting your parents down by running up their bill through staying longer than you could have, serving as your main motivator. 

Not trying to get all "tough love," though.  I understand how it can be.  Trust me.


----------



## OnToNeverland

Actually, no. That's helped put things into perspective. I never really thought of it that way, although I should. For some reason I've kinda gotten into the mindset that "that's what parents are there for". Definitely not to support me all of my life, but hopefully you get what I'm saying. 

Thanks for the newly added motivator. =)


----------



## RedLeader

You can always go 50/50 or so with your parents on loans.  Say that you want to take out "some loans on your own," if you go to a new school.   Your parents will love/respect you for this, and it could work as a motivator.  Does not have to be 50/50, but you see what I am saying?  I don't know if your family is in a position to do this, but if you can get a part-time job or something, often loan companies are willing to be very patient with people.   

Sure, it means that they[parents] have to put up a bit more now (since you won't be getting a free ride at your current school), but if you're happier and finish smoother, and get a good transition into the job market ("getting on your own feet"), then they save money in terms of years they'd otherwise have to still care for you. So it's a trade-off, if that makes sense.  

And living off of your parents, if it isn't already, will soon get old fast.  Sometimes you have no choice about them supporting you (say if they end up offering you big holiday gifts, leaving you money if one happened to pass on, or other stuff like that).  But take it from me, the older you get, the less of an appeal it is to feel like you're relying on your parents.  You can, in the end, always rely on them emotionally, right?


----------



## Blanketlol

When it comes to exam time.. I reverse my sleep patterns and sleep during the day... I really dislike whomever invented 7am exams...


----------



## tathra

leiphos said:


> Does anyone else feel like there isn't enough time in the day to complete all of your studying and homework? Do you find yourself skipping unnecessary assignments and/or pulling all-nighters just to keep up?
> 
> IME, finishing _all_ of the assigned reading and write-ups is often impossible unless I forgo sleep and food. Is this unusual? I'm curious if other people have the same feeling.



how many credits are you taking?  perhaps you're taking a bit more than you can handle.

i always eat while i study and do homework, but i have a super fucking high metabolism, and have to eat constantly regardless.

also, sleep is important to memory and consolidation, you absolutely should not skip it.  a post-study nap is in fact one of the best ways to learn material quickly.


----------



## OnToNeverland

RedLeader said:


> And living off of your parents, if it isn't already, will soon get old fast.  Sometimes you have no choice about them supporting you (say if they end up offering you big holiday gifts, leaving you money if one happened to pass on, or other stuff like that).  But take it from me, the older you get, the less of an appeal it is to feel like you're relying on your parents.  You can, in the end, always rely on them emotionally, right?




oh yeah, it's definitely getting old, quick. And I can always, without a doubt, rely on them emotionally.

I'll most likely stick with this school for the rest of the school year and see how it goes. If I'm still unhappy/without a major, transferring will be at the top of my list of options. (I've actually thought about taking a semester off, but I'm afraid I won't go back )

Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## D's

*How do you stay focused???*

So I'm starting to fuck up in school.
I don't mean to! Really!!! I just have soooo many distractions being a guy! 
I love girls,I love them!!!
But why? WHY Cant I focus!!! Its like when ever a girl comes near me to talk. I forget EVERYTHING!!! ENGLISH!! Like I was writing a paper today, and my cuddle buddy came up and we did things, now I don't know what to write about anymore.
this is my college life lol M3 the dorms.

So guys/girls past their freshman year (and 2.5+ lol) how did u get through college? I try to go away but it's like every girl in alabama was to talk to me.
starbucks or CC coffeee.

Where did yal go to study??? (phones off here. ) 

I got mid terms commen up and im fucked if I dont get focused, where did yal feel happy!! (BESIDES fucking STARBUCS!!! LOL)
thanks
drew


----------



## godskitchen

Loved your above thread made me laugh!! Sorry not at you !! I feel for ya buddy maybe you could make yourself less appealing to the ladies ....stay home till after mid terms and party like its ....afterwards!! Hard azzz it is these things are sent to test us unfortunately!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## D's

godskitchen said:


> Loved your above thread made me laugh!! Sorry not at you !! I feel for ya buddy maybe you could make yourself less appealing to the ladies ....stay home till after mid terms and party like its ....afterwards!! Hard azzz it is these things are sent to test us unfortunately!!
> 
> Good luck!!



I wish I could dude, It's just something about sex, (and with an 18 year old)!
I feel like I'm in a porno here, wow lol
So Fuck I always thing about sex, and after I do it I have a 15 min window open to study or do hw, and most of that time i'm making out in that 15 min widow, and i'm back to fucking.
I really want a degree, I really do. I'm still a "freashmore" I wanna become a 2nd year!!

Wheres a quiet place, away from sex to study?


----------



## Heuristic

How about a library.


----------



## Roger&Me

Dude just go to the library, up in the stacks somewhere where its really quiet and get your shit done. I'm sure you can spare a few hours during each day when you're not drowning in vaginas.


----------



## rangrz

I take my prescribed dextroamphetamine for my ADHD, and then find focusing to be a non problem.

aka, my doctor actually gave me proper treatment that makes my life better.

I usually study at home, or I go to a defense facility, find some out of the way, un-used corner of a basement or an empty room and study in there. Or in my office, if no one else is in our wing and unplug my phone. Cause I know no one can disturb me there generally. The security is very tight so none of my friends are going to be walking in "hey dude, lets go do <x>!"


----------



## ebola?

I find the time pressure to be markedly reduced when I stop fucking post-whoring on teh internets!


----------



## RedLeader

I wouldn't be thinking about using drugs to, in some way, effectively "peak" one's IQ.  While I'll leave the door open to the theory that IQs for adults are static numbers, supplementing one's life with reading, doing puzzles, learning about cryptography, playing strategy games, etc is the healthier way to gain IQ points.  Why?  Because it will give you an increase that does not "wear off" in a few hours' time.  The analogy to this through amphetamines or other stimulants would be a truly horrific drug addiction.  

I can see stimulants being used for focus and for durability, but don't think it's a smart move taking them thinking that you'll get an IQ peak(i.e. be able to do stuff you otherwise couldn't, given different settings, objectively).


----------



## ebola?

heuristic said:
			
		

> These were well-rested students without a diagnosis of ADD/ADHD? Would you happen to have a link to the study, or maybe a couple of names associated with it off the top of your head? It's cool if you don't. I'd just be curious to read it.



Unfortunately, it's something I encountered in a secondary source in psychology training as an undergrad.  I would think that the sample would either be a random cross-section of psychology undergraduates participating in the experiment for class credit and paid subjects in the area of the university where the study was conducted, the sample thus including a rate of ADD similar to that of the general population, OR the study would have excluded all people diagnosed with a psychiatric disorder and those taking psychoactive medications.

I doubt that they could have effectively controlled for level of rest.



> The material I've read looking at the cognitive enhancement effects of various stimulants and modafinil looked to tests such as digit span tests, and so forth, and for normal volunteers showed some improvement, largely the same among the stimulants tested, but nothing that I would think would equate to an eight point jump in IQ. But this isn't something I'm anywhere close to being expert on.



Actually, it sounds like your data is a bit stronger, as we don't really know which portions of the IQ test are subject to enhancement from administration of dexedrine.  Hell, it could just be that dexedrine keeps people's minds from wandering, which becomes key in timed tests.



			
				Red said:
			
		

> While I'll leave the door open to the theory that IQs for adults are static numbers



I'll close that door: this notion is substantiated almost entirely by presupposition alone.   Even if genetics alone determined IQ, we would expect a steady decline in IQ from age 17-18 onward (as this is the age when 'fluid intelligence' 'peaks').



> supplementing one's life with reading, doing puzzles, learning about cryptography, playing strategy games, etc is the healthier way to gain IQ points. Why? Because it will give you an increase that does now "wear off" in a few hours' time. The analogy to this through amphetamines or other stimulants would be a truly horrific drug addiction.



Indeed.  I think that stimulants yield mainly the perception of increased insight.  In my experience, stimulants tend to help with rote tasks a great deal before one accrues any tolerance, as I tend to neglect such tasks.  With the development of even mild tolerance, though, this effect falls aside, as I 'find' that I have 'more important' shit to do, which turns out to be writing semi-creatively or talking shit on the internet, pretty much like when I'm sober. 

ebola


----------



## RedLeader

*ebola*, I am curious because I don't know your area of study all that much.  But have you ever come across a statistic that would, in short, be static as well as assessing raw intelligence?  Kind of, perhaps, like a score for one's ability to boost one's IQ if one attempts (if that makes sense) to do such?


----------



## ebola?

mmm...this is a tad of a tricky one, as I have since exited psychology, now immersed in sociological critiques of things like IQ testing.  What you describe above sounds like IQ-prime (ie, a derivative (in the calculus sense) of IQ), and it might have a lot to do with where one's intelligence ends up, but it certainly isn't exhaustive of it.

I don't think that a de-contextualized (that is, non-specific and 'non-cultural') test of intelligence is possible, and I think that the very notion of non-specific intelligence is A BIT of a myth.  The domain of working out abstract problems with shapes, algebraic symbols, etc. is itself a context that exhibits training-effects.  It is more that people have varying abilities in different areas, these areas showing differing levels of 'responsiveness' to training vs. talent.  I also think that people tend to over-emphasize the within-individual correlations between different types of cognitive prowesses and the overall role of talent.

The closest we have to measures of general intelligence, probably, are pre-training measures of digit span (size of verbal short term memory) and analogous measures of visual STM (as to whether other short term memories exist is a matter of debate).  People tend not to vary a great deal from the mean, over time or from one another, but we do see 'outliers' who can 'handle' +/- 2 from the mean or so non-chunked visual or verbal objects.

ebola


----------



## Wabba

Roger&Me said:


> Dude just go to the library, up in the stacks somewhere where its really quiet and get your shit done. I'm sure you can spare a few hours during each day when you're not drowning in vaginas.


Seconding this advice.  In my Uni library there's an annexe on the eighth floor which is devoted to Russian and Archaeology so there's never anybody in there.  I'm one of those people who needs absolute silence and no distractions to study properly so it's perfect for me


----------



## jamesmartin

Duuuude I'm coming to Alabama


----------



## Tiesto

yea I've done it twice.  fucking terrible idea, terrible terrible.  didn't help that i was using drugs to keep me awake and studying.  i was just fuckin sketched writing the exam, it was like i knew the answers, but i would think too fast and then forget what i thought of..lol

But really, I'm like the above poster, I usually reverse my sleeping schedule.  I believe that studying until 12am or 1am or w/e then going to sleep and waking up to write a 9am exam is pointless.  I sleep until 12am or 1am then study my ass off (of course having studied on the days leading up to the exam) until its time to go write it.

I feel I lose quite a bit of information once I go to sleep.


----------



## DrGonzo899

...yes, bad idea;  study prior preferably on stims or coffee and take exam in similar state.  Thats my routine/remedy, happy i could help!


----------



## jammish

No, quite frankly, because most stims just give me the randy desire to watch porn for 10 hours.  

The only slight exception is mdpv which I think would be quite good for studying, in controlled quantities.


----------



## angelsmoke

Ahh, finals week!! Hope it all went well.

Personally I wouldn't really recommend all nighters for revision. I pulled a few on my thesis, but revision... if you need to pull an all nighter, chances are you just haven't got time to learn everything you need to, so it just becomes very stressful. Stress works in your favour to a point but with that kind of thing I'd just be too miserable to learn.  When I was revising I'd tend to set myself a goal (e.g. "be able to answer these past exam questions") then go with an "as long as it takes" approach.

I'd personally grab a couple of hours of sleep at some point, timing it so I have about 6 hours to cram before the exam. I can't cram much more in than about 4 hours of studying, plus 2 "contingency" hours for when you realise you really don't get it.

For maths I rewrote all of the proofs in plain English, then repeated them enough times to remember all the steps.

For memorising facts, I'm a fan of finding mnemonics and coming up with stupid phrases. I'd have them all written down and read them repeatedly outside exam room... then as soon as exam started, write down on scrap paper the ones that I know I'm likely to forget. 
Make it something memorable though. I remember my housemate trying to memorise the 4 conditions for deadlock:
*M*utual exclusion
*H*old and wait
No *p*reemption
*C*ircular wait
with something like "Mr Happy Penetrates Cunts". Charming, but... why would you remember that?? 
Mind you, I remembered it with "HP sauce". Yummy stuff. Mutual exclusion and circular wait are obvious. The other two are HP. HP sauce. 

I didn't ever try drugs to improve my ability to study/stay awake. Would have done if I'd had the opportunity, but it never presented itself. I don't think it'd work very well for me though.... I hate hate hate it when my brain is 'going too fast' and I'm trying to concentrate. I get that even with too much coffee... so I save the stims for recreation


----------



## pumpkin89

Adderall works wonders haha! But I usually just drink LOTS of coffee and try to study a little bit everynight instead of craming the night before, also flashcards seem to make it a little more bearable instead of just reading notes or out of a book.


----------



## Heuristic

Just break down the problem into smaller problems.

What do you need to study?  Your books and notes, food, drink, etc., and a location for all of them.

What interferes with studying?  Internet access, other people in the room, noise, etc.

So you need to find a place with all of the former, and none of the latter.  You can carry food and drink with you.  If other people in the room are distractions, that rules out any crowded public space.  If you need your computer, then that rules out any place with wifi.

How about an isolated part of the library, or a quiet building on campus (perhaps an empty classroom), or the public library (you've got one around somewhere)?

As far as studying technique, I've found that I know something once I can explain it to someone who knows nothing about the subject, and when (especially for any science or math) I can apply the concepts to solve problems.  So one method might be to read a section of a chapter at a time, and then stop, see if you can explain what you just read, and, after you're able to do so smoothly without looking back to the section for help, move on to the next section.  Once you've finished that section, explain BOTH sections, and continue, until you've finished the entire chapter.

Sometimes you may find yourself referring back to the section you just read a lot when you're trying to explain it.  Don't worry about that.  Just keep making attempts until you can do it without looking.

This is time-consuming, but it really gets you to think about the material; and in doing so, you'll find that you'll remember the material much better.

Other techniques:

Even when you're not studying, try occasionally quizzing yourself.  Just ask yourself a question about the material in your course, and see if you can answer.

Look for places to apply what you've learned in everyday life.  If you're studying engineering, you'll find them everywhere.

As you go along, your ability to focus and remember will improve.  You'll find it gets a little easier over time.  And you'll find yourself so familiar with the material that a lot of it will begin to seem like common sense.


----------



## RedLeader

H said:
			
		

> As far as studying technique, *I've found that I know something once I can explain it to someone who knows nothing about the subject*, and when (especially for any science or math) I can apply the concepts to solve problems. So one method might be to read a section of a chapter at a time, and then stop, see if you can explain what you just read, and, after you're able to do so smoothly without looking back to the section for help, move on to the next section. Once you've finished that section, explain BOTH sections, and continue, until you've finished the entire chapter.



This is really good advice.  The part which I made *bold* is particularly a good strategy.  I used to actually rewrite my lecture notes and textbook sections, sometimes, in the way that I think they'd be best conveyed.  If I had a section on how to use BB code (for example, like the thread on BL instructing such), to better understand it I would rewrite the page in a way that I think would best be understood. 

In doing this, you first will improve your writing and expose skills.  But more importantly, it will force you to think about how topics build on each other, what types of questions should be asked about the material, what stuff is hardest to explain, and so on.  By writing stuff out that is difficult to understand, often you can teach yourself it this way, and it will come out clearer in the long run.


----------



## dollabill3131

A day or 2 before test


----------



## dollabill3131

Studying sucks


----------



## rpm

You don't get paid to be a professional student (I'm taking this to mean a medicine or law) in the us? That sucks. Does this meen that most profesionals come from well off backgrounds?

Any how, that asside. I find the best way to keep on top of work is to adopt a strict 10 hour day regime during the week, then use the weekend to finish anything outstanding. If you go to a library, or better yet your department (if they have computers) then you'll be forced to find something to do, even if you don't have anything pressing at the time. That way a lot of the preasure is taken of, as you end up doing things before the deadlines. Otherwise I find it easy to put things off, and then I start to associate work with unrelenting craming periods - which makes me put it off even more.


----------



## Cyc

I think he meant "professional student" in the sense that he's just taking random credits semester after semester.

Neverland, what does your course load look like? 80%? 100%?

You can always declare a double-minor, then either upgrade later or apply to a grad program that isn't stringent on course requirements. I know many that just want you to have a piece of paper, and look for other things when deciding admission. Obviously marks count.

Either way, you're opening doors which is a very good thing. I don't think people realize how liberating a University degree is.


----------



## rangrz

we pulled a 5 day all nighter on special operations assaulter course. stop whining.


----------



## AmorRoark

I have to ditto the 'explaining things to someone' is an excellent way to keep information in the forefront. It beefs up your confidence and gives you some insight into what you don't know well enough. Additionally, the other person inevitably will know things that I don't fully understand allowing them to practice the aforementioned strategy as well. I love studying like this with a partner or two. It's very effective for me.

Small study groups weren't necessary for me in undergrad but they've been immensely helpful in graduate school. I think if I had studied a field I didn't really 'get' in undergrad a study group would be helpful in just the same way as it is for me now.

Edit: Plus, you get the benefit of knowing you helped somebody.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I take copious hand notes, in my own words in paragraph form, with diagrams, in every lecture. I never miss a lecture. Then I just read that 40+ pages over twice, before I take an exam, plus a little bit of supplemental material for anything I didn't catch all that well in class.

That and plenty of sleep and exercise, plus a decent stack of nootropics.


----------



## pumpkin89

I personally need a good night sleep, if I don't feel rested I tend to get very frusterated and kind of out of it.  Instead of trying to pull an all nighter, next time study a little bit each night so you wont have to worry about staying up all night to study. Flash cards work wonders!! I do them with every test and I think it works great. Try to get some sleep, you want to feel good for the test, not drained and exhausted!


----------



## Binge Artist

Most of my all nighters involved completing projects, rather than studying for exams.


----------



## rangrz

pumpkin89 said:


> I personally need a good night sleep, if I don't feel rested I tend to get very frusterated and kind of out of it.  Instead of trying to pull an all nighter, next time study a little bit each night so you wont have to worry about staying up all night to study. Flash cards work wonders!! I do them with every test and I think it works great. Try to get some sleep, you want to feel good for the test, not drained and exhausted!



if you want to be on par with everyone else, yes! If you want to take your self up a notch or two, stress is pretty good at doing that.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I pulled all nighters for writing essays but not for when I would study for exams.


----------



## kandytime

*What to do when discouraged about your education?*

Maybe it's just because I bombed a fucking trig test I could have sworn I would get an A on earlier this morning, but what the fuck did you guys do whenever you walk out of a classroom thinking "i'm never going to make it in college"

I WANT to make it, obviously, I just get depressed and sometimes angry thinking about shit like this


----------



## Binge Artist

Waaaay way way too many kids in college nowaday.

Srsly, though, why do you WANT to make it in college?  Trade school would be a bit easier, less stressful, and you'd actually have a REAL job.


----------



## kandytime

because college opens the doors to so many more job choices. my chosen field is computer science, going to trade school is great and all but a degree looks so much more prestigious


----------



## Cyc

Binge Artist said:


> Waaaay way way too many kids in college nowaday.
> 
> Srsly, though, why do you WANT to make it in college?  Trade school would be a bit easier, less stressful, and you'd actually have a REAL job.



Most trades nowadays require 2 years of College, then an apprenticeship which is far from guaranteed. In the end, it's 4 years either way you look at it before you're making any real money.

Pure academics teaches people how to think, so they can make career choices. When you sign up for a trade, you get one choice, your education doesn't scale and it's not recognized outside of 'getting a job'

When you sign up for an education, you're opening several other doors. You become recognized, and you can scale into a professional career. 

Aside from that, it takes chops to make it in the classroom. It's not easy, and it is stressful - but that's what separates the choice-makers from the pipe-fitters.

It's all about choices - the icing on the cake of life.

This isn't just a response to Binge. I truly hope this helps you feel a bit less discouraged, kandy.


----------



## oohcow

MAKING it into college isn't hard.... I don't even understand why you're stressing...

i didn't even want to make it to college, i was extreme smoker/motivation deprived teen,

I had a 2.5 cum gpa in highschool and now attend one of the best schools in the nation for my major... i didn't even start picking up my GPA until sophomore year of college ( i don't reocommend it, its an uphill battle from here)


----------



## shoolameet

I feel the same way right now 

I have just been getting high everyday and not even doing my work. I also go to school online which is really hard, especially because it lacks that social aspect of school. I just hate school right now and don't even want to do it. I hate the fact that I don't give a shit, but I guess that's what happens when you have a drug addiction.


----------



## QuestionEverything

^Online classes aren't for everyone.  In order to succeed at them you have to be able to motivate yourself, keep structure, allow time like a classroom setting would, and be disciplined.   When you "get high every day and don't even do your work" you're just setting yourself up for failure.

What can you do when you get discouraged?  Keep going.  Prove to yourself that you CAN make it.  Study harder, sleep more, party less.


----------



## kandytime

oohcow said:


> MAKING it into college isn't hard.... I don't even understand why you're stressing...
> 
> i didn't even want to make it to college, i was extreme smoker/motivation deprived teen,
> 
> I had a 2.5 cum gpa in highschool and now attend one of the best schools in the nation for my major... i didn't even start picking up my GPA until sophomore year of college ( i don't reocommend it, its an uphill battle from here)



I worded my post a little weird, I'm already in college. I was discouraged that I bombed my math test this morning.


----------



## shoolameet

QuestionEverything said:


> ^Online classes aren't for everyone.  In order to succeed at them you have to be able to motivate yourself, keep structure, allow time like a classroom setting would, and be disciplined.   When you "get high every day and don't even do your work" you're just setting yourself up for failure.
> 
> What can you do when you get discouraged?  Keep going.  Prove to yourself that you CAN make it.  Study harder, sleep more, party less.



I really want to go back to regular college, but now that I have started taking out student loans for one place, I don't know how to go about transferring; not to mention, this would be the fourth time I would be switching colleges.


----------



## QuestionEverything

If you want to find out how to go about transferring, do it.  Walk into the advising office/student services/whatever it's called at your campus (or the one you'd like to attend) and find out.  You really seem to be making excuses and complaining without attempting to make the changes you want.

I'm not trying to be rude, but you're in college.  You're not a child.  You have to do things for yourself; your life will be what *you* make of it.


----------



## Heuristic

kandytime said:


> Maybe it's just because I bombed a fucking trig test I could have sworn I would get an A on earlier this morning, but what the fuck did you guys do whenever you walk out of a classroom thinking "i'm never going to make it in college"
> 
> I WANT to make it, obviously, I just get depressed and sometimes angry thinking about shit like this



Everyone bombs a test at some point.  It's okay.  So maybe the first important thing to realize is that everyone--everyone--screws up at some point and at multiple points.

I know that can be hard to believe, or not carry much impact, if you've just had the experience of walking out of a classroom furious at yourself for failing a test, so let me add some color to it.

For some time the military had what was known, disparagingly, as a zero-defects culture.  There was a belief that any mistake would cost an officer his career, and so the emphasis became to avoid mistakes at all costs.  And, of course, the real cost turned out to be in the quality of leadership.  No mistakes meant no learning, and it meant great officers leaving early.  They corrected it, with speed, because they realized the importance of allowing mistakes to happen; in fact the evaluations of junior officers in some branches are expunged completely at a certain point, whether they are good or bad.

Chester Nimitz, on his first command of a destroyer, he managed to run the ship aground.  He was court-martialed, found guilty of neglect of duty, reprimanded, and shortly relieved of command.

30 years later he commanded the US Pacific Fleet during World War II, and eventually was the US signatory to the Japanese surrender on board the USS Missouri in Tokyo Bay

There is an enormous number of similar examples.

Now, you didn't run a ship aground, and you're not going to be court-martialed.  You failed a test.  It happens.  It's okay.  It does NOT mean you will fail at college, or anything else.

The thing to do now is learn.  There is immense value in mistakes, and the key is being brave enough, and confident enough, to find that value, and apply it.

What went wrong on the test?  It could be more than one thing.  Perhaps your preparation was deeply flawed.  Perhaps you tried to cram too much studying and learning into too short a period of time, not doing the work daily.  These are things that can be fixed.

Perhaps the subject material is confusing?  There are resources for that as well.  Make use of your school's tutors, and your professor's office hours.

Finally, and you'll hate this but do it anyway, take the test again on your own.  In doing so you'll see more clearly where and how you went wrong, and importantly you'll learn whatever material you didn't know before.

That you were discouraged at your grade simply means that your academic performance is important to you.  That's not a bad thing.  You just need to understand better the role of mistakes in learning, and to apply them.  Mistakes are a normal part of life, and getting furious at yourself, and discouraged, just isn't useful at all.  Just smile, think "all right motherfucker, I guess we've got a game now," and go forward.


----------



## Cyc

Look at it this way. Kirk failed the Kobayashi Maru.. TWICE! 

.. and he turned out to be one of the greatest starfleet captains of all time.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Never, sleep is too important for me. And after about one or two am my brain just won't focus anymore.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

The only semesters in college I made 4.0's or close I did not pull all nighters.  I started studying up to a week prior to an exam and made damn well sure I knew the info so that the day of the exam I wouldn't study at all.  I used to use notecards and memorize everything.  They don't work well for long-term memory but work fine for exam studying


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Heuristic said:


> ....
> 
> Perhaps the subject material is confusing?  There are resources for that as well.  Make use of your school's tutors, and your professor's office hours.
> 
> ....
> 
> That you were discouraged at your grade simply means that your academic performance is important to you.  That's not a bad thing.  You just need to understand better the role of mistakes in learning, and to apply them.  Mistakes are a normal part of life, and getting furious at yourself, and discouraged, just isn't useful at all.  Just smile, think "all right motherfucker, I guess we've got a game now," and go forward.



Great advice in this post ^

I made a D in a course one time, got discouraged, and dropped out of college.  That was nearly 10 years ago and I just finished my degree this past May.  I'm a dishwasher right now because I can't find a decent job with my degree so I've decided the only way to remedy that is go to grad school.

I keep thinking to myself, "Damn, if I'd just stayed in school and finished up while the economy was still good I'd be 10 years into a decent career by now."

Now I'm gonna have to incur more debt and invest who knows how many more years into my education just to make myself competitive again.

STAY IN SCHOOL!!


----------



## satricion

Take six months off and encounter first hand what the job market will be like if you don't have a degree. Cut down on all the drugs this will cause you to do, then go back to uni full of newfound enthusiasm.

(worked for me anyway)


----------



## Cyc

Jerry Atrick said:


> Great advice in this post ^
> 
> I made a D in a course one time, got discouraged, and dropped out of college.  That was nearly 10 years ago and I just finished my degree this past May.  I'm a dishwasher right now because I can't find a decent job with my degree so I've decided the only way to remedy that is go to grad school.
> 
> I keep thinking to myself, "Damn, if I'd just stayed in school and finished up while the economy was still good I'd be 10 years into a decent career by now."
> 
> Now I'm gonna have to incur more debt and invest who knows how many more years into my education just to make myself competitive again.
> 
> STAY IN SCHOOL!!



The anarchist side of me loves this attitude. Fuck it, stay in school until we're all PHD graduates. Put off actually working until we're all 40. Then the 900lb gorilla will be an entire ageing population indebted to banks and the government. O YA, MAYBE NORTHERN EUROPE HAD IT RIGHT ALL ALONG!

Still, I'm glad people are going to school. It's making a point, We go through our whole lives being told that the holy grail is getting a good job. Then, we get out of school and realize that "good jobs" aren't just given out because you went to school for 8 years. They're given out through nepotism, private interest, and work experience first. Then, if those avenues don't provide an employee, you can take the guy with the M.Sc. and fail to pay him enough to pay back his monthly student loan payments.

I'm not bitter honestly. I think it's funny. I giggle to myself often over this. I want to stay in school forever.


----------



## Heuristic

Jerry Atrick said:


> I made a D in a course one time, got discouraged, and dropped out of college.  That was nearly 10 years ago and I just finished my degree this past May.  I'm a dishwasher right now because I can't find a decent job with my degree so I've decided the only way to remedy that is go to grad school.
> 
> I keep thinking to myself, "Damn, if I'd just stayed in school and finished up while the economy was still good I'd be 10 years into a decent career by now."
> 
> Now I'm gonna have to incur more debt and invest who knows how many more years into my education just to make myself competitive again.



Seneca once said that one should approach each new day as though it were the first day of one's life.  I've found this to be a useful thing to remember whenever I've felt discouraged by regrets, and when I was having trouble beginning a new endeavor in a non-traditional format.

I too did some of my schooling outside the traditional order, and had similar concerns that you did, e.g. debt, banging myself over the head because I felt myself "behind" some of the kids in my classes, etc.

The debt always has to be compared to your probable future earnings.  Just keep that in mind.  You're making an investment with your education, and like most investments, it requires some financing.

As far as feeling behind, on a day to day basis I actually did find that simple quote useful, especially if I consciously applied it.  It allows you to measure progress from here forward; and over time I think you'll also learn not to view the previous years as "lost years" but simply as time you spent in different pursuits which had their own value.  It's all experience, and all experience is useful.


----------



## shoolameet

QuestionEverything said:


> If you want to find out how to go about transferring, do it.  Walk into the advising office/student services/whatever it's called at your campus (or the one you'd like to attend) and find out.  You really seem to be making excuses and complaining without attempting to make the changes you want.
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude, but you're in college.  You're not a child.  You have to do things for yourself; your life will be what *you* make of it.



I agree that it's my own fault, but when you are severely depressed with a drug addiction and being treated for neither, motivation is hard to come by. I am in the process of getting help for the drug addiction and depression, which in my opinion is pretty good step.


----------



## AmorRoark

Honestly, I go to my parents. They know my potential the best and don't bullshit me. They're very logical people and assure me that rationally I can make it. This helps because I feel, in general, a lot of my discouraged feelings are misplaced and/or just anxiety. Otherwise, I go to friends who reassure me. 

If I get discouraged and have nobody to talk to (rare, but it happens) I try to mentally focus on my successes. Additionally, for some reason I always think of a passage that spoke to the idea that EVERYBODY and that means EVERYBODY falls flat on their face sometimes. 

You know, a related thread like 'here's one of my biggest failures in my career and I'm still doing ok!' thread might be worthwhile to help people realize it's not them. Everybody has their bad days, tests, interviews, classes, presentations etc.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Cyc said:


> The anarchist side of me loves this attitude. Fuck it, stay in school until we're all PHD graduates. Put off actually working until we're all 40. Then the 900lb gorilla will be an entire ageing population indebted to banks and the government. O YA, MAYBE NORTHERN EUROPE HAD IT RIGHT ALL ALONG!
> 
> Still, I'm glad people are going to school. It's making a point, We go through our whole lives being told that the holy grail is getting a good job. Then, we get out of school and realize that "good jobs" aren't just given out because you went to school for 8 years. They're given out through nepotism, private interest, and work experience first. Then, if those avenues don't provide an employee, you can take the guy with the M.Sc. and fail to pay him enough to pay back his monthly student loan payments.
> 
> I'm not bitter honestly. I think it's funny. I giggle to myself often over this. I want to stay in school forever.



Sounds to me like you are a little bitter 8)

I was on the fast track to a good career back in the day.  I had the right grades, decent experience, and awesome references.  When I dropped out I threw all of it away.

I don't want to highjack the thread from the OP, though.  There's nothing wrong with going to school for 8 years but you have to follow through.  Make friends with prof's and use them as references, do the internship, study abroad, do all the things that set you apart from the other guy with the same piece of paper.  Most importantly, stick with it.


----------



## MasterSplinter

Man the fuck up n get sume good grades


----------



## Bedhead

kandytime said:


> I worded my post a little weird, I'm already in college. I was discouraged that I bombed my math test this morning.



It's one test. No big deal. Make up in homework/extra credit/projects/etc for the class. 

On the first class one of our profs told us he failed 2 courses freshmen year and still graduated with a 3.5. A bombed test is just a speed bump in the road. 

Keep ya chin up. 

And like someone above me said, learn from your mistakes. Mistakes are useless unless you learn from them.


----------



## nearjat

*Severe ADHD - I hate Adderall*

I'm likely to piss off a lot of you by saying this, but I think it's bullshit that because of how my brain works, I've been diagnosed with ADHD and now need to be "treated" for what I essentially consider my personality. I think it's like this for most people that have ADHD, it's only _really_ a disorder when you're placed somewhere that doesn't "click" with how your brain works. 

I'm not someone who lacks "drive", I'm not lazy. I'd say I'm actually a pretty intelligent guy, I just happen to really not work well with how high school works. I get nearly 100% on almost every test I take, but the "mindless" read-remember-copy type homework that actually has a notable effect on my grades is a HUGE problem for me. I don't put the shit off, it just never occurs to me once home from school that "hey, I should do this shit so I can graduate". 

So almost all of you, I'm assuming, will tell me to shut the fuck up and stop trying to deny that I have a mental disorder and just adapt and get over it. I would- but there are a lot of people in my situation. Enough of them that it begins to be less "disease" like, and more of a "type of person". Some kids struggle with material, and do fine at just getting work done. And other kids have no problem with the actually subject matter, but tend to get a bit "bored" with most school work and find getting motivated to do it damn near impossible. All I want is a different style of courses, that still stress the importance of deadlines, but are simply structured in a way that promotes creative problem solving and actually using your brain. It's not asking for an "easier" high school, because other kids would fail miserably in a course structure like that, just like I do in the traditional style classes. 

Taking Adderall helps my ADHD symptoms and makes it easier to adapt, but also makes me feel like death and makes me feel like everything I like about who I am is being erased. I HAVE to take it if I'm going to graduate, and it pisses me off so much. 

Has anyone been confronted with something like this? Basically I'm medicated for ADHD, and the isolation of being an "ADHD kid" that needs "fixing" has contributed to really bad depression in the school year, further fucking up my dopamine, leading to an even worse lack of motivation and ability to simply remain conscious. I'm a senior in high school, I'm planning on going to college and hopefully getting a bachelors in graphic design or something similar. At this rate I can't really say if I'll graduate on time... everything just seems so fucked up and there really isn't any help. I can "force" myself to just deal with school, but I'm not exaggerating when I say that I can't have a social life or really any happiness at the same time...


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I was diagnosed too. I know so many people who were. I know what you mean. I like taking adderal when I need to pull an all nighter, but I prefer Provigil in that regard. Taking adderal as prescribed, every day, REALLY sucks: I feel like a zombie with no personality. 

I understand being bored by high school. Most smart kids are. Most druggies are. Most people are. 

The only people who aren't are preps/jocks, as far as I can tell, but I was always outside looking in to that group, so I don't know.
prep/jocks is a different category IME than stoner/jocks. Stoner/jocks are obviously bored too.

You should just realize that you want to graduate and do what you need to do to get by. I guarantee you can pass easily if you just put some effort into it. Just put some effort into it. Force yourself to. Don't try to psyche yourself up for failure.

By the way, no one cares that you were diagnosed as ADHD. People will still be your friend if you are nice and you can be yourself. I don't know you, so I can't say how you will act when on it or off it, but it sounds like you don't need it. You sound like a lazy student who would just rather get stoned with your friends (who wouldn't?). I say this because I can relate to your frustration, I'm not trying to label you or insult you. Doing homework isn't a big deal, dude. 
Don't try to think of all the ways in which your situation is "fucked up" and dwell on those. 
It seems like it's all in your head. Then again most problems are. 
I know your concerns seem very serious and real to you, but I think you are exaggerating your problems without even realizing it.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

What do people mean when they say "way too many people in college"?
Shouldn't all those people have a chance to succeed with a good job?


----------



## Cyc

I think it's a misconception that "good jobs" scale with the amount of College graduates.


----------



## Binge Artist

CoffeeDrinker said:


> What do people mean when they say "way too many people in college"?
> Shouldn't all those people have a chance to succeed with a good job?



Yes, all people should have a chance to succeed with a good job.

But I believe that mopping floors and cleaning toiletts SHOULD be good jobs.  Floors need moppings and toiletts need cleanings.  ATM, I don't think such workers are given due respect.

Usually, when people speak of "good jobs" they are talking about the ones that require a college degree.  But I think that at most 10% of Americans SHOULD actually be in college.  If I ran this country (possibly into the ground...), about 60% of all students would be finished with formal education at about the age of 14.  From there, they would begin "on the job" training for occupations like factory work, manual labor, plumbing, etc.  And many jobs that usually require a college degree, like restaurant management, accounting, estimating, teaching grades K-6, would only require a HS degree.

Lol, me and my soapbox...


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

But the market decides which jobs pay well. Do you think the working poor class should be subsidized by the government? How would that be sustainable?

I do agree that our education/welfare system is in dire need of reform. 
And I do know what Cyc is talking about: I've worked in the factory with a few sociology majors, if that tells you anything.

Maybe the departments should just be more honest with what career options are actually available after graduation, hence education reform. Then people could have a more rational approach to their college education.


----------



## Binge Artist

CoffeeDrinker said:


> But the market decides which jobs pay well. Do you think the working poor class should be subsidized by the government? How would that be sustainable?



Lol...I was just a BIT fucked up last night.


----------



## RedLeader

So I tried modafinil for the first time tonight (actually it's still an ongoing effort).  200mgs(Provigil) around 1:00am, and it's now I believe almost 6:30am.  And I do have to say that the descriptions of it are spot-on -- like a longer-lasting amphetamine for productivity, but without the bodyload or euphoria.  I don't feel bad or unhappy at all, but I don't really feel anything other than "alert."  No euphoria or anything, just "well-rested" and focused. Given that I'm entering 18 hours awake, this is definitely a lot different than had I gone sober and stayed up.  And even though I do not have ADD/ADHD, I am feeling a "pulling effect" a la Adderall for becoming quite interested in anything I suggest upon myself.  I played around with some coding the first 90 minutes with good progress, but then switched over to reading a book, which I've been reading for some 5 hours now, albeit with short breaks, on a topic which really has never interested me much at all (US History - sorry Heuristic if you are reading this!).  But I've easily killed 150 pages, found it all quite interesting and feel like I am retaining facts rather well (I could perform well on a test over the material, if it was administered).  I'm starting to get a bit impatient, as I would like to sleep sometime soon and I don't want to get pulled into "negative awake after a drug territory."  However, if I can easily drift into asleep before too long, and furthermore sleep well, I will have to give this one a solid B+/A-.  Surely would like to give it another go immediately after waking up to see how those differing conditions would affect it, though.  But yes, balancing out effectiveness, side-effects and sense-for-dependency, I'm thinking I may have wished I had this one around during my grad school years.


----------



## Euphoratopia

Nearjat, personally I wouldnt listen to CoffeeDrinker, he has no idea what he is talking about.... PM me and I will do a better job consulting your problem.


----------



## yougene

I was also put in Adderal in high school.  I didn't do well until I was in college AND I stopped taking the Adderal.

Adderal might make me focus, but I ended up focusing on everything but the school work.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

You're right, I don't know what I'm talking about. I don't know the OP's situation at all. I can only speak from my experiences as a lazy stoner high school student that was prescribed adderall for my problems. And a lot of my friends were also prescribed adderall and were also lazy stoners. 
But I do know what I'm talking about when I say doing homework isn't that big of a deal. Because if it's between feeling sorry for yourself or actually doing something to pass senior year. I would take the latter every time.


----------



## ranunky

I think coffeedrinker is right. You may have ADHD but it doesn't sound like a severe case, not saying you don't have ADHD but you describe it as "severe" and that's probably exaggerating a bit.


----------



## TheAzo

I found adderall to be effective in helping me focus, but it made me feel like i wasn't me. I didn't and don't enjoy it, however useful it is. 

I totally understand where the OP is coming from, i was in a similar situation in college. I aced every test, but got B's everywhere there was a bullshit busywork homework assignments. Especially when they graded on process, because i could get the right answers by doing lots of steps in my head and taking shortcuts when appropriate, and they wanted the whole mess done out. And my handwriting is poor (always has been), so i got points off when they couldnt read it.
If i actually found understanding the material hard, i didn't object to the homework, because i learned, but i just couldn't focus on work when i just had to crank stuff through. 

I also had no problem focusing in classes - i actually liked classes (not going to them, but the classes weren't bad). I would usually follow along with the prof in my head, half the time knowing where he was about to go, etc. I was just bad at doing assignments. 

I got prescribed adderall XR, and took it as directed for a while, but i didnt like how it made me feel, and started then chewing the time-release-bead-thingies in the evening when i had some assignment i had to do, so i could focus on it. Once i got into my graduate thesis, though, i didnt need it anymore, to my surprise. Only at the very end when i had to write the boring parts of the thesis paper did i use some of the leftover stuff from when i was taking it. 

I'm not sure what in this is useful.


----------



## rant*N*rave

Sounds to me like you have a bigger problem with thinking you're above high school busywork than with ADHD...  Read into that as you will.  I have a hard time believing that doing your homework "just doesn't occur to you" if you're making a whole thread about it, and especially since you say you're not lazy and you're intelligent.

No one likes doing that kind of homework.  I hated doing it in high school too.  But I did it because I had to.  Yes, it's boring; yes, it's mindless; yes, it's stupid.  But so is a lot of shit we have to do in life to earn our stripes.  I have problems with school because of psychological problems too, so it's always been difficult for me too - I'm not trying to rip on you or anything, but you need to understand that sometimes the easiest thing is to "just do it."

Don't take the drugs if you don't want to.  Instead, set an alarm clock for 5PM every night (or whatever time you want), and without fail, sit down and do your homework at that time.


----------



## nuke

I just don't like amphetamines for ADHD, they make my behaviour too exaggerated and wonky.  You should maybe consider something like a small dose of time-release dexmethylphenidate (Focalin).

There's nothing to be ashamed of with ADHD.  A lot of people here have it (as drug abuse is often co-morbid) and as far as I can tell no one I've mentioned it to has looked down on me a lot over it.  What was good for me was to accept that I have a disorder and to be willing to look at different treatment options; therapy really helps some people, too.  I have a few friends who are raging alcoholics who have the condition and while they're really functional on stimulants, they'd rather drink and it's sad to see.

All throughout high school I put off treatment for the disorder because a.) I'm intelligent enough that despite not doing a lot of work, I can pass most of my classes with high marks and b.) because I refused to believe their was something ever wrong with me that could require medication.  And the issue is not even whether it's wrong or right with you, a disorder, it's like any other negative personality trait: it's a weakness and it's important to acknowledge where you are weak.  And you can take medication for it or you can't based on your choices, so long as you're willing to accept the consequences either way.  You don't have to go to university, either, and a lot of people with ADHD thrive in other work settings rather than a university atmosphere.


----------



## Cloudy

I feel like I can relate to you.  I've always had trouble since day one in school.  Teachers noticed it, parents noticed it, etc.  I've struggled and struggled my whole life.  It doesn't mean I'm not intelligent.  I'm very intelligent, but I clearly have a different way of learning and a disability when it comes to learning.  Part of it is ADD and part of it may be some other mental disorder/s.  You certainly aren't alone.  There are plenty of people out there who aren't made to function in this sort of life.  It is tragic, but it is a fact of life, nothing you can change.  The only thing for you to do is learn how you work.  Learn what works before you.  Master yourself.  When you do that you can try adopt your style into you learning.  It may be hard as a high schooler, but if you go to college you'll have more freedom in learning.  You may have to teach yourself the material, so it may be more work, but if you can make it so learning isn't as tedious by learning by your way, you'll see that it really isn't so bad.

I'm still not completely where i want to be, but I'm trying.  It will take more work than what it takes for most people, but shit what else can I do?


----------



## MatthewD

nearjat said:


> I'm likely to piss off a lot of you by saying this, but I think it's bullshit that because of how my brain works, I've been diagnosed with ADHD and now need to be "treated" for what I essentially consider my personality. I think it's like this for most people that have ADHD, it's only _really_ a disorder when you're placed somewhere that doesn't "click" with how your brain works.
> 
> I'm not someone who lacks "drive", I'm not lazy. I'd say I'm actually a pretty intelligent guy, I just happen to really not work well with how high school works. I get nearly 100% on almost every test I take, but the "mindless" read-remember-copy type homework that actually has a notable effect on my grades is a HUGE problem for me. I don't put the shit off, it just never occurs to me once home from school that "hey, I should do this shit so I can graduate".
> 
> So almost all of you, I'm assuming, will tell me to shut the fuck up and stop trying to deny that I have a mental disorder and just adapt and get over it. I would- but there are a lot of people in my situation. Enough of them that it begins to be less "disease" like, and more of a "type of person". Some kids struggle with material, and do fine at just getting work done. And other kids have no problem with the actually subject matter, but tend to get a bit "bored" with most school work and find getting motivated to do it damn near impossible. All I want is a different style of courses, that still stress the importance of deadlines, but are simply structured in a way that promotes creative problem solving and actually using your brain. It's not asking for an "easier" high school, because other kids would fail miserably in a course structure like that, just like I do in the traditional style classes.
> 
> Taking Adderall helps my ADHD symptoms and makes it easier to adapt, but also makes me feel like death and makes me feel like everything I like about who I am is being erased. I HAVE to take it if I'm going to graduate, and it pisses me off so much.
> 
> Has anyone been confronted with something like this? Basically I'm medicated for ADHD, and the isolation of being an "ADHD kid" that needs "fixing" has contributed to really bad depression in the school year, further fucking up my dopamine, leading to an even worse lack of motivation and ability to simply remain conscious. I'm a senior in high school, I'm planning on going to college and hopefully getting a bachelors in graphic design or something similar. At this rate I can't really say if I'll graduate on time... everything just seems so fucked up and there really isn't any help. I can "force" myself to just deal with school, but I'm not exaggerating when I say that I can't have a social life or really any happiness at the same time...



Man... Your first paragraphs basically explained my life! I know EXACTLY where you're coming from. I haven't touched the meds yet, but I consider how I am part of myself... I don't want to be a diffrent person. Hence why I want the ADHD meds so that I can actually "switch" into a studying machine when I am required to. Hopefully it works out, but I plan to study and still enjoy my life at the same time (not stress about all of the boring, repetetive and pointless shit I have to complete). Not saying that everything in School (and future Uni) is/will be useless, but so far most was .


----------



## nearjat

After going to treatment for a few months I enrolled in an ALC. This is perfect from me haha. It's essentially a cop out, no homework at all, credits for going to work. But I don't take HS all that seriously so this is exactly what I wanted. I think I've got it together now.


----------



## monchi

*Going back to school in your thirties...*

ive been thinking about going back to school. im thirty two, have an honors undergraduate, and have been out of school for awhile. 

after uni i took a year off thinking id go back for my masters the following year. well, its many years later, and after a few years as a florist, i wonder about going back to school. i have thought about becoming an elementary school teacher, and i have one math pre req to get before i can apply for the year long teaching degree. 

i am terrifed. i suck at math. i have constant dreams about this weird class that i keep forgetting to go toand screwing up, and ive become convinced im going to fail. 

my question: is there anyone out there who has gone back to uni after a significant time away, and if so, cheer me on!!

or else, any teachers out there with any tips on getting into school? the industry in canada right now is really suffering, so...

any advice??


----------



## theotherside

My uncle went back to college in his early 30's and got his bachelor's and then his masters, and now he is an engineer who makes over a hundred a year. It is hard to be the "old" guy in class, but he said it wasn't that bad and it paid off.


----------



## Cyc

I went back to school at 28 with only a 2-year associate's degree. Math is my nemesis too, but I found if you put the work in, it doesn't matter what age you are.

The real challenge is getting into the social scene. I find as a mature student, there is a social barrier that I have a hard time surmounting. The actual work is doable. Research your profs first and take a math course that's suited for your field.


----------



## purple_cloud

A lot of my classmates in my Linguistics grad program are about your age...I'm a bit on the younger side for it. I've noticed the older students do better in classes - being out of school they are motivated to do well, since this time they are doing it for themselves, not just because everyone should go to to college. Therefore, you'll probably do way better in this math class than you would have done if you took it right after undergrad it seems...I could be wrong, but this is what I've seen happen repeatedly. Good luck!


----------



## monchi

thank you all for your responses. im encouraged by all of the stories, particularly cyc... id love to hear more. 

i know i need to put more effort in to my return to school, pick up some volunteer hours, and tackle the whole scene... 

i just feel completely out of touch with current expectations, and am having trouble balancing the immersion into school with keeping up with my current job.

my plan now is to find that suitable math class!!


----------



## izzy66

i've been a critical care nurse for 23 yrs and i'm exhausted plus i have rheumatoid arthritis which doesn't help the situation. so at 45 i'm going to have to go back to school cuz i don't know how to do anything but nursing. i've just recently decided to look into genetic counseling and hopefully that will work out well. 
-izzy


----------



## toa$t

i'm 28, and there are tons of people in my program (law) who are older than I am.


----------



## dia

I'm close to your age, and I am doing my bachelor after 11years of "off" any school activity. It was indeed very hard, because of the pressure I put on myself to "succeed" but it's not impossible. Maths are my pain too, I am in Informatics and you can imagine the horror sometimes. Also, I came from a high-school with humanitarian specialization and I had to learn what a logarithm is, function analysis, everything.. and not on my mother language. But what I did was explain my situation to the professors and they tried helping me- I have passed very well all my math exams.

But it's doable, stick to it and have in mind WHY you are doing it. Because sometimes it's very difficult and you would want to quit. 

It's difficult to be the oldest of the group. I have some teachers who are younger than me , also the kids around are annoying, and they learn faster than you will do, they have plenty of time and resources. 

I have two and a half more semesters and I am done with this bachelor  So I say, go for it, the world belongs to those who don't fear!


----------



## Draugen

I went to university as soon as I left school, but on my course there were a number of "mature" students, two of whom became very good friends. One was 31 and the other 40 when we started our course. I think they both faced challenges during their time on the course, especially at the start making the transition from work back to the world of lectures and assignments, I think they didn't find it quite as fulfilling.

However, after a period of adjusting, they settled in and got on with things quite happily. The other students never saw them any differently because of their age, infact I think most had more time for them as they were able to share a lot of life experience the rest of us didn't have. Both graduated with a top class degree and have gone on to better jobs than they had prior to studying, so it definitely worked out for them!


----------



## L2R

i started my undergrad last year at 32. tbh, i've never studied before in my life.  you'll do fine.


----------



## yucatanboy2

My fiancee went back to school later in life.  

Its a hard adjustment, especially if you've been working for a while.  You need to up your self-motivation, focus and dedication.  Also, you might feel like you're surrounded by immature people, because many people in colleges/community colleges/tech schools are younger, coming straight from highschool.  They've got less life experiences than you, so you'll have to just bear with it.

As for advice in terms of getting into school, maybe take one or two classes in a community college to get yourself going (math classes for example), get good grades, and get to know your prof well there.  That way, they can write a stellar letter of recommendation, which is very very very helpful!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Jerry Atrick

I don't have any stories yet, but I just wanted to say that I'm in the same boat.  I've been out of school for 9 years and in the fall I'm going back to get my Master's and subsequently my PhD.  I'm looking forward to returning to the classroom after working all these years.  Like somebody already said, I feel like I have a lot of "real world" experience that will only motivate me to succeed.

Good luck %)


----------



## InvisibleEye

I'm 28, just completed a BA and started my MA. I went back to school after working and saving money for 5 yrs. I did feel a little out of place at first, but it had more to do with the fact that I hadn't studied for years then the fact that I was a little older than most of my classmates. Some of them knew each other since college, so it took me a while to make friends (but I'm super shy anyways).
I feel so good about it now, it's unbelievable, I have a whole sense of purpose, and studying something that is so passionating to me has changed me as a person, in a very good way I believe.
Go for it! I'd say about a third of my classmates are my age or older now. 
And I would even say that it was an advantage to be a little older than the others when I started my BA - I was there because I really wanted to be there, not because my parents had pressured me to get a university degree or else. Your source of motivation is simply not the same. Plus, the years you spent out of school are not «lost years»: you learned a helluva a lot of stuff in your personal readings and in daily life in general. 
I actually feel excited for you


----------



## benson7

*Study techniques*

I've just finished sitting an industry standard exam and although I think I did well I really believe my study technique leaves a lot to be desired. I basically just re-read a 90 page manual on legislation for the particular area of finance I work in and also split the manual into smaller parts and tried learning each segment well. For the many bullet pointed areas I would memorise then go into another room and then write out to memory.

All considered I probably spent around 50 to 60 hours studying for this and believe there must be a more time efficient way of doing this next time around.

Has anyone got any proven methods they wish to share? Are colleges/university recommending any particuar approaches that work well?

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## satricion

It really depends on the kind of thing you are study, and the way it's assessed. What kind of exams do your teachers set? Are they multiple choice, short answer, short essay?

This matters because of the kind of learning these kinds of assessment pieces assess. For example, a multiple choice exam can only really assess rote learned material. So if your courses are the kind of courses where you have to just remember a specific set of facts, then you'll need to develop strategies for rote learning. If your courses are the kind that require critical engagement or creativity in dealing with specific situations, then you'll need to study differently.

If you feel like what you need to do is just rote learn, then the best thing to do is firstly to do what you're already doing and read everything in manageable chunks so as to memorise it. Then you need to write. Writing something will help you remember it much better than just reading it. So just sit down, and write out the facts. Think of potential questions you might be asked, and write them. Think of new ways of summarising the material so that you develop categories in your mind to help you get a handle on the information and process it efficiently when faced with an exam situation.

Writing is also important if you're assessed using longer written type exam questions, such as short answer or essay questions. But the writing you do will be different. Once you're familiar with the material, think of positions you can take with regards to it, and write. Write critical pieces about concepts etc. Writing is the most important thing.

Also, can you get access to past exam papers for the course? Unless the course has changed since it was last taught, that will help too. Make sure you ask your teacher if this is going to be useful for you.


----------



## Heuristic

Well, if you did really well on the exam, then there's something about your method that is working for you.  I wouldn't tinker too much!

It sounds like you want a way to learn just as much material, but in a shorter frame of time.  There are some obvious techniques, which I'm just going to state out loud for the sake of discussion:

(1)  Minimize distractions while you study.  Cell-phone off, no email, no internet, in a place where you are focused on studying.

(2)  Try to be well-rested, well-fed, well-hydrated, and possibly somewhat caffeinated.  Have some snacks with you.

(3)  Relate what you learn to your daily life.  Think of this as the analogical equivalent to using a new word three times in your day.  So for financial regulation, you might try to find analogues in products you handle in ordinary life (e.g. your soda company must disclose certain information on the soda can to you, the prospective purchaser), and you can play a little with the analogy to discern similarities and differences.  This will help strengthen newly learned information, and you'll get a form of "study" out of everyday experiences.

(4)  I've found that reading material, or at least reviewing material, shortly before going to sleep, and then glancing at it again the next morning, can be extremely useful.

(5)  Stay healthy.  Moderate exercise, and a good diet, can really help.

(6)  Take practice tests (in sections, if the entire test is too long to take regularly).

(7)  As you learn material, think about questions that could be asked.  Write them out neatly, in question format, with the answer hidden somewhere (on the back of the paper or card).  A few days later, review the questions and see how well you answer them.


----------



## Binge Artist

Heuristic said:


> (6)  Take practice tests (in sections, if the entire test is too long to take regularly).




Practice makes perfect.


----------



## benson7

Thanks for the replies guys.

Basically the exam answers are short essays - 6 in a 3 hour session.

I do have access to past papers and will try to utilise them in future.

I also like the idea of trying to relate my topic to everyday situations like the soda can. This is a nice approach and I'll try to apply this to.

There's nothing terrible with my technique now it's just that I'm conscious that there must be new fangled way to learn content even more effectively (I'm getting into weightlifting to which perhaps explains this naive view - always new and better routines etc..)

I guess sometimes there no avoiding good old fashioned hard work..


----------



## Roger&Me

monchi said:


> i am terrifed. i suck at math.



Don't be scared, you'll be fine.  Anyone can learn math, all it takes is consistent study. The human brain is a pattern-recognizing machine; if you teach it patterns, it will learn them-- you can do it by force of will alone if you have to.


----------



## User Name Here

Note cards are great for two main reasons: 1) Re-writing notes helps you memorize information REALLY well and 2) You are able to quiz yourself as much as you need to which is also a wonderful studying tool. 

Note cards = the best way to study absolutely any subject, not just vocabulary (at least for me).

Also, a lot of subjects use books that have mini-quizes at the end of each new section. If this is the case with your books, take each one as they are almost always a good way to review what you have just learned as well as knowing which information may be the most important to remember.


----------



## SpelunkingTheMind

If possible, teach the material to someone else. If you have a willing girlfriend/boyfriend, that might work, or maybe meet with someone from the class and take turns teaching each other. If nothing else, it's valuable to even 'teach' the material (out loud) to a teddy bear or something. Your recall of the material you teach is VERY high. 

I seem to remember some quote, I thought by maybe Ben Franklin, that you remember 10% of what you hear, 20% of what you read, 50% of what you write, and 90% of what you teach. I can't find that quote now so maybe it was just something one of my HS teachers said, but I think it's largely true.


----------



## toa$t

^that.

summaries are also the only way I learn things. I have personally summarized every single book from my classes this year. I dont' read unless I am sitting in front of my computer taking notes as I go along. Then i take those notes, my text, and my class notes and condense that into a super summary. makes a skeleton summary of that, and a table of contents. My exams are open book, so we can take all that stuff in with use, but I almost never refer to my summaries in there. just having made the summary is enough for me to learn the material cold.


----------



## BrahamCracker

*Overwhelming anxiety around GPA*

I need to have at least a 2.5 to stay in my major. I will be producing a TV show next semester which will REALLY help me in my resume, only problem is i'm failing 2 classes this semster. My overall GPA is 2.8001 and this is my 7th semester.

I have,

F-D-D-A-B

Will this risk danger of lowering it below the line?

My anxiety is causing insomnia and depression, somebody tell it to me straight


----------



## Jabberwocky

If you are failing the 2 classes and know you won't be able  to pass them this semester why don't you drop them before you do actually fail them. If you do this it won't affect your gpa in any way, let the uni know you have depression and it's too much they're usually sympathetic when it comes to this type of stuff.


----------



## The Chemist

BrahamCracker said:


> somebody tell it to me straight



Alright here: stop fucking around, get yourself together and just do the work!

--------------------

real answer: you might try dropping the two classes you're failing. Although it will show as "withdraw, fail" on your transcript, it may be better than knowing that you will fail but slugging it out until the end.

or

you could just try as hard as you can to make those F's into D's or C's, because that will at least help your GPA slightly.


----------



## coleysheen

Work hard and practice well, you would definitely succeed.


----------



## Transcendence

1) I'm sure it's far too late for him to withdraw.

2) Although it will put your GPA below the 2.5 mark, I'm almost sure that you'll be given a probationary semester before you're kicked out of your major. Your adviser doesn't want to lose students, and is going to give you ample opportunity to succeed. Just don't fuck up again.


----------



## Divine Moments

I agree with teaching other people and taking practice tests as other have said.

It's also helpful to just try some different ways of studying and see what works well for you. I've found I'm good at learning visually and by repetition. Basically I find the best ways for me are flow charts because I can picture them in my head much more easily than a block of text, and making then going through small (i.e. mostly just a few words or a sentence for the answer) flash cards several times.


----------



## n3ophy7e

BrahamCracker, I can understand why you posted this in TDS but I'm going to move it to E&C because I think you will get more responses in there.

Good luck!!!


----------



## purple_cloud

Transcendence said:


> 1) I'm sure it's far too late for him to withdraw.
> 
> 2) Although it will put your GPA below the 2.5 mark, I'm almost sure that you'll be given a probationary semester before you're kicked out of your major. Your adviser doesn't want to lose students, and is going to give you ample opportunity to succeed. Just don't fuck up again.





This is probably the best response I've seen thus far. It's FAR too late at this point...OP, those not Fs, is there any way you can talk to the teacher and see if you can do some EC or anything to get yourself to a C at this point?

I also didn't do as well as I like to this semester, and it made me anxious until my grades were posted. Nothing you can really do about it, if it's that close to the end --- just make sure you don't fuck up again, basically, which is easier said than done sometimes.


----------



## AmorRoark

Yeah, I agree with everyone else. Try to make this as much of a learning experience as possible. How you're feeling right now *sucks* I'm sure. So, next semester when you're thinking about doing things other than be scholastically responsible remember how you feel now as motivation to keep on doing your work. Good luck.


----------



## rant*N*rave

You can calculate whether it will wreck your GPA - I'd do it for you but I don't have your info.  All a GPA is is a weighted average of all the points you earn for classes.  You get 4 points for an A, 3 points for a B etc, and you multiply that by the number of credits in a class.  So if you got an A in a 2 credit class and a B in a 3 credit class, you would have 4*2+3*3=17 points.  Then you divide that by the total number of credits.  So in this example it's 17/5, or a 3.4.  You can see that the B "counted more" because the B class was more credits.

So if those classes where you have an A and B are more credits than your lower grade classes, or if you already have lots of credits so the average will be "diluted", you might not be in terrible shape, but I'm guessing with those three low grades, it's going to hurt you pretty bad.

I am sure they won't kick you out right away, but you need to get to an adviser IMMEDIATELY to discuss your situation.  I've been able to drop classes damn near the end of the semester before because of health problems, and you might be able to get some similar leniency.  If you can't do that, at least you can lay out a plan to make sure you can finish up school without dropping your GPA too low.  It's great to do outside projects like you're planning to, so definitely don't ever think that you shouldn't, but you need to make sure you can balance your schoolwork and extracurricular stuff in the future.  If that means taking fewer classes and potentially taking longer to graduate, it's not the end of the world.  It took me 7 years to get through undergrad because I kept having to drop out for health problems or only take one class per semester and stuff like that.


----------



## chucky1432

I'm turning 31 and going back for my PhD.  There are tons of people at school who are older than me.  It's what you make of it.


----------



## boarderb

Agree with the consensus. Never too late to go back!


----------



## beagleboy

[No personal attacks. -RL] Other than that I was fasninated with his seemingly struggle against the odds.


----------



## Sl1pp3Ry

I am 31 and have a BS in pharmacology that has been gathering dust for some eight years now. I just wanted to wish you all the best in your academic endeavors and am sure you will perform just fine.  It is rather encouraging to read all these posts of people who have gone back to school later in life and have found considerable success.  In fact, it almost lights a fire under my own ass to get back to school and further myself in hopes to have more a positive impact on society.  Again, you should go for it.  Best of luck and keep us updated.


----------



## AmorRoark

My fiancee is working on a degree & he is 30. By itself, I definitely don't think it's EVER to late to give up getting higher degrees. 30 doesn't even seem that 'old' to me to be seeking a degree anyway. 

YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I'm a 31 year old medical student. It can be done. The key to making it work, IME, is to take very good care of your health. Eat right and exercise a lot, in order to keep your mind limber. I highly recommend lecithin and a B complex, even if you take no other supplements.


----------



## Cyc

To add to what MDAO is saying, take it easy on the booze.

When I was 22 and in Community College, I could sweat out a weekend bender in half a morning of lecture. Now, it takes me almost 2 full days to get past that "duuh" feeling.


----------



## QuestionEverything

I just got my undergraduate degree (Valedictorian!:D) and I'm turning 30.  I don't plan on beginning my graduate degree until 2011.  I'm actually very glad that I waited to get it.  I appreciate my education so much more and am dedicated and extremely motivated.  I wouldn't have been able to say that at 18, or 23 for that matter.  The difference is that at a younger age the social aspect of college is very important.  While I too found there to be a disconnect between myself and some younger students, I also felt that part of it really just wasn't as important to me.  I did make some friends but that was just icing on the cake.

If you find yourself struggling with a certain class don't be afraid to approach the professor for help.  Also, there will be a tutoring center that you can take advantage of.  The only way to fail is truly to not try.  You have the desire.  You will be fine.


----------



## coleysheen

There are so many people who move back to school for further studies at some later stage of life. But if you don’t feel comfortable then you have another option also in hand i.e online education. It gives you the opportunity to earn degree right form your home comfort at your own pace and flexibility.


----------



## Hypnotik1

Grad school??? Its actually pretty common....I dont think you'll find yourself that out of place at all....

Undergrad is a diff story....But still....Im 28 and just started my undergrad.....i feel really behind when comparing myself to my peers...But Im just starting to see that there are quite a number of people my age or older doing just the same thing.....

I think the biggest challenge is taking the pay cut and lifestyle change to become a full time student (at least for me its by far the biggest bummer) But I just keep telling myself that the sacrifice is for bigger and better things....

Anyways....Trust me....you're def not alone....


----------



## sopij

go bak to school, its never too late, the media just wants you to think it is


----------



## woamotive

I took some time off after my first 2 years of undergrad and def. don't regret it. Going back 'later on' is almost better, in my opinion. I feel like those who go to college right away don't allow themselves the thinking time necessary to really figure out exactly what they want to do (this does NOT apply to all people - so....no one take that personally). My ex went back to school almost a decade after getting her BA and now she's working AT the University. 

You'll be just fine ! Don't worry about it


----------



## D's

*coping with stress at school without drugs.*

Ok, Stress has played a huge part in my drug addiction. I'm trying to do the right thing and not do AS many drugs, or stay away from the hard shit (like heroin,coke,meth..etc..) I dont drink either, so have to find other ways to deal with stress.

The stress mostly comes from being rushed, or not finding a parking spot, or having a shit ton of homework, the list goes on!

Anyways, The college I'm at doesn't really have anything fun to do.. like not a real nice campus.. It's a ghetto ass community college in the hood. and the only reason i'm going there is.. not because it's an all black school.. I know the teachers there want to see the students move from the hood, and start their careers anywhere but here.

SO even though being the only white kid in the class, maybe I can get in on this, and move from the hood...

So if anyone has any stress relieving ideas?? please let me know.. :]
thanks


----------



## Mehm

try this:

I breath in and calm my body.
I breath out and smile.
I breath in and recognize this moment.
I breath out, this is a beautiful moment.
repeat

Hi D's!!!!


----------



## Mel22

Good time management and not leaving things till the last minute is the key.


----------



## I NUK3D U

+1 for good time management. Getting this right early on in life has huge benefits.

Also consider exercise as a natural stress-reliever due to the release of endorphins.


----------



## Transcendence

Hi D, I have the same problem as you (as I'm sure do many others on this board).

I frequently manage a 20 credit load (biochem) per semester. I always start out clean and on top of things, but as the weeks drag on I can't seem to keep away from downers and excessive amounts of herb. This ALWAYS makes things worse, but rationalization if the most devious part of drug abuse :/

+2 for time management. I've always been a good student but this is a lesson I've learned all too late. I find myself motivated and reassured if I keep a fastidious daily schedule taped to my wall. I tend not to stress as much if I can see it all in front of me. It doesn't mean you have to stick to it strictly, cause hey, life happens. But if you have it all planned out, it's much easier to accommodate leeway and unexpected responsibilities. Do it, even though it might take getting use to. 

I also find that I'm less tired during the day if I exercise before classes. I like lifting, but riding a bike to classes is also good light exercise depending on how far away from campus you live. Might seem a little contradictory, but it lowers stress and keeps the good vibrations going so that I don't have to resort to powdered chemical happiness. 

School starts in a week for me. This year is going to be tough. Good luck to us both.


----------



## D's

thanks everyone! i thought i was the only one that went through school related stress.. because all the students at the school i'm at look serously too happy. lol
thats cool trans that u can disipline urself like that, every time i tried setting strict rules for myself id never fallow through. mostly because i get over whelmed of failing, or tell myself that i'm already a failure.
i'm doing better now.. i'm actully using a student planner this semmester lol, and so far have wrote all homework assignments in it, and upcoming quiz, and test dates. I also look at it when i get home lol, so thats a big step up for me .
wish the school here had some stuff like that, just a ghetto ass community college in the hood. theres no where safe to ride your bike around here, you either have to worry about being hit by a car, being robbed, or being part of some racial attack. (blacks hate whites here). even tho i'm the only whity in my class, so far i havn't had any problems. maybe because we are all taking the lowwww math and english class, and none of us is any better then the other lol.

i live in a very stressful enviornment also, theres always something going on here (live in a halfway house), so its really depressing being here during the day. luckly i have a set of wheels now, so i drive around n shit.
when the day gets bad enough theres a cool place to go rock climbing not really far from here.
other then that, nothing for real. besides what mehm mentioned above, breathing tequniques., which only go so far with me because im a chronic cigarette smoker.

i really need a girlfriend or something lol,


----------



## Transcendence

> every time i tried setting strict rules for myself id never fallow through. mostly because i get over whelmed of failing, or tell myself that i'm already a failure.



same with me; I usually don't follow through either. But every time I try I get a little better at it. It's good practice even if it collapses after a while. 

Girlfriends usually complicate things unless you're reallllly lucky......but the only difference between being alone and being lonely is that the latter is inside your head. 

When I don't feel like dealing with shit I just lose myself in the woods...I don't know if you meant rock climbing indoors or outdoors. But when you're deep in the sticks there's no difference between now and 1000 years from now or 1000 years ago. It's comforting to me because it puts things in perspective. People today get hung up on really petty, cursory shit. I try to remind myself to relax, cause nothing is as big a deal as it seems, and no one makes it out alive anyway. 

I grew up in a fucking hick little town. I'm not going to pretend it was really ghetto or dangerous, but the bar was set LOW. I don't want to stay there; that's why I'm doing what I'm doing. I don't think I'm better than the people who live there, I just think I've had enough. Maybe you've had enough too.


----------



## Methadone84

were living on a planet thats weird thats why i live on my OWN rules. Bad is good and good is bad if you understand flip them around

im not sure if that made any since but try and find out the meaning


----------



## sssssssssss

i hate when youre sitting in class and your lost so you look around at everyone faces and notice they all seem to understand whats going on.

but really if u ask them after class most of them have no fucking clue what was just said to them lol


----------



## Transcendence

sssssssssss said:


> i hate when youre sitting in class and your lost so you look around at everyone faces and notice they all seem to understand whats going on.
> 
> but really if u ask them after class most of them have no fucking clue what was just said to them lol



This is so true. I always feel like everyone else has a much better grasp of things than I do...but it almost always turns out that they don't. Or if they do it's by a marginal amount and not the leap and bound that it seems. Of course there are exceptions (but fuck those people anyway :D). 

I think that intelligent people generally tend to exaggerate their own imperfections in the mind's eye.


----------



## L2R

lift weights or punch bags. works a charm.


----------



## sssssssssss

Transcendence said:


> I think that intelligent people generally tend to exaggerate their own imperfections in the mind's eye.



good way of telling urself u can do it
but no need to be arrogant about it tho


----------



## piebald

sssssssssss said:


> good way of telling urself u can do it
> but no need to be arrogant about it tho



hehehehehehe.....

 I think if you can get into a pattern of positive behavior the stress will fade a bit..it takes work to begin to  replace bad habits with good- but if you can get the ball rolling it will become easier and easier..one helpful little nugget i picked up at NA was the idea that our decisions/behaviors are like dominoes...one bad one will create a greater likely hood of another bad one, then another..An example: I got fucked up last night..sooo I'm tired this morning, Im less likely to go work out before class and i might be feeling shitty about myself for getting fucked up which; in turn could encourage me to use to relieve that feeling and so and so on. But if you start changing your behaviours you will notice that doing the healthy thing becomes a little bit easier each day...just my personal experience good luck


----------



## Transcendence

sssssssssss said:


> good way of telling urself u can do it
> but no need to be arrogant about it tho


 
Heh, yeah. I see on reflection how my post sounds arrogant. But I meant it more as a compliment to you guys than a compliment to myself - I really do think smarter people tend to often lack confidence (as D and you have related in your posts). I think Bertrand Russell said that the problem with the world is that the smartest people are always questioning themselves and the ignorant are cocksure. 

I take some tough classes with people who are certainly smarter than I am. I often put myself down and become discouraged. At first I thought this was a positive trait because I was afraid of being accused of arrogance...of being the insufferable know-it-all. I've since come to realize that's a bullshit defeatist way of thinking. There's no shame in being smart and on-top of things, and it doesn't mean you have to be insufferable or can't be an interesting well-rounded person. I was standing in my own way by thinking that.

I shouldn't have said "fuck those people anyway". I meant it in a kidding way, but yeah, it doesn't read well.


----------



## Mehm

love yourself D's.  that's all that matters


----------



## sssssssssss

Transcendence said:


> Heh, yeah. I see on reflection how my post sounds arrogant. But I meant it more as a compliment to you guys than a compliment to myself - I really do think smarter people tend to often lack confidence (as D and you have related in your posts). I think Bertrand Russell said that the problem with the world is that the smartest people are always questioning themselves and the ignorant are cocksure.
> 
> I take some tough classes with people who are certainly smarter than I am. I often put myself down and become discouraged. At first I thought this was a positive trait because I was afraid of being accused of arrogance...of being the insufferable know-it-all. I've since come to realize that's a bullshit defeatist way of thinking. There's no shame in being smart and on-top of things, and it doesn't mean you have to be insufferable or can't be an interesting well-rounded person. I was standing in my own way by thinking that.
> 
> I shouldn't have said "fuck those people anyway". I meant it in a kidding way, but yeah, it doesn't read well.



i wasnt meaning to call you arrogant, i was just saying in general lol sorry
i noticed it when i used to be cocky about my intellegence, b/c i think i figured if everyone thought i was then i was.


----------



## wizekrak

eat well, sleep well, regular exercise, keep on yop of readings/studying/assignments, party occasionally (but not too hard or too frequently), stay social. This is whats worked for me.


----------



## Dimitri K.

*Best thing I can say is*

As someone who struggles with a lot of anxiety is that drugs really only mask problems. In the long run, "using" doesn't make you feel better. My 5 steps to living a healthy life (in order of perceived importance): 1.Diet (Eat mostly fruits and vegetables and very little sugar or red meat),2.Sleep (at least 7-9 hours every night) ,3.Exercise (I run 6 days a week),4.Supplements (Anxiety is largely a chemical thing), 5.Meditation/Breathing/keeping perspective. Just thought I'd put in what has been working for me.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

*Good time management.

*Take up yoga) I recommend ashtanga, taught by someone who doesn't teach it as a way of gaining strength and flexibility, but someone who teaches it more as a way of training your mind)...then move onto meditation from there, when you've calmed down a bit and can actually fathom sitting down and letting all your thoughts bubble up and dissipate.

*A healthy diet is absolutely KEY, and one of the hardest things to change from my experience, without the right outside influence.

*Think about the effects and side effects of all the drugs you take into your body, and adjust accordingly.

* work now, play later attitude.


----------



## pk.

Time management, also perhaps taking some form of sedative like valium for extremely stressful occasions?


----------



## kaiba

Mel22 said:


> Good time management and not leaving things till the last minute is the key.



+1 

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## geoffreychaucer

I find what helps is really setting aside time for school work and studying and making sure that I work solidly during that reserved time by going somewhere with a studious atmosphere like a library or a coffee shop to do work. Then when your room or wherever you relax is really a place of rest and not a place you associate with stress. Keeping school and home separate are important for reducing stress. Also, talking to other people in your classes about the course and arranging study sessions is a great way to learn.


----------



## morpher001

D's said:


> Ok, Stress has played a huge part in my drug addiction. I'm trying to do the right thing and not do AS many drugs, or stay away from the hard shit (like heroin,coke,meth..etc..) I dont drink either, so have to find other ways to deal with stress.
> 
> The stress mostly comes from being rushed, or not finding a parking spot, or having a shit ton of homework, the list goes on!
> 
> Anyways, The college I'm at doesn't really have anything fun to do.. like not a real nice campus.. It's a ghetto ass community college in the hood. and the only reason i'm going there is.. not because it's an all black school.. I know the teachers there want to see the students move from the hood, and start their careers anywhere but here.
> 
> SO even though being the only white kid in the class, maybe I can get in on this, and move from the hood...
> 
> So if anyone has any stress relieving ideas?? please let me know.. :]
> thanks


Buring the candle at both ends with drugs and study may be proving too heavy a burden. 

The drugs seem to be the elephant in the room here rather than something you will struggle to do without.


----------



## Username123

Meditation has helped me reduce my drug use to almost nothing during school time (occasional pot and alcohol on weekends).

Therapy could help too, it's just nice to be able to say whatever you want to someone whose completely receptive.

Also, life generally sucks. Just know that if you keep trying, it will improve.


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

*College problems*

No matter how hard I try, I can't seem to do well in college. I'm 19 years old and a freshman in a local community college. I do well in english courses but seem to struggle in everything else. 

I may have a gig writing about one of the biggest music festivals in the country. Not sure how strong the possibility of this happening is but I'd jump on it if its possible.

Due to my poor grades, I am constantly criticized by the adult I live with as well as my grandmother. Neither of them are happy people though they are both well off.

Basically, what should I do? I'd like to keep going to school but it seems like I can only do well in what I love. I have been diagnosed with ADD among other mental illnesses but that one seems to hold me back the most in school. I enjoy writing but whenever I try to do work for other courses, I can't focus at all.

Sometimes I wonder if I'll even be able to get a job even if I graduate due to the poor state of the economy.

Is there a way of pursuing an education in writing? Will I even be able to get into a 4 year school if I have a poor GPA? Is it possible to take a break from classes to take some time to clear my head and then come back retaining my credits?

I feel like I have so much on my plate and I don't know how to deal with it.


----------



## Tommyboy

Some schools will allow you to take an incomplete in all your courses and for you to resume them the next time they are offered, but it's usually only for extenuating circumstances.  I was allowed to take a medical leave but all that meant was that I could withdraw from my classes past the withdrawal date and still get a full refund for the classes and not have it count against my GPA or as one of the semesters I would be eligible for grants and financial aid.   

The majority of people can do well in college with the right amount of effort.  I know a lot of people that did horrible in high school but were able to put in the effort and/or figure out ways to do well.  When you are simply viewing college as the next step after high school, there isn't much motivation to excel.  The more you realize that it is your time and money going into these courses, the greater the effort will be that you will likely put forth.     

When transferring from a community college, anything over a 2.5 GPA will get you into the majority of state schools, and you can even get into some of the less difficult schools with a GPA as low as 2.0  It's the more renown state schools that you need at least a 3.0 to get into, and then higher GPAs for the private universities.  

You could always just take 12 credits and work a lot until you figure out what you want to do.  Another option would be to work a lot while going to school part time, but if that would result in losing your health insurance then you might want to stay full time.  It took me a long time of working full time and going to school at community college before I got sick of it and really tried to go away to school.  Once I made it away to school I valued my education a lot more than the people that had gone straight away to school, since I had a better understanding of what my education meant, and also the money I invested.


----------



## trappedpenguin7

man, I know how you feel. I'm a freshman as well, and feeling pretty stressed and overwhelmed with keeping track of everything and trying to figure out my future. I analyze the shit out of everything so it gets pretty frustrating....I have add as well, and it really does affect me a lot. I'm on daytrana now which helps when I use it, but its still hard. I don't like feeling like I can get things done because I'm on something, instead of being able to do it on my own.

I can't really say anything about your issues with writing and grades, but I'm right there with ya, I been feeling like there's so much on my plate a lot lately too


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## shimazu

Dude I went one semester at community college and hated it. I passed all my classes but didnt return because it seemed like a waste of time. I dont think im ever going back. The whole education system revolves around making money off students and im not giving a school one more cent of my money. If I want to learn something I always thought it was better through experience than in a classroom. All school is about is seeing who can put up with the bullshit long enough to get a degree.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

shimazu said:


> Dude I went one semester at community college and hated it. I passed all my classes but didnt return because it seemed like a waste of time. I dont think im ever going back. The whole education system revolves around making money off students and im not giving a school one more cent of my money. If I want to learn something I always thought it was better through experience than in a classroom. All school is about is seeing who can put up with the bullshit long enough to get a degree.



While I can certainly sympathize with your angst, I have to say that for many people getting a degree is the only option they have to do what they want.

You cannot practice medicine without a license and an ungodly amount of schooling. Nor do I want to go to a doctor who has not achieved this.

It may seem that schools as institutions only want student money, but I have yet to meet a professor who was not invested in the success of his or her students who were willing to go to class and work hard. I'm sure there are profs out there who appear as if they don't care, so maybe I've just been lucky.

Besides, one semester of community college is hardly a full university experience. So before you go shitting on other people's hopes and dreams, try showing some respect towards those who have no other option but to attend college and get a degree in order to gain what they want out of life (whatever that may be).


----------



## Jerry Atrick

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> No matter how hard I try, I can't seem to do well in college. I'm 19 years old and a freshman in a local community college. I do well in english courses but seem to struggle in everything else.
> 
> I may have a gig writing about one of the biggest music festivals in the country. Not sure how strong the possibility of this happening is but I'd jump on it if its possible.
> 
> Due to my poor grades, I am constantly criticized by the adult I live with as well as my grandmother. Neither of them are happy people though they are both well off.
> 
> Basically, what should I do? I'd like to keep going to school but it seems like I can only do well in what I love. I have been diagnosed with ADD among other mental illnesses but that one seems to hold me back the most in school. I enjoy writing but whenever I try to do work for other courses, I can't focus at all.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I'll even be able to get a job even if I graduate due to the poor state of the economy.
> 
> Is there a way of pursuing an education in writing? Will I even be able to get into a 4 year school if I have a poor GPA? Is it possible to take a break from classes to take some time to clear my head and then come back retaining my credits?
> 
> I feel like I have so much on my plate and I don't know how to deal with it.



Yes, check out the liberal arts majors. If you like writing, you can get a degree in English, journalism, etc.

As for taking time off, most schools will allow you to continue taking classes after extended absence.  I dropped out of school my senior year of undergrad and returned to the same school 7 years later to finish my degree.

I have ADD and have to work very hard to focus. I don't use medications but I have a friend who also has ADD and he is successful in grad school with his medications. I have another friend who has schizophrenia and with the right medications, he too is successful in grad school. So don't let those things get you down. You may have to work a little harder than your peers, but it will be all that more rewarding when you get your degree.

Good luck.


----------



## double ewe

shimazu said:


> Dude I went one semester at community college and hated it. I passed all my classes but didnt return because it seemed like a waste of time. I dont think im ever going back. The whole education system revolves around making money off students and im not giving a school one more cent of my money. If I want to learn something I always thought it was better through experience than in a classroom. All school is about is seeing who can put up with the bullshit long enough to get a degree.



there are some things that you will never be allowed to learn through experience if you don't have the right education (i.e. law, medicine, finance, engineering). and there's a lot of education out there that is worthless, but it doesn't mean there aren't good schools/professors out there teaching hard-working students very useful skills.

@OP - try and find some treatment for your ADD that works for you. i suffered with it, particularly once i got to college, and even though the medicine never really agreed with me, i did learn a lot about structuring my time that's helped me resolve a lot of my issues.


----------



## shimazu

pretty sure he wants to do something in the writing field, which definitely isnt one of those "need a degree" fields. All I was trying to say is that school isnt for everyone, and Id rather save my money than keep doing something I have no interest in. Theres some kind of brainwashing going on in America that everyone needs to go to college which is totally untrue. Basically dont make yourself go only because you think its the norm.


----------



## Cyc

I wouldn't go because it's the norm.

I've worked for a living and came to a very elegant conclusion. Work sucks worse than school.

YMMV


----------



## Cyc

Tommyboy said:


> You could always just take 12 credits and work a lot until you figure out what you want to do.  Another option would be to work a lot while going to school part time, but if that would result in losing your health insurance then you might want to stay full time.  It took me a long time of working full time and going to school at community college before I got sick of it and really tried to go away to school.  Once I made it away to school I valued my education a lot more than the people that had gone straight away to school, since I had a better understanding of what my education meant, and also the money I invested.



This rings true to me. Coming from a household that didn't encourage academics at all, I really had to do some soul-searching before heading off to college. I was able to transfer to university with a 3.1 GPA after graduating a 2yr associate's program. Now I'm maintaining roughly that GPA and my hope is that it will be competitive enough for graduate or professional programs after I graduate next year.


----------



## Mysterie

*Procrastination advice*

Hi, ive got a very big problem with procrastination and it is almost a traumatic event for me to think about or start doing an assignment

I realise that my mind blows the task out of proportion and that it can be divided up into smaller amounts

does anyone have any good tips on how to actually sit down and do their work?

homework terrifies me almost as much as girls do


----------



## footscrazy

Ah, I _completely_ get that, I'm the same. It becomes such a big deal in my head, that I can get rushes of adrenaline and panic just thinking about starting an assignment sometimes.

It's hard to get out of that mindstate, I'm still not completely there and I still often procrastinate, a couple of things have really helped me though. First and most importantly, is setting myself small blocks in which I decide I'll study. Just 30mins, I say I'll work for 30mins, even if it's just staring at the screen or writing out the title. Making it such a small block makes it less intimidating though, because you can focus on just sticking it out for 30 mins, instead of worrying about the hours it might take to do the whole thing. Even just setting yourself 5 mins to work on it at first can be helpful in getting yourself over the mental block.

When setting out a timetable like this, I'll write it out for the whole next day, all 30 min blocks with 10-15 min breaks in between, and some longer ones to do something you like in between too.

The other thing that has helped me, is changing my environment. Just getting to the library and working there instead sometimes helps me break out of my procrastinating funk, especially if you go somewhere with less distractions. I find breaking through that initial barrier hardest too, once you've got started, it's usually easier to keep going.

Good luck..


----------



## double ewe

^i agree.

limit yourself to a very small amount of time when you first look at an assignment. read through what's required, jot down a couple notes about what your next steps might be, then put everything away and do something else. this will make it easier to continue, since you'll have some direction and won't just be staring at a blank sheet of paper. likewise, it will make you generally less anxious about starting other assignments, since you know that all you need is ten minutes and half your attention to get a foothold.


----------



## XThexXTank

Man im the procrastination king.  I dont do anything until i really have to do it.  That includes studying for a test an hour before class.  The mindset is the biggest thing of course, getting yer head into it.  You see, this semester im taking health 101 and at the beginning we had to make a little list of self improvements in diet, exercise and stress.  For dealing with stress i put down procrastination.

I wont do something then when i really have to do it i wont have enough time and i wont even do the homework or whatever and end up getting a 0.  I found that writing it down as one of your goals is good.  Thats what i did.  Write down your goal on a peice of paper and stick with it.  Monday - i have to do this.  Fuck the schedule and there is no tuesday.  By midnight i want to have this assignement completed.  There is no tomorow just today and this what needs to get done.  Then again, a little speed always got me doing stuff 8)


----------



## Dysphoric

Mysterie said:


> it is almost a traumatic event for me to think about or start doing an assignment



OMG! Are you me?!


----------



## L2R

over the three years of my recent degree (studied full time at distance while working full time without a single day off), the pain of starting and cramming, the utter stress and anxiety, became.... somewhat pleasurable. i noticed that i would progressively push it further and tighter, and it ran in complete contrary to rationally knowing better than to act that way, but there was a thrill and a rush with overcoming such a traumatic obstacle. i think i got addicted to it. it was seriously a bit like a climax.  

i never missed a deadline.

actually, the two or three assignments i started early turned out to have lower results.


----------



## grumpygrouse

Dysphoric said:


> OMG! Are you me?!



Wait, is there several mes? Because there seems to be!


----------



## grumpygrouse

To OP: best trick for me is to NOT THINK, JUST DO IT! Power through!

Granted, it will not work every time but it helps to change thought patterns to try NOT to think about stuff you don't want to do. Because life is full of shit you don't like but have to do. So... what will the thinking about it change? Will it change shit likable? Make you a better person? Nah.  It will change nothing at all. So... stop thinking, start doing and having a reward after completing the task also helps...


----------



## Care

Over the years ive learned that procrastination is just part of who I am and despite my best efforts to change myself, I fail every time. I think its better to just embrace that part of myself, as long as I get all my shit done who cares if I dont start it until the night before. Something about the time pressure I put on myself gives me a sense of focus and I honestly think I do my best work when time in of the essence.

I have a big paper due on Tuesday and work full 9 hour shifts every day between now and the day before its due except for thanksgiving. I already know that I wont start it until about noon the day before its due and it would be really easy to get down on myself about slacking off, but that does me no good. In the end ill write a kick-ass paper not matter what.


----------



## morpher001

Mysterie said:


> Hi, ive got a very big problem with procrastination and it is almost a traumatic event for me to think about or start doing an assignment
> 
> I realise that my mind blows the task out of proportion and that it can be divided up into smaller amounts
> 
> does anyone have any good tips on how to actually sit down and do their work?
> 
> homework terrifies me almost as much as girls do



start doing whatever is easiest to build momentum.

if doing a written essay stle assignment, just start typing, smash out as much as you can. Do it point form if you like, or just start typing paragraphs withut worring about gramar or the order of the points your making. Tidy it up once you got a draft in front of you.


----------



## InvisibleEye

Friends told me that the only way they could get stuff done was if they did it first thing in the morning, literally waking up at 5am and just getting it done in one shot, not allowing themselves to have breakfast or go in the shower until the paper was done. It hasn't worked at all with me (it's just cruel), but if you're already a morning person, you might consider trying that.
Working in 45 min. blocks and taking 30 min breaks between them usually works for me, but it still takes a long time to finish papers because of the constant interruption.


----------



## Josair

L2R said:


> over the three years of my recent degree (studied full time at distance while working full time without a single day off), the pain of starting and cramming, the utter stress and anxiety, became.... somewhat pleasurable. i noticed that i would progressively push it further and tighter, and it ran in complete contrary to rationally knowing better than to act that way, but there was a thrill and a rush with overcoming such a traumatic obstacle. i think i got addicted to it. it was seriously a bit like a climax.



Exactly the same for me 



> i never missed a deadline.
> 
> actually, the two or three assignments i started early turned out to have lower results.



Well.. don't start missing deadlines, or you'll end like me - to feel the rush now I've got to IV deadlines.


----------



## rangrz

I have some suggestions that work for me, but I'll post them after I go get high and get some get pizza.


----------



## Jabberwocky

*Are you a crammer?*

I've always 'done' academia with a mighty cramming session just before exams. All nighters, trying to fit as much info into my cranium as possible. I dunno, it's just how I learned to do academia... Does anyone else cram? Any success, or otherwise interesting, stories related to cramming for an exam?


----------



## Jerry Atrick

I dabbled in the art of the cram while in undergrad. Never worked for me. I found my short term memory to be less forgiving than my long term memory. I also tended to second guess my answers more often because I was exhausted from lack of sleep and wired from caffeine all at the same time. The body's physiological response to sleep deprivation alone should be enough to discourage people from cramming.

When I got to grad school, most of the classes required enormous amounts of reading and writing compared to undergrad. I know people who wrote 20 page papers from scratch the night before they were due. They were typically the same people who either had to retake the course after failing it or who ended up dropping out or being terminated from the program. I would not be surprised to hear that some of them crammed for exams as well.

I'm not saying cramming doesn't work for some people because it does. I'm just saying that one has far greater chances of making good grades AND retaining the information long-term if they take their time and spread their studying out over the semester more evenly.


----------



## Roger&Me

i was an epic crammer in undergrad. all i can say is, it works *when* it works. i mean, some classes are crammable and others aren't. you're not going to get very far cramming for physical chemistry or something like that, but you may be able to see good results from cramming for more qualitative subjects.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I have ONE exam left. It's too late to change now. I suppose I won't be able to cram at work though


----------



## L2R

i did my undergrad degree at distance (while working), so had no exams, but had lots of assignments instead. i found i got better results when i crammed.


----------



## Apostacious

Cramming and "pure" mathematics do not go hand in hand.  Good luck cramming for a real analysis exam, or really any other rigorous, and honest (as in the prof doesn't dumb everything down, and expects you to be able to adjust to problems/proofs you have never seen before on an exam) proof-based graduate mathematics course.  Fortunately, I've learned to doubt my abilities possibly more than I should, which means I tend to prepare well beforehand.  

Anyway, it has been shown that cramming is an incredibly ineffective form of learning/retaining meaningful information.  Supposedly, the best way to study, is to start studying well in advance, and take lots of breaks, so the information you are reviewing is fresh and _interesting._  I've found that it works well for me.


----------



## Roger&Me

realistically, for ideal results you should pretty much always be studying in little spurts throughout the day, in addition to long stretches of studying before tests. it promotes familiarity with the material. learn to study in little sips instead of big gulps. classes that i aced and retained all the information from were ones that were so interesting that i was always working a problem or two if i had a few minutes to spare, if you do that you don't even give yourself time to forget anything.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

back in undergrad during finals i'd read a novel from cover to cover, write the final paper, submit it at 7am, and then break out the psychology notebook for my final at 10am. i obviously indulged in orange beads during finals. and notebook not textbook, because i did go to class, pay attention, and get a real education. 

but even though i don't use the assistance anymore, some of this has carried over into my career. which is fine on one hand, because it's not like i work any less or make any less effort. it's just in more concentrated bursts. where it fucks me is with coworkers. i say i need something by blank date, and they say ok. then that day comes, and i'm like what's up? and then they say they are sorry; they got bogged down by whatever... is it ok if they give it to me on thursday? and i gotta be like this submission is due EOB tomorrow and the one missing piece is the financials or the whateveriaskedfor. at that point i am inconsiderate and a pain. why thefuck would someone say they need something essential to a major project the day before that project is due? because i don't ever give myself a buffer and i am not being considerate of the way most people do. it works the opposite way too. someone says they need something from me by whenever. i say that's impossible. i ask when their deadline is, then let them know when i can get it to them. this makes them all nervous because they want to have their project finished a week before the deadline. and i don't know whatthefuck to tell them because i don't self-impose artificial deadlines so whatever i am currently working on cannot be put off for something else we don't even need for two weeks. this makes a certain personality types uncomfortable.


----------



## llama112

Definitely a crammer.  I was all through college/uni/high school.  Now I'm taking one course at a time while working and I definitely cram for those exams.  I wish I had the motivation to actually study earlier!


----------



## jam uh weezy

yes, and no.

For subject/class I don't like too much, i cram away. if i'm not planning on legitimately learning the material of a class, then cramming to still pass the class allows me more time to truly study stuff i like more. this also allows me to study minimally for tests in these more favorable subjects, because i've spent more time on over time and know the material.

sometimes when i let my workload pile up, i'll take a whole night and complete a large chunk of assignments….i don't really look at this as cramming, because i'm not trying to encode the info into my short term memory only to be forgotten later. i still learn the material, but just a lot of differentl material over time.

overall i find "cramming" unfruitful, but useful.


----------



## Jabberwocky

OK. So there is a mixed bag here. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that one may deduce that it is a good idea that education should be reworked to make the critical scrutiny of our beliefs and assumptions a fundamental goal of education. 

Having 50% of one subject's mark in a final exam is not logical. It has been shown that there is a significant loss of information after final examinations, when students cram for exams. I think with the nature of the world and humans there will always be a large amount of students that are either forced to cram (due to work commitments, for example), or that do cram because that is a behavioural trait of the student gained throughout their life.

IMO, it would be much more worthwhile, effective, and efficient to give assignments and open book quizzes with equal mark weighting; where one has an open text book and access to online or other sources to apply to problems; that are more like situations in the real world where one has the ability to refer to other sources. That would mean much less stress on the "average student", and an overall accumulation of knowledge that is more usable and applicable to work situations.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I had better get stuck into my final cram session, enough procrastination for today... Tchüss


----------



## Bardeaux

Prolific crammer. 

Although I find this to be the case more so while doing online classes than while attending actual class. When I'm sitting in on lectures, I pay attention and soak everything in. There's really no need to cram as all of the material is slowly shoved into my brain over the course of weeks between exams. While distance learning however, I tend to put a lot off until just before things are due. This means I have to lock myself in a room and cram like crazy in order to do well. 

Comparing the two, I tend to do much better over all learning slowly and attending lectures. I'm exposed to much more information over a longer period of time and it just sinks in much deeper.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I agree with you there, Bardeaux, that taking the time is a much better way to accumulate knowledge. I missed many lectures in my time as a student and I paid the price by damn nearly dying as a result of my cramming practices. 

However, I just found out it was all worth it, as I have now met the requirements to graduate in my field. 

In retrospect I would study much harder over the course of semester to make it easier, come exam time.  

I guess we get there in what ever way we can, especially when a drug problem has been involved. 

Whether crammer or non-crammer, I cannot overstate the worth of an education.


----------



## Tude

I guess you could say I was a crammer. There were many tests where I'd open the assigned novel/class textbook for the first time in the time between walking into the classroom and the tardy bell when the test was given out. I'm a visual learner, so I'd skim through pages "photographing" their contents. When we'd get our grades, I was usually at the top of the class. Some people hated me for this. My friends thought it was a hoot.

What I also did, although this was more of an accident, was listen to my friends as they discussed the novel/curriculum at breakfast/lunch the day of the test. They studied a lot so they actually knew the material. This, for me, was hit-or-miss as it's hard for me to pay attention to anything and I'm always in lala land lol.

I believe cramming can be useful or useless depending on the individual's learning style.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Nope.  But I am excellent at memorizing and retaining information very fast just by reading it, hearing it in lectures, or using intelligence.  I would go to classes since I was paying for them and to be there and I rarely if ever skipped or cut them.  I would take notes since I enjoy the physical act of writing and note taking or organizing information.

I have however pulled all nighters to write papers and do projects for a class that were due the next day.  I did not take stimulants besides lots of black tea and sometimes espresso.  I'll admit that some of the books I was assigned to read in a class about 17th and 18th Century UK literature I found to be very boring so I did not read any of them at all, as I had other things to read for and papers due for other classes, and I easily wrote a 12 page paper on the books I did not read for the class in one night, pulling out excellent quotes from the novels I used as notations in the paper, and got an excellent grade on it.


----------



## Wayne Gretzky

Yes always was.


----------



## ebola?

nope.
I just read the material at a relatively constant rate as the courses went on.  I began essays 1-5 days before they were due, depending on length.  I never had the discipline to review material for more than an hour in preparation for tests.

ebola


----------



## Crusader Rabbit

I've never been a crammer. My brain absorbs information around me like a sponge at all times and then runs it's own programs to filter and organize facts and establish correlations between them. It does this on it's own and rarely turns off. At times this can be a little scary but hey...what are ya gonna do you know? HaHa!


----------



## Michael_25

*Studying for Exams*

What is the best way to study for closed-book exams? I'm after some pointers. Also, how many weeks in advance of the exam should one begin studying?


----------



## Maya

I am assuming that you already have notes about the lessons you have already tackled. I think the most important thing to keep in mind is not to only study the subjects but also understand the lessons well. This will make it easier for you to study and remember the important information for the exam.

Is this a midterm exam you are preparing for? What subject is the exam for?

I would usually study about two weeks ahead of time to prepare for final exams, and in this time I have already read everything about the chapters included in the exam. Notes are extremely important for me and if there are chapters you need to get a better grasp on and more time to spend on, test yourself on those lessons and mark the ones that you need to remember. 

When I was still studying fulltime in college, I had a study partner, we would take turns in asking questions whether it is multiple choice or fill in answers. I think that it is a great way to practice the certain lesson or chapter so at least you have someone who is helping you remember the topics.

Math is a tough subject for me, so  I needed at least a month to prepare for final exams. If you are having some difficulty in a certain subject/course, give yourself more time to study and practice. The more prepared you are the better as usual.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Maya said:


> I am assuming that you already have notes about the lessons you have already tackled. I think the most important thing to keep in mind is not to only study the subjects but also understand the lessons well. This will make it easier for you to study and remember the important information for the exam.
> 
> Is this a midterm exam you are preparing for? What subject is the exam for?
> 
> I would usually study about two weeks ahead of time to prepare for final exams, and in this time I have already read everything about the chapters included in the exam. Notes are extremely important for me and if there are chapters you need to get a better grasp on and more time to spend on, test yourself on those lessons and mark the ones that you need to remember.
> 
> When I was still studying fulltime in college, I had a study partner, we would take turns in asking questions whether it is multiple choice or fill in answers. I think that it is a great way to practice the certain lesson or chapter so at least you have someone who is helping you remember the topics.
> 
> Math is a tough subject for me, so  I needed at least a month to prepare for final exams. If you are having some difficulty in a certain subject/course, give yourself more time to study and practice. The more prepared you are the better as usual.


----------



## miscbrahh

if i'm not feeling lazy and actually want / need to get a high score on my test, i'd do the following:

review notes once you get home after class. jot down anything you don't understand on a separate piece of paper and work on those. 
do homework out of the textbook / additional exercises
make sure to review a little bit every day, even if it's just briefly looking over your notes for 10-20 minutes

"By rehearsing or recalling information over and over again, these neural networks become strengthened. For example, if you study the same material regularly over a long period of time, the pathways involved in remembering that information become stronger and more familiar. The repeated firing of the same neurons over and over again makes it more likely that those same neurons will be able to repeat that firing again in the future. As a result, you will be able to remember the information later with greater ease and accuracy. Think of these synaptic pathways as being similar to a path in the woods. The more often you walk the path, the more familiar it becomes and the easier it is to traverse."
http://psychology.about.com/od/memory/g/memory-consolidation.htm


your brain consolidates info while you're asleep, so the more you look / review your notes in an effective matter, the better off you will be 

i never did well with study partners, they always distracted me... everyone has a different learning style though, find out what works for you.


----------



## MrCookiE

Make shure you have a good diet, certain foods help the brain. Study in a environment where you won't get distracted and learn to enjoy it because your brain will absorb things better when your in a happy mood.


----------



## Tude

I'd say start studying as soon as you find out you're having said exam.

As far as pointers go, everyone learns differently. Flash cards, study groups, even writing songs about the subject matter (i.e. how did you learn the alphabet?), doing a presentation, or simply reading the text are all different ways to approach test prep. My best test score on a statistics test came as a result of me turning the chapter material into a comic book, of all things. Don't ask, lol. But don't be afraid to be creative and try something crazy!


----------



## OnCloud9

*Should I sleep at all tonight?*

Hey all,

So long story short I procrasintated heavily, and had an assignent to work on and I have a test tomorrow. I still need to read 100 pages or so and review some things.  

I slept a good 7-8 hours last night and woke up around 10 hours ago. If I read everything I'm basically going to get very sleep if any at all.  I also have vyvanse and dexedrine which is helping somewhat.

Should I just pull an allnighter and write my midterm which is in roughly 12 hours or should I manage to get some sleep?


----------



## Tude

What did you end up doing?


----------



## D's

Yea id like to hear how sucessful it was staying up all night reading, lol i read at night to put me to sleep.


----------



## Tude

Lol D's I fall asleep if I try to read any type of passage more than a few paragraphs. It got so bad in high school that I fell asleep during some of my AP exams. I loved reading until that started happening.


----------



## LuGoJ

Tude said:


> Lol D's I fall asleep if I try to read any type of passage more than a few paragraphs. It got so bad in high school that I fell asleep during some of my AP exams. I loved reading until that started happening.



I'm the same. I have to do all of my reading before noon, if I read any time in the afternoon or evening I fall asleep after a few minutes. The only exception is if I am standing but I feel weird standing a reading for any length of time.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Study methods are highly individual, but as unattractive as the option is, the best way bar none is to start studying immediately. You will commit manageable chunks of information into your long-term memory; when you cram it's impossible to remember everything, even if you read the whole textbook the night before the exam. I mean, that can work, but it's not nearly as reliable, nor does it usually produce such high grades. 

I'm terrible at this because I coasted through high school and my first year at university with top marks, even though I never studied for a single exam earlier than two days before. Now I try to keep up with the literature as the lectures go along - this way I can also ask professors about anything I might not understand. 

I've also found (and read studies indicating) that writing down notes by hand commits them to memory much more effectively than typing, so if you have lectures, and take notes, write them down on paper first, and then when you get home, type them up onto your computer. 

Separate your study environment from where you eg. do drugs. Give yourself breaks. Sleep enough every night.

The golden key to success though, in my opinion, is really just the discipline and motivation to start substantially at an early enough stage.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

In high school, I crammed *if* I studied, but even that was usually just flipping through some notes or a textbook for honestly about an hour the morning before the exam. I'm still trying to break out of the habit, because it worked great in my first year of university. I'd study a day or two before the exam, and had no problems.

Now, however, the subject matter is getting a lot more complex, and I have started failing a few exams. Sometimes it still works, particularly if the subject is interesting, and if I've been to the lectures then cramming almost always works. A bunch of times I've taken a few Dexedrines the day before the exam, read the whole textbook, and passed easily. If I've skipped all the lectures, however, and/or the material is boring, then I won't be able to absorb all the information by cramming.

You cannot commit as much stuff into your short-term memory at once; it is infinitely better to accumulate it over time. I'm getting better at it, slowly but surely. Now I usually start studying about 2-3 weeks before an exam, and seriously studying (6h+ per day) 4-7 days before. Leaving it to the last minute also usually ends up in a trade-off between more studying or more sleep, and getting enough sleep is critical for memory retention.

I have been a successful crammer up until the last year or two, and it's been hard to break out of the old habit, but it's a lot better. I also find that when I cram, I soon forget the information; if I learn it over a period of time, I retain it.


----------



## Psychonauticunt

Old thread, but this is something that always comes up for me around exam time. I'm a helpless procrastinator, and also really slow to get up in the mornings. Exams at 9AM are my nemesis - more than once I have actually missed my exam not because I didn't wake up to my alarm the first time, but because I snoozed it once too often and then just didn't wake up anymore (or tossed it into the corner or something). Even if I do wake up, I'm useless for a good hour or two. I've found that a few days before an exam - if it's in the morning - I deliberately flip my rhythm so that I wake up around midnight. Then I've got a good 8-9 hours of studying, and I'm still fresh, full of energy, I've had a decent meal a few hours ago, and I've spent the last few hours reading the material as opposed to sleeping.

When you do find yourself in the situation where you've only got about 12 hours of time or something, I will always sacrifice 3-6 hours to sleep even if that means not reading part of the material. Not sleeping fucks up your memory something fierce.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

OnCloud9 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So long story short I procrasintated heavily, and had an assignent to work on and I have a test tomorrow.


lol the story of my life


----------



## Tude

LuGoJ said:


> I'm the same. I have to do all of my reading before noon, if I read any time in the afternoon or evening I fall asleep after a few minutes. The only exception is if I am standing but I feel weird standing a reading for any length of time.



It doesn't matter what time I read, I get groggy. I used to read for hours, and one day fell asleep out of the blue. I've been like that ever since. I actually tried reading while standing, but started yawning and eventually sat down and...zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## ConkyMadeMeDoIt

*Looking for advice- can't keep up with school.*

Ok, so to keep my story short... I started college in august 2012 and worked very hard up to this point, overcoming many obstacles I've encountered along the way. I'm now halfway through my second to last semester, and about to say fuck it to everything. I just called my boss at my internship and told them I wasn't coming in anymore, and my grades for my three classes are terrible. School has caused me so much stress this semester that I've begun to feel physically sick when I think about it. And yeah, I know I should stop being a crybaby about it but I feel like I'm going to snap. I'm feeling pretty shitty about all of this. I could be graduating in the spring! Ugh!!! Anyways, has anyone else dealt with something similar? Dealing with a job or school and realizing you're about to fucking suffocate and you should probably do something to help yourself, but find it hard to accept because what will your family and society think??? I'm rambling, it's 5:30am, and I'm smoking to try to calm myself...


----------



## Sourtulip

Hi Conky.

I've been in a similar situation.
I was about a yeah into a 3 1/2 year education, when I started to get in over my head. I got on/off depression, severe mood swings, insomnia, my adhd symptoms got worse and I developed tics (eye tics), due to the severe stress I was put under. At this point, my social anxiety was totally out of hand.
I kept going and developed OCD symptoms along the way.
With the help from my school/teachers, I got through the education, only to find myself totally worn down and unable to take any of the tests required to finish the education, my social anxiety was simply too severe and my mind was all over the place so even writing my final paper was not possible.
I have been a "home going" person since that as Im not even close to a full recovery yet. That's over 2 years ago now.
It should be noted though, that I had problems in this department prior to starting the education too, just not half as bad and the huge amount of stress that I was put under made it escalade really fast.

My advice to you is to pull through if you think that you'll be able to make it. 
If not, when you shouldn't keep forcing yourself to school, as it might do you more harm than good and the stress induced side effects can linger for a long time afterwards, as is the case for me and even though I pulled through all of the classes, I have nothing to show for it due to my total colaps right before the final tests. You probaby won't be *that* unlucky but you asked if other people had experienced something similar so that's my story none the less.

Good luck sir, I hope you'll figure out how to deal with this shit.


----------



## ConkyMadeMeDoIt

Hi. Thanks for sharing your story  I also suffered during high school, but made it out by the skin of my teeth. I have a problem getting homework done, that carried over to my college assignments as well. I am not stupid- I can do my homework and get As, I just can never start the assignment until the last minute, and recently I have not been doing my homework at all. It causes me too much stress, and I shut down. I should also add that this school issue lead me to an overuse of adderall these last few months, and I dealt with a 4 day come down last week. I'm done, my health and sanity is not worth getting my college degree at this point in time. I have a family, including a small child, that I want/need to be focusing on more. This school business has turned me into a raging, emotional idiot. Fuck that!


----------



## harmacologist

talk to a advisor and see if you can reduce your workload, change some deadlines or something to get back on track


----------



## Joeof1

Adrenal Fatigue. It amazes me how many of you guys have it. You need to eat more apparently.


----------



## ConkyMadeMeDoIt

harmacologist said:


> talk to a advisor and see if you can reduce your workload, change some deadlines or something to get back on track



Luckily I have a close relationship with my advisor, and she is really understanding. She has dealt with me dealing with something like this at the beginning of the year, when I suffered from pnuemonia and pleurisy and lost almost all hope to return to school. I've been emailing her today, and she completely understands. I think I'm going to be ok...


----------



## ConkyMadeMeDoIt

I can assure you my issue is much more complex than me needing to "eat more, apparently".


----------



## Tude

Maybe you can take classes over winter break to help yourself catch up? I always did better in the shorter summer classes than I did in semester long classes. Night and day difference.


----------



## ConkyMadeMeDoIt

I've decided to can my internship and two classes, and keep one class that meets once a week. Technically this is the fall/winter semester. I  think what also fucked me up was not taking the summer off- I spent the entire summer making up three legal classes that I was enrolled in during the spring semester. I couldn't finish them by the end of the term bc I got extremely sick and couldn't attend classes.  I will finish one class this semester and still need 3 classes and 400 hours of an internship to complete, but I'll worry about that in the spring.


----------



## Jerry Atrick

ConkyMadeMeDoIt said:


> I've decided to can my internship and two classes, and keep one class that meets once a week. Technically this is the fall/winter semester. I  think what also fucked me up was not taking the summer off- I spent the entire summer making up three legal classes that I was enrolled in during the spring semester. I couldn't finish them by the end of the term bc I got extremely sick and couldn't attend classes.  I will finish one class this semester and still need 3 classes and 400 hours of an internship to complete, but I'll worry about that in the spring.



I think you made the right decision by talking to your advisor and continuing your studies at a slower pace. I dropped out of undergrad my during my fourth year on account of similar symptoms to what you described in the OP. I did not regret it at first but after a very rough patch that included a period of homelessness, I found myself in my late twenties having not accomplished much with my life and working minimum wage jobs. That time I snapped again in the other direction. I said Fuck it, I have to finish my degree and pull myself out of this pit. I called an advisor in the state where I went to college and completed a BA through their distance learning program, which is a fancy way of saying I emailed all my assignments to the prof.

The reason I think you made the right decision is because you are very close to completing your degree and you are still making forward progress toward that goal. Take your time. There's no rule that states you have to take 3 or 4 or 5 classes per semester. Take one or two and focus on your job and family. You'll finish eventually and you'll be glad you did. The tortoise always wins the race.


----------



## ConkyMadeMeDoIt

Thanks, man. I'm glad to hear you made it through. And you're def right about no rules to how many classes I have to take at once... I've been on this track for two years- trying to cram in as much as I can to get done quicker, and it bit me in the ass. I have a great support system here at home. This whole week I have spent with my two year old, and it's the best I've felt in months. I think another reason I've felt like shit is bc this was the first semester I have been away from him the most- before I was away a few hours two or three days a week, this semester it was pretty much all day, everyday that I'm gone from him.


----------



## Joeof1

ConkyMadeMeDoIt said:


> I can assure you my issue is much more complex than me needing to "eat more, apparently".



Wanna bet? Start tracking your dietary intake everyday, especially the amount of fats and proteins you take in. I know more about stress than most of you, and most stress is caused by malnutrition.


----------



## ConkyMadeMeDoIt

Can you suggest some foods that may help?


----------



## Shady's Fox

bump


----------



## Opi_Kid_Rock

Take performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## Mysterier

LAVA > E&C


----------



## Shady's Fox

Mysterier said:


> LAVA > E&C



Okay and then what is LAVA for now with D's bringing up this new brainwash model of E&C


----------



## Shady's Fox

And why exactly is the main concept of this forum?

E.g > https://bluelight.org/xf/threads/ad...cancer-and-she’s-about-to-be-homeless.919599/

>>>LA&VA


----------

